# P/RR/S Infatuation.....



## Rissole (May 4, 2004)

Time for a new journal  Seems to be the in thing and i haven't posted any "real" stuff in my journal for awhile


----------



## Rissole (May 4, 2004)

*Monday 3rd May* 

Trying to impliment some P/RR/S prt II into my workouts 

*Chest;
Bench press:* 
264/1 x6
*Incline bench:* 
209/3
198/4
198/3
*Dips:* 
132/2 bit too heavy 
88/5
77/5
*Tris;
CG Smith bench:*
231/1 x3
220/1 x3

*Dips:* 
66/5
66/4
66/4

*V bar pd's:* 
110/5
104/5
99/5

3x seated  calf raise f/n heavy
3x standing calf raise f/n heavy

Ahhhhh, it was good to back in the home gym


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2004)

Ohhhhhhh - some "part II" info  - I'm gonna take some notes


----------



## Rissole (May 4, 2004)

*Tuesday 4th May* today i ate.

*Meal 1* 
10 eggs (2whole)
1/2 cup rolled oats

*Meal 2* 
40 grms whey
1/2 tblsp pb

*Meal 3* 
Tuna
Salad

*Meal 4*
40 grms whey

*Meal 5* 
40 grms whey
Sweet potatoe

*Meal 6* 
Chicken breast (i said breast) 
Salad 

Extras:
4x multi vit
5 vit C
1x trib
2x Chromium


----------



## Rissole (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Ohhhhhhh - some "part II" info  - I'm gonna take some notes


Haha YM.... dont know how well my interpretation goes 
I'll have to see if i can get the master in too crituque me 

Oh yeah..... tempo for all power week is 1/1/3 3 is the negative...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Haha YM.... dont know how well my interpretation goes
> I'll have to see if i can get the master in too crituque me
> 
> Oh yeah..... tempo for all power week is 1/1/3 3 is the negative...




Just so I'm reading your workout right - You did 6 sets of 264 x 1 rep  on the flat bench ??


----------



## J'Bo (May 4, 2004)

hey rissy.
how do you stop your wrists from hurting when doing cg's on the smith?
good program  btw
you feeling those carb depletion blunders yet? 
have a good day toots


----------



## Rissole (May 4, 2004)

*Tuesday in da gym* 

*WG pullups:* 
121/1
110/1 x2
99/1
88/1

*Single arm seated row:* 
132/3
126/3
121/4

*BB row lying on inc bench:* 
209/6
209/5 x2

*Partial deads:* 
484/1
missed a 572 felt the back twinge again so i went light 
484/1 x3

*Hyper ext:* w8 behind head 
33/10
33/8

*Smith Shrug:* 
319/12
319/10
319/8 x2

3x fitball crunch
3x fitball leg raise
2x hover


----------



## Rissole (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by yellowmoomba *_
> Just so I'm reading your workout right - You did 6 sets of 264 x 1 rep  on the flat bench ??


Damn puters goin slow...

Yep thats spot on YM  It's pretty close to my 1rm...


----------



## Rissole (May 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> hey rissy.
> how do you stop your wrists from hurting when doing cg's on the smith?
> good program  btw
> ...


I dont hang on to the bar, i kinda wrap my fingers in front of the bar instead of wrapping my fingers around, this kinda lets me put my hands on the bar at a slight angle (just concentrate on keeping those elbows in) plus i usually use wrist straps 
Thank you, i made it myself  btw
I had heaps on Monday... first day back at the diet and i was putting the wrong w8's on for my Training P. 1 time i had an extra 10kg on one side of the bb for his CG presses   good thing i noticed b4 he lifted...
You too my love take care 

Now i better get off this puter.... this virus is bad....

Sent: 40,092,174
Recieved: 4,062,304

Where's it going to is what i'd like to know.....


----------



## Rocco32 (May 4, 2004)

Hey, a new journal! Yeah! I'll have to try the new Gopro routine once I'm done testing with TP's (which is pretty awesome by the way!) Glad your back buddy!


----------



## gopro (May 4, 2004)

It was great talking with you last night my friend!! It was a long time coming! I look foward to speaking with you again. I tried to email you but it did not go through...I must have written it down wrong...that damn weird accent of yours  

Send me a PM with your email again. Talk soon buddy!


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2004)

GP isnt his voice cute 
Its a soothing kinda drawl 

Well toots i hope that GP whips you into a leaner meaner Rissy machine. I have no doubt you can do it, if you put your  into it!


----------



## Rissole (May 5, 2004)

Thanks Rock  itrs good to be back 

GP: Yes it has been a long time coming. Email might have something to do with my virus 

J'Bo: ???Its a soothing kinda drawl???  
Put my ass into it ay..... ??? Yours is lookin damn fine as usual 
Reminds me of a song.... "lick my puhhhhsie, put your back into it...


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2004)

You vulgar Aussie you


----------



## Rissole (May 5, 2004)

Do you know that song J???
I kinda like it  

Stuffin puter is crap with this virus....


----------



## Eggs (May 5, 2004)

> lick my puhhhhsie, put your back into it...



Yo Riss, how goes things down under?


----------



## Rissole (May 5, 2004)

*Wednesday 5th May*
No training, need to get back into cardio properly 

*Meal 1* 
10 eggs (2whole)
1/2 cup rolled oats

*Meal 2* 
40 grms whey
1/2 tblsp pb
2oz sweet potatoe

*Meal 3* 
Tuna
Salad w/dressing

*Meal 4*
40 grms whey
1 tblsp pb
1cm square of fudge

*Meal 5* 
Chicken breast 
Salad 

*Meal 6*
40grms whey

Extras:
2x multi vit
2x vit C
2x Chromium


----------



## Rissole (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Yo Riss, how goes things down under?


Besides this virus makin my puter run like a dog and pissin me off no end 
Feelin great after my little vacation, i wanna get round and read journals and see what ya'll's doin and i cant, i cant even get online @ work any more cause the old man took that puter offline 
Thanks for callin in, i'll drop by as soon as i get the damn thing fixed


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2004)

FUDGE  WTH thats a nice plan you got there. I want some fudge


----------



## gopro (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> GP isnt his voice cute
> Its a soothing kinda drawl
> 
> Well toots i hope that GP whips you into a leaner meaner Rissy machine. I have no doubt you can do it, if you put your  into it!



Yeah, it was fun just listening to him talk! Although he tells me that I have an accent as well.


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2004)

I bet you do have an accent GP...a cute one at that


----------



## Rissole (May 5, 2004)

It was only a small square 

I dont have an accent..... y'all do!! I thought GP sounded alot like Firstorm


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

only half a cup of oaties!!!!


----------



## atherjen (May 5, 2004)

HEy Ris!!  
good to see you get back on the journal wagon!  

are you dieting?


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

GL Riss!


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2004)

GBC: 1/2 a cup is heaps 

AJ: Yes darlin i'm dieting (cept the little bit of fudge)  Gp is gonna do my last 3 weeks  Should be an eye opener for me.....

PreM: Thanks big fella  I was pumped to be back in my own gym again


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2004)

*Thursday 6th May*

*Meal 1* 
10 eggs (2whole)
1/2 cup rolled oats
Cup Oj

*Meal 2* 
40 grms whey
1 tblsp pb
2 oz sweet potatoe

*Meal 3* 
Tuna
Salad w/dressing

*Meal 4*
40 grms whey
1 tlbsp pb (you may notice by now i havent bought any flax yet)

*Meal 5* 
40 grms whey
4 oz Sweet potatoe

*Meal 6* 
1/4 house steak
Vegi's


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2004)

*Thursday in da gym*

10 min run and 30min p/walk in the morn.



*Lying leg curls* 
220/1
209/1 x5

*SLDL* no straps and was careful cause i twinged my back with deads on Tuesday.
220/6
264/6
308/6

*Dives* 
bw/6 x3

*Squat* full deep ones too
352/1
374/Missed
352/1
330/1 x2

*45* leg press* 
792/3
748/4 x2

*Leg ext* 
275/6
275/5
275/4

6 sets on calves (on seated leg press)
all reps under 8


----------



## atherjen (May 6, 2004)

was it peanut butter fudge?  
things look super!!  and only 3 more weeks isnt bad! gosh if your looking anything like in your avi what left is there to loose!  

nice work on them squats and deads!!  what are dives??  I take it not diving in a pool!


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> was it peanut butter fudge?
> *Maybe i can make some peanut butter fudge  Why yes Eric, i am taking my P/B*
> 
> ...


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Why so few reps on squats?


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2004)

They were @ my one rep max, roughly..... i know..... piss weak, but they were ass to floor.
Its the new P/RR/S method, in power week the first exercise is your 1 rep max w8 and try to do that for 6 sets, holding the same w8 for each rep.


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> They were @ my one rep max, roughly..... i know..... piss weak, but they were ass to floor.
> Its the new P/RR/S method, in power week the first exercise is your 1 rep max w8 and try to do that for 6 sets, holding the same w8 for each rep.




Ooooooooooooh - Part II secrets !!!   Alright     - keep talkin' Riss!!!!!  I'm taking notes!!


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2004)

I haven't been posting again cause my puter has had more viral prob's 

I'll post up some w/o's later 

Tuesdays eats: 

Meal 1 
10 eggs (4 whole)


Meal 2 
40 grms whey
1/2 tblsp natural PB

Meal 3 
Tuna 
Salad (1/2 tbsp flax)

Meal 4
60 grms whey
1/2 tbsp natural PB

Meal 5 
60 grms whey
1/2 tbsp natural PB

Meal 6 
Chicken breast (7 oz)
Salad (1/2 tbsp flax)


----------



## Rissole (May 11, 2004)

Wednesday's eats: I haven't eaten all this yet, just my breaky. Good plan though huh.... 

Meal 1 
10 eggs (2 whole) + 20 g whey
1/2 cup oatmeal


Meal 2 
50 grams whey
1/2 tblsp natural PB

Meal 3 
Tuna 
2 oz sweet potato

Meal 4
chicken (6 oz)
1/2 tbsp natural PB

Meal 5 
chicken (6 oz)
2 oz sweet potato

Meal 6 
50 grams whey
1/2 tbsp flax oil


----------



## Rocco32 (May 11, 2004)

Gotta stop downloading porn buddy!


----------



## J'Bo (May 11, 2004)

he will never learn how to download porn properly without gettin spam


----------



## PreMier (May 11, 2004)

MMM... gotta luv that tuna aye?


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2004)

I got the virus when i turned my firewall of to chat to Jen.... 

PreM: I can deal with it..... 

*Fridays w/o* 
*Smith military press:*
187/1
192.5/1 x2
187/1
181.5/1
176/1

*Upright row*
143/3
132/3
121/3

*DB Lat raise*
37/5
32/5
26/6

*BB Curls* I was pissed @ these
126.5/1 x2 missed 3rd
115.5/1 sp
121/1 sp
104.5/1 

*Incline alt curls*
49/3 

*CG chins*
66/5


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2004)

*Monday 10th May* 

*Chest;
Bench press:* 
286/1
276/1
264/1 x2
269.5/1 x2 

*Incline bench:* 
209/3
203/3
198/3

*Flat flys:*
54/3 bit heavy needed 5 reps
48/3 ......
43/5

*Tris;
CG Smith bench:*
236.5/1 x4
231/1
225.5/1

*Dips:* 
77/3
66/4
55/4

*V bar pd's:* 
110/5
104/5
99/5


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2004)

*Tuesday 11th May;* 

*WG pullups:* 
121/1
110/1 
99/1 x2
88/1 x2

*Single arm seated row:* 
132/4 x3

*BB row lying on inc bench:* 
220/5
209/5 x2

*Partial deads:* 
550/1 x6

*BB Shrug:* 
308/12
308/10
308/9


----------



## Rocco32 (May 12, 2004)

Looking strong man! Good work


----------



## Rissole (May 13, 2004)

Thanks Rock but i feel my strength is slowly going down as i get leaner.... training on no carbs is a bitch too  

*Thursday 13th May*

30min Bike in the morn.

*Lying leg curls* 
209/1
220/1 x5

*SLDL* 
396/3
374/3
352/6

*Good mornings* 
94/8 x3

*Squat*
363/1 x3
352/1 x3

*45* leg press* 
792/4
792/3
704/6

*Leg ext* 
275/8
275/6
275/4

Sets standing calves
3 sets donkey cales


----------



## Rissole (May 13, 2004)

Todays eats:

*Meal 1* 
10 eggs (4 whole)

*Meal 2* 
40 grms whey
1/2 tblsp natural PB

*Meal 3* 
Tuna 
Salad (1/2 tbsp flax)

*Meal 4*
60 grms whey
1/2 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 5* 
60 grms whey
1/2 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 6* 
Chicken breast (6 oz)
Salad (1/2 tbsp flax)


----------



## Rissole (May 13, 2004)

As you can see i am very happy....... with what i hear you ask???
With myself...... Since starting this diet plan with GP i have been tempted with all sorts of "goodies" and i even knocked back a lifesaver yesterday... (very small lollie) 
I am just proud of my self control cause if you knew me this is a *BIG* deal!!
I can see a great difference already, my abs are showing clean without flexing at all 

Ok, finished my speel


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2004)

damn, brotha!
back on track, I see!
Nice lifts..and the food???? I'd hate to see your grocery bill!


----------



## Rissole (May 13, 2004)

Yeah.... its killer!!! Trace spent $45 on chicken breast this week


----------



## atherjen (May 13, 2004)

YAY for self control Riss!!! 

your training and diet are looking AWESOME!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 13, 2004)

I feel so good AJ 
GP is da man


----------



## gopro (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I feel so good AJ
> GP is da man


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2004)

*Friday May 14th* 
*Smith military press:*
198/1
192.5/1
187/1 x4

*Upright row:*
143/3
132/3
121/3

*DB Lat raise:*
32/7
32/6
32/5

*BB Curls:*
126.5/1 x3
115.5/1 X3

*Incline alt curls:*
49/5 

*CG chins*
66/5


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2004)

Ok..... This is the first trial of new reps and sets for rep range week 

*Monday 17th May

Chest/ Tris

Incline BB Press:* 
165/12
176/7
166/7
154/7

*Cable X:*
66/15
66/13
55/15

*Flat DB Press:* 
48/18
48/15
37/22

*Rev Grip push downs* On cab x mach 
110/10
132/10
154/7

*Single arm ova hed ext:* 
26/11
21/11

*Bench dip:* 
44/15
bw/20

*Calves*
6 sets on 45* toe press
4 sets on seated (unilateral)

 I had the biggest pump eva from this w/o...... it was awesome!! My upperchest was thick as  Shoulda seen the looks and coments i got


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2004)

*Today i ate * 

*Meal 1* 
12 egg whites
1/2 cup oatmeal


*Meal 2* 
40 grms whey
1 tbsp flax

*Meal 3* 
6 oz chicken breast
2 oz sweet potatos

*Meal 4*
60 grms whey
1/2 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 5* 
60 grms whey
1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 6* 
Meat
Salad 1/2 tbsp flax


----------



## Rocco32 (May 17, 2004)

See, now those are some scary workouts!!! Good job!


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2004)

Thanks good buddy  I don't think i eva done so many reps and sets, It's gonna be a good change and shock to the system


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2004)

damn, bubb!
those are a LOT of reps! I get bored after 12....


I can't belive you can put down 12 eggs AND oats....I'd die!


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2004)

2oz sweet potatoes    thats not even a mouth full  your worse off then i


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2004)

12 eggies= yum yum  
The pump from those reps was insane B 
2oz is bad hey Jen  I can handle


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2004)

Hey! I just realized...look at my avatar above..and then look @ Jenny's..it looks as if I am looking at her booty!


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2004)

you are a bad boy  1 track mind like mine


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2004)

can ya blame me? she's got the ultimate tushie!


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2004)

Hey..... you know me and how i feel about that tushie... 
I think it should be gold plated and put in my special room


----------



## gopro (May 17, 2004)

By the way buddy...love the sig!

(Also love Jen's butt)


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2004)

You guys talking about my butt again 

Can i be on Team GP too ?


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2004)

Hell yeah babe, The more the merrier


----------



## gopro (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> You guys talking about my butt again
> 
> Can i be on Team GP too ?



Let me change that sentence and get rid of the word team and too...now we have..."Can I be on GP?" And my answer is yes, you can...right on top!


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2004)




----------



## gopro (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_



:bounce:  = Jen on top of GP (boy I'm frisky tonight!)


----------



## J'Bo (May 17, 2004)

Rissy is gonna get jealous if you dont stop that GP  dont worry i am just as frisky, only the thoughts are in my mind, not on IM


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2004)

You 2.....


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2004)

*Tuesday 18th May

Back/ traps;

Stiff arm pull downs:*
99/10
99/9
99/7
88/7

*Bent ova DB rows:* 
92/15
92/12
75/12

*Wide Grip pulldowns:* 
132/17
121/17
110/20

*Hyper ext:* 
22/12 x3
22/9

*Deadlifts:* (Full)
308/16
286/16
264/16 

*Smith shrug:* (no straps)
231/16 x2
231/15

3 sets w8'd fit ball crunch
3 sets leg raises
2 sets hovers


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2004)

*Today i ate * 

*Meal 1* 
12 egg whites
1/2 cup oatmeal


*Meal 2* 
40 grms whey
1 tbsp flax

*Meal 3* 
Tuna
2 oz sweet potatos

*Meal 4*
60 grms whey
1/2 tbsp natural PB  lurve it

*Meal 5* 
60 grms whey
1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 6* 
Chicken breast
Salad 1/2 tbsp olive oil


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 18, 2004)

Hey Riss - 

Your meals look way to healthy!!!   You must still be ripped!    

Good work !


----------



## gopro (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Rissy is gonna get jealous if you dont stop that GP  dont worry i am just as frisky, only the thoughts are in my mind, not on IM



Don't worry hun, Ris only wants the best for me! So what else is on that frisky mind of yours...


----------



## Sapphire (May 18, 2004)

Hey there Rissy.. you hottie you!  

How are those awesome abs of yours???  

Why are you a P/RR/S official?   Tankie and I are just little old groupies!!

I wanna be on the GoPro team too!!


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

GP. am i the best thing for yah  how about a sappy/j'bo sandwich  is that on the diet?


----------



## gopro (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> GP. am i the best thing for yah  how about a sappy/j'bo sandwich  is that on the diet?



You may just be the best thing for me sweets. As far as being the meat in a Sapphy/J'bo sandwich, that would be amazing, but I don't think Sapphy shares herself with any others. So, I guess its just you and me kid...


----------



## gopro (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey there Rissy.. you hottie you!
> 
> How are those awesome abs of yours???
> ...



I already named you and Tank to my House of GP Representatives in another thread. The fab 5 include...

Sapphy/Rissole/Tank/Firestorm/Rock

Ok, hun


----------



## Sapphire (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You may just be the best thing for me sweets. As far as being the meat in a Sapphy/J'bo sandwich, that would be amazing, but I don't think Sapphy shares herself with any others. So, I guess its just you and me kid...




WOW!  GP and J'Bo ....  What a great idea!  I wish I had thought of that....


----------



## Sapphire (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I already named you and Tank to my House of GP Representatives in another thread. The fab 5 include...
> 
> Sapphy/Rissole/Tank/Firestorm/Rock
> ...



OK my hottie coach!


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

I think that GP may just be on to something. 
So what now


----------



## gopro (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I think that GP may just be on to something.
> So what now



Guess I gotta marry your hot butt and import you to the states.


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

Ok


----------



## Sapphire (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Guess I gotta marry your hot butt and import you to the states.




Here we go again.......   

Will ya stop yapping about it GP and JUST DO IT!!!!!!!

Jenny you do have a hot butt!


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

Thanks Sappy. 
I will give you a butt update this weekend. 
Its perkier and rounder and tighter 

Agree on the comment


----------



## Sapphire (May 18, 2004)

You are very welcome Oh Little Miss hot tush!!  
I am working on mine too.... 

GP GET TO WORK ON MY BOOTY, will ya?????


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

holy crap your blonde  
you look good blonde 
nice tushy yourself there toots


----------



## Sapphire (May 18, 2004)

Yup..  now we are both blondes!  Thanks Hun, Chris likes it.

Nah my tush pales(not literally since it's all tan now) in comparison to yours, BUT I am trying....  maybe someday!


----------



## Rissole (May 18, 2004)

Hey you lot.... stop whoring up my journal  
I dont mind really, not will all that hot ass being flashed around 
You guys have gotta put "team GoPro: in your sig's


----------



## Sapphire (May 18, 2004)

OK Rissy I WILL!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 18, 2004)

Wow, how hot is Saph!!!!


----------



## gopro (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Wow, how hot is Saph!!!!



Trust me...I've hung out with her in person, and the girl is SMOK'IN HOT!


----------



## gopro (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Ok



Are you accepting my proposal?


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

Do you have a plane ticket in your hand?


----------



## gopro (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Do you have a plane ticket in your hand?



I can send you one to come here...come to the sun baby


----------



## J'Bo (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I can send you one to come here...come to the sun baby



Now i am calling your bluff in front of everyone here GP. I have been waiting for one for monthes 

SAPPHY OH SAPPHY YOU HEAR THIS? HE ACTUALLY MIGHT BE WAKING UP


----------



## gopro (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Now i am calling your bluff in front of everyone here GP. I have been waiting for one for monthes
> 
> SAPPHY OH SAPPHY YOU HEAR THIS? HE ACTUALLY MIGHT BE WAKING UP



You have been dating that dude for months...how could you have been waiting for me?


----------



## Sapphire (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Now i am calling your bluff in front of everyone here GP. I have been waiting for one for monthes
> 
> SAPPHY OH SAPPHY YOU HEAR THIS? HE ACTUALLY MIGHT BE WAKING UP




I HEARD IT J!   I HEARD IT!  

Oh GP,  My best bud and coach!  I heard your offer and I am waiting right along with J'Bo!!     Are you REALLY waking up????


----------



## Sapphire (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Wow, how hot is Saph!!!!


Thank you Rockie!


----------



## Sapphire (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Trust me...I've hung out with her in person, and the girl is SMOK'IN HOT!




Ahhh memories.....


----------



## Rissole (May 19, 2004)

Saph!!! In da sig  Good one babe  You need to make it bold 
Need full size pic of your av though to confirm team membership


----------



## Rissole (May 19, 2004)

*Wednesday May 19th*

5gs glutamine 

*Cardio = 40mins on bike and eliptical.

Meal 1 * 
12 eggs whites + 10 g whey
1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 2* 
50 grams whey
1/2 tblsp natural PB

*Meal 3* 
Tuna 
Salad 1/2 tbsp flax

*Cardio = 30mins bike

Meal 4*
50 g whey
1/2 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 5* 
Chicken breast
Green veggie 1/2 tbsp flax

5gs glutamine 

*Meal 6* 
50 grams whey
1/2 tbsp flax oil


----------



## Rissole (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> I can send you one to come here...come to the sun baby


Send the bloody ticket


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2004)

everyone is ganging up on gp now  love it  

me dating the dude? and you dating the chicka  been waiting for a real man


----------



## Sapphire (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> *Wednesday May 19th*
> 
> 5gs glutamine
> ...




Hey Ris... are you doing carb cycling?  You eat next to zero carbs, except  for Meal 1.  I would be STARVING!


----------



## gopro (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> everyone is ganging up on gp now  love it



You think this is funny, huh?


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2004)

yep


----------



## Sapphire (May 19, 2004)

I think it's funny too!


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2004)

you think thats funny.
but you should read the poem thread.
even funnier


----------



## Rissole (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Hey Ris... are you doing carb cycling?  You eat next to zero carbs, except  for Meal 1.  I would be STARVING!


Ummmmm, no. Ask GP what he's doing to me...... 
Gp is doing my diet  And no i feel quite good, not starving and no real cravings either 

J'Bo, wheres your team Go Pro in your sig


----------



## Rocco32 (May 19, 2004)

Are you still cutting buddy?


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2004)

no team gp unless all put team J'Booty too


----------



## rockcrest (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Are you still cutting buddy?



yea, are you cutting with all that no carbing?


----------



## J'Bo (May 19, 2004)

of course he is cuttin peeps.
he is preparing for a show


----------



## gopro (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Ummmmm, no. Ask GP what he's doing to me......
> Gp is doing my diet  And no i feel quite good, not starving and no real cravings either
> 
> J'Bo, wheres your team Go Pro in your sig



She's not officially on the team yet Ris...she hasn't fullfilled all requirements  

As far as what I am "doing" to Ris...ancient GP secret!


----------



## Rissole (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Are you still cutting buddy?


Can't you tell by my diet??
Answer = Yes 



> _*Originally posted by rockcrest *_
> yea, are you cutting with all that no carbing?


Being sarcastic?? Good to see you post in here RC 



> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> of course he is cuttin peeps.
> he is preparing for a show


 a private show  



> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> She's not officially on the team yet Ris...she hasn't fullfilled all requirements
> 
> As far as what I am "doing" to Ris...ancient GP secret!


Oh ok, 1 requirement would be the recieving of your plane ticket 

Ancient GP secret


----------



## Sapphire (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> no team gp unless all put team J'Booty too



Sorry sweetie... can't do it, I am only on ONE team and that is my coach's!!!  BUT I am sure every guy on this site will be happy to oblige!!!!!!!!


----------



## gopro (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Sapphire *_
> Sorry sweetie... can't do it, I am only on ONE team and that is my coach's!!!  BUT I am sure every guy on this site will be happy to oblige!!!!!!!!



Now THAT is loyalty!!!!!!!!!! Are you looking for a promotion girly, cause you just may get one!


----------



## Sapphire (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Now THAT is loyalty!!!!!!!!!! Are you looking for a promotion girly, cause you just may get one!



Nope.... not looking for anything, except what you already give me!    and maybe a butt like J'Bo's


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2004)

Rissy  i just got my gift and wanted you to know that your the best  he is sooooo cute....i named him petey  last name toots  he sits on my puter and i think of you everytime i type. thanks luv xoxo


----------



## Rissole (May 20, 2004)

He is cute isn't he  
He is a white lipped green tree frog  (pretty obvious hey...)
No worries babe


----------



## J'Bo (May 20, 2004)

those waggin booty's look hilarious


----------



## rockcrest (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> 
> 
> 
> Good to see you post in here RC


----------



## Rissole (May 21, 2004)

Ok i wanna post what i did for training and eats for Thursday and Friday but i was just chattin to "someone"   and now need to go to sleep cause it's late and i am goin 4wd'n on Stockon Beach tomorrow wiff da boyz 
So i will post tomorrow arvo.
Love ya's all..... but you most Jen


----------



## J'Bo (May 21, 2004)

thought that you were gonna sit at home waiting for my pm  night toots


----------



## Rissole (May 21, 2004)

I'll only be out for a while early


----------



## Rissole (May 23, 2004)

*Thursday 20th May

Legs:

Lying leg curls:* 
176/7
176/6
154/7
132/9

*SLDL:* 
264/15 x3

*Sinlge leg curl:* 
33/18
33/16
22/20

*45* Leg press:* 
572/12
528/12 x2

*Smith lunges:* 
121/15
165/12

*Leg ext:* 
132/16
110/15
88/16


----------



## Rissole (May 23, 2004)

*Thursday i ate:* 

*Meal 1* 
12 egg whites
1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 2* 
40 grms whey
1 tbsp flax

*Meal 3* 
Tuna
2 oz sweet potatos

*Meal 4*
60 grms whey
1/2 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 5* 
60 grms whey
1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 6* 
Chicken breast
Salad 1/2 tbsp olive oil


----------



## Rissole (May 23, 2004)

*Friday 21st May:

Delt/ bis:

Cable rear delt:* 
55/7
44/10
44/7
33/10

*BB front raise:* 
60/17
49/15
49/11

*Single arm DB press:*
37/20 x2
37/15

*Preacher curls:* 
99/6
77/9
66/11

*Alt hammer curl:* 
37/11
31/15

*Lying ova hed cable curl:* 
66/20
88/20


----------



## Rissole (May 23, 2004)

*Friday i ate:*

*Meal 1* 
12 egg whites
1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 2* 
40 grms whey
1 tbsp flax

*Meal 3* 
Tuna 
2 oz sweet potatos

*Meal 4*
60 grms whey
1/2 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 5* 
60 grms whey
1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 6* 
Meat
Salad 1/2 tbsp flax


----------



## Rissole (May 23, 2004)

*SAT/SUN (carb depletion)*

*Meal 1* 
12 eggs...10 whites and 2 full

*Meal 2* 
50 grms whey
1/2 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 3* 
7 oz chicken breast
salad/sat  veggies/ sun
1/2 tbsp olive oil

*Meal 4*
50 grms whey
1/2 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 5 Sat*.................... *Meal 5 Sun* 
7 oz chicken breast......... 50 grms whey
Veggie's........................ 1/2 tbsp natural PB
1/2 tbsp olive oil 

*Meal 6 Sat*..................... *Meal 6 Sun* 
50 grms whey................. 7 oz chicken breast 
1/2 tbsp natural PB ......... Veggie's
.................................... 1/2 tbsp olive oil


----------



## J'Bo (May 23, 2004)

morning/ evening toots 

i think mr. petey toots has givin me some good luck cause the photoshoot is going awesome and will be better today cause we are at the beach.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 23, 2004)

Ris, which meals are your pre and post workout meals? And are you doing Carb depletion every weekend? W/O's looking great BTW!


----------



## Rissole (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> morning/ evening toots
> 
> i think mr. petey toots has givin me some good luck cause the photoshoot is going awesome and will be better today cause we are at the beach.


Well of course he has....... ahh the beach, Mr petey toots would like that 



> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Ris, which meals are your pre and post workout meals? And are you doing Carb depletion every weekend? W/O's looking great BTW!


Pre post w/o is M/T/T/F meals 4 and 5 repectively.
I have carb delpleted on some training days, Its whatever GP is doing  i seem to be holding w8 while getting leaner  love it 
And btw..... thanks good buddy  i miss chattin with ya. A phone call might be in order me thinks


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2004)

*Monday 24th may: Shock week.

Chest/ tris:

DB flys/ Incline db press: *
48/12 _81/6_ 
48/11 _70/6_ 
48/8 _53/10_ 

*Dips/ Pec dec:* 
77/7 _110/11_
66/6 _110/9_

*Dropset smith bench:*
187/6.... 143/4.... 99/6

*Rack dips/ V bar pd's (on cab x):* 
Ryan/8 _165/6_
Ryan/6 _143/6_

*Ova head rope ext/ Rev grip pd's:*
88/15 _88/9_

*BB Skull crush dropset:* 
82/8.... 60/5.... 48/8


----------



## Rissole (May 24, 2004)

*Today i ate:*

*Meal 1* 
12 egg whites
1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 2* 
40 grms whey
1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 3* 
6 oz chicken
2 oz sweet potatos

*Meal 4* _pre w/o_
40 grms whey
1/2 tbsp natural PB (made my own  peanuts and flax)

*Meal 5* _post w/o_
40 grms whey
2 oz sweet potatos

*Meal 6* 
6 oz chicken breast 
Veggie's
1/2 tblsp olive oil

I do no carb days better than carb days  I get bigger hunger pains and cravings on carb days.....
Anyway, got some dream tan and tried it on my front today..... damn thats messy stuff!! Looked pretty good though and the smell..... ahhh.... backstage at the comp.....


----------



## Rocco32 (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Pre post w/o is M/T/T/F meals 4 and 5 repectively.
> I have carb delpleted on some training days, Its whatever GP is doing  i seem to be holding w8 while getting leaner  love it
> And btw..... thanks good buddy  i miss chattin with ya. A phone call might be in order me thinks



Great, we'll have to talk diet sometime then! 

Yeah, we need to talk again. PM your phone # and I'll give you a buzz. Let me know when your available!


----------



## Rissole (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Great, we'll have to talk diet sometime then!
> 
> Yeah, we need to talk again. PM your phone # and I'll give you a buzz. Let me know when your available!


Will do Rock 



Here is a pic taken 2 days ago....prolly good for about 4 weeks out of a comp i reckon 
 It looks softer than my avatar but i'm definately not


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

Damn...


----------



## gopro (May 25, 2004)

Looking good my man! Very good!


----------



## Rissole (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Looking good my man! Very good!


So your happy boss.....?  Cant w8 for this weekend 

So i'm finding it almost impossible to cheat  Trace made so banana muffins (real small ones) and they are yummy. There were some on the kitchen bench this morning so i think "I'll just go for 1/4 a cup of oats and one of those..... that'll be ok...." So i put the thing in my mouth..... *chew* *chew* and then my brain goes... "spit that out fool !!!!!" ..... so i did    
What have you done to me GP......??


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2004)

I hope Trace didn't see u spit it out!


----------



## Rissole (May 26, 2004)

Didn't think of that  She knows i love them


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2004)

right-o, right-o!


----------



## Sapphire (May 26, 2004)

Looking great Ris!   

Mmmm... banana muffins.


----------



## gopro (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> So your happy boss.....?  Cant w8 for this weekend
> 
> So i'm finding it almost impossible to cheat  Trace made so banana muffins (real small ones) and they are yummy. There were some on the kitchen bench this morning so i think "I'll just go for 1/4 a cup of oats and one of those..... that'll be ok...." So i put the thing in my mouth..... *chew* *chew* and then my brain goes... "spit that out fool !!!!!" ..... so i did
> What have you done to me GP......??



You have passed your first test young grasshoppa...soon, you will be a full fledged freak like me!


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> You have passed your first test young grasshoppa...soon, you will be a full fledged freak like me!


 Thanks again Eric, this is/has been an awesome experience for me 

Well i will do some serious posting tonight when i get home from this meeting.....
But just on a side note a guy in the gym who i been chattin with (he's competed a few times b4) reckons i'd be good for about a week out of a comp and that i should compete in Sydney this weekend (just for the experience), i would but i got no routine and it's not like me to do something that unprepaired. Anyway i feel f'n fantastic  I looked at myself this morning and thought.... yep, thats what i want to look like 
Lovin it  oh, and i still weigh 81kg


----------



## Tank316 (May 27, 2004)

Riss, first off, great dedication and hard work bro!!!!totally awesome. and when you compete, i wish you all the best.
Go Team GoPro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> Riss, first off, great dedication and hard work bro!!!!totally awesome. and when you compete, i wish you all the best.
> Go Team GoPro !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Why thank you 'o' huge one  You are part of my inspiration


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2004)

*Tuesday 25th May:

Back:

Stiff arm pd's/ Wide grip pullup's: *
104/9 _bw/8_ 
99/8 _bw/5_ 

*Rev Pec deck/ Close grip seated rows:* 
176/10 _154/9_
15410 _154/9_

*Dropset Close grip bent rows:*
231/10.... 154/10.... 88/15

*Hyp ext/ DB deadlifts:* 
22/12 _93/10_ x3

*BB shrugs/ DB shrugs* no straps
209/15 _93/10_
209/12 _93/8_
209/11 _93/7_

*Dropset lean away DB shrugs:* with strap
93/16.... 70/12.... 48/20


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2004)

*Tuesday 

Meal 1* 
12 egg whites
1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 2* 
40 grms whey
1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 3* 
7 oz chicken breast
Veggie's
1/2 tbsp olive oil

*Meal 4* pre w/o
40 grms whey
1/2 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 5* post 
40 grms whey
2 oz sweet potatos

*Meal 6* 
6 oz chicken breast 
Salad


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2004)

*Wednesday 26th May: 

Meal 1* 
12 eggs (10 whites/2 whole)
1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 2* 
50 grms whey
1/2 tbsp flax

*Meal 3* 
7 oz chicken breast
Salad
1/2 tbsp olive oil

*Meal 4*
50 grms whey
1/2 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 5* 
7 oz Meat 
Veggie's
1/2 tbsp olive oil

*Meal 6* 
50 grms whey
1/2 tbsp natural PB


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2004)

*Thursday 27th May:

Legs:

Lying curls/ Good mornings: *
176/7 _93/10_ 
176/6 _93/10_ 

*Good mornings/ Lying curls:* 
93/10 _154/6_
93/10 _132/7_

*Dropset Single leg curl:*
44/10.... 33/8.... 22/10

*Leg ext/ Squats:* 
220/10 _308/8_
220/10 _286/10_
220/8  _286/8_

*Walkin DB Lunges/ Leg ext:*
75/10 _220/5_
75/10 _176/6_

*Dropset Single 45* leg press:* 
176/12.... 132/8.... 88/6


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2004)

Thursday: 

*Meal 1* 
12 egg whites
1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 2* 
50 grms whey
1/2 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 3* 
7 oz chicken breast
Veggie's
1/2 tbsp olive oil

*Meal 4* Pre w/o
40 grms whey
1/2 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 5* post w/o 
40 grms whey
2 oz sweet potatos

*Meal 6* 
6 oz chicken breast 
Veggie's
1/2 tbsp olive oil


----------



## firestorm (May 28, 2004)

G'Day M8!!!(Riss).  Sorry I haven't been around much lately but been very busy here at work.  putting in over 60 hrs a week if you can believe that.  Ridiculous.  Anyway, I'm hoping to be back on a normal humans work schedule by Mid June at which time I am hoping to be able to get on here and chat more. Time will tell.  Hope all is going well with you in life as well as your training.  Send me an email some time and I'll gladly toss a few of them around with you.  Laterz my favorite aussie down under.   fire


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2004)

firestorm said:
			
		

> G'Day M8!!!(Riss).  Sorry I haven't been around much lately but been very busy here at work.  putting in over 60 hrs a week if you can believe that.  Ridiculous.  Anyway, I'm hoping to be back on a normal humans work schedule by Mid June at which time I am hoping to be able to get on here and chat more. Time will tell.  Hope all is going well with you in life as well as your training.  Send me an email some time and I'll gladly toss a few of them around with you.  Laterz my favorite aussie down under.   fire


  Fire in da house  Good to hear from you B. I have been pretty busy too, focused in this diet and keeping life in order.... it's been a great learning curve and discipline time for me 
But after i take fotos tomorrow  I have made a white chocolate and macadamia fudge, and Monday my bro makes these insane ham and cheese pasties, that'll be morning tea, then i have designed the ultimate heart stopper hamburger for lunch  But then i go straight back to hard and fast diet, i wanna get a portfolio done in 2 weeks


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2004)

*Friday 28th May:

Delts/ Bi's:

Rear db raise/ Machine press: *
31/10 _176/12_good warm up  
31/10 _176/11_
31/10 _176/8_

*DB alt front raise/ Upright row:* 
31/12 _93/10_
31/11 _93/6_

*Dropset round the worlds:*
31/4.... 21/4.... 15/8.... 11/8

*Standing alt curl/ CG chinups:* 
44/10 _bw/9_
44/7 _bw/6_

*Fitball ez curls/ Inc alt curl*
77/6 _37/4_
66/6 _31/5_


*Dropset bb curls:*
59/10.... 48/5.... 37/20


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2004)

*Friday: * 

*Meal 1* 
12 eggs (10 whites, 2 whole)
1/2 tbsp flax

*Meal 2* 
50 grms whey
1/2 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 3* 
7 oz chicken breast
Salad
1/2 tbsp olive oil

*Meal 4* pre w/o 
40 grms whey
1/2 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 5* post w/o
50 grms whey
1/2 cup oatmeal

*Meal 6* 
6 oz Meet 
Salad
1/2 tbsp olive oil


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2004)

*Saturday 29th May: 

Meal 1* 
12 eggs (10 whites, 2 whole)
1/2 tbsp flax

*Meal 2*
50 grms whey
1/2 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 3* 
7 oz chicken breast
Salad
1/2 tbsp olive oil

*Meal 4*
50 grms whey
1/2 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 5* 
7 oz Meat 
Veggie's
1/2 tblsp olive oil

*Meal 6* 
50 grms whey
1/2 tbsp flax   so over this.... i need a cheat


----------



## Sapphire (May 29, 2004)

Ris..

You look fabulous, seriously!  That diet of yours is brutal.  I commend you on your will power.  Those no carb day days would kill me I think.  
 
Cyndi


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2004)

Sorry bout the facial expressions and the bad posing but i am working on it


----------



## Rissole (May 30, 2004)

one more


----------



## J'Bo (May 30, 2004)

nice job toots 
you made some great improvements throughout the competition. 
bravo mon petit chou chou


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2004)

dam, yooz sexy...

ok, who did you morph your head onto? That body is WAY too tan for your head! I'm onto you, pal!
Seriously, you look great, Pete! That hard work has truely paid off.
Good news for me...I actuallly went to the gym today....


----------



## shortstuff (May 30, 2004)

Dude Riss you look hot!!!!!!!!  I bet the wife is loving rubbing herself over those abs


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2004)

holy long time, no see! shorty!
How the heck r ya! married yet?


----------



## gopro (May 30, 2004)

AWESOME MY FRIEND...AWESOME! You really worked hard over the last three weeks, as I know the diet was pretty rough...but damn it shows on your amazing physique...congrats!


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> nice job toots
> you made some great improvements throughout the competition.
> bravo mon petit chou chou


Thank you my sweet  ummmm did you just call me cabbage??


			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> dam, yooz sexy...
> 
> ok, who did you morph your head onto? That body is WAY too tan for your head! I'm onto you, pal!
> Seriously, you look great, Pete! That hard work has truely paid off.
> Good news for me...I actuallly went to the gym today....


 Yay for Mikey  :bounce: Thanks big buddy, i now you can do it too if you really want 


			
				shortstuff said:
			
		

> Dude Riss you look hot!!!!!!!!  I bet the wife is loving rubbing herself over those abs


 Hey shortie  Yes she does do the occasional rub, but i tell her to not touch what she can't afford


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> AWESOME MY FRIEND...AWESOME! You really worked hard over the last three weeks, as I know the diet was pretty rough...but damn it shows on your amazing physique...congrats!


I couldn't included you in a bunch of other quotes big fella (not that the others aren't important to me).
I just wanna thank you for taking me on when it was a stretch for you, all your clients are truley blessed to have such an awesome trainer like you.
To be honest Eric i didn't find the diet all that tough  I thought i did it pretty easy. I will call you tomorrow and talk planning for Sept comp cause i am gonna be as hard as a rock for that (and bigger  )!!
You have given me something i've always wanted, with this diet and training programme i have changed my body into something i always wanted, not to just be ordinary plump round the middle joe bloe that has to wince when he looks in the mirror.
Thanks again Eric, and with a bit of luck and a whole load of hard work we will be the Sept 2004 Central Coast Champions


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2004)

g'day. m8!


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2004)

Hey buddy, just spent ages going through shit emails.....


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2004)

sounds like a messy business!


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2004)

Comp finish 
http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=32233


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2004)

good job, brotha!


----------



## Tank316 (May 31, 2004)

*wow, Riss, thats amazing my friend, you're ripped. the hard work and dedication really shows.  *


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2004)

Not as ripped as i woulda liked but i'm very happy, GP did a wonder for me 
Thanks buddy


----------



## gopro (May 31, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Not as ripped as i woulda liked but i'm very happy, GP did a wonder for me
> Thanks buddy



Only wish I had 6 weeks instead of 3, but we did alright. My goal was to get you harder and have you not lose a single pound and we pretty much got that done. Wait until you see what you will look like in Sept!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 31, 2004)

Awesome job Ris!  You deserve it though, you busted your ass and look what you have to show for it now! That is sooo cool!


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Only wish I had 6 weeks instead of 3, but we did alright. My goal was to get you harder and have you not lose a single pound and we pretty much got that done. Wait until you see what you will look like in Sept!!!


6 weeks wouldv'e been awesome, yeah i held 178lb for the 3 weeks and damn 
Sept buddy i am ready 



			
				rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome job Ris!  You deserve it though, you busted your ass and look what you have to show for it now! That is sooo cool!


You may not know it Rock but you helped me heaps, the fact that you were gonna compete and your friendship made it so much easier, thanks again


----------



## firestorm (Jun 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Sorry bout the facial expressions and the bad posing but i am working on it



Wholly mother of the Heavens!!  You KICKED ASS RISS OUTSTANDING MAN.  YOU LOOK AMAZING!!!   WHOLLY HECK!!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> 6 weeks wouldv'e been awesome, yeah i held 178lb for the 3 weeks and damn
> Sept buddy i am ready
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow.. you look awesome Riss!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Not as ripped as i woulda liked but i'm very happy, GP did a wonder for me
> Thanks buddy


Holy ripped abs Batman!  Your avi is      MAYBE I will follow your diet!!!  Great job!!!


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

Ok everyone, have no fear...The Gopro link man is here 
Just click my link and see all gopros stuff.


----------



## Rissole (Jun 3, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Holy ripped abs Batman! Your avi is    MAYBE I will follow your diet!!! Great job!!!


Settle down Saph...... all your ab comments and then your avi are startin to get me goin...


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 3, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Settle down Saph...... all your ab comments and then your avi are startin to get me goin...


OK Rissy I will stop telling you goooood you look.   

but I do love your abs!


----------



## Randy (Jun 4, 2004)

Sapphire,

Did you have to spoil your Avatar by putting Diesel in there   <Just kidding>


----------



## Rissole (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi everyone, well i'm back.
Life has been very busy!! But i will never skimp on my training so i gave IM a rest.
Right now i am about to burn a DVD of the BB comp i saw at the end of May so that is another thing that i need to get out of the way...... i will read up on everyones journals tomorrow and say hello, just thought i'd let you know what was going on.
Miss ya'll
Pete


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 24, 2004)

Hi Ris!!

Missed ya Hun!!!   

Have you seen GP lately?  Well we went to a party together on Friday and he seems to have put on some weight...   

Here is a pic of us


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 24, 2004)




----------



## Rissole (Jun 24, 2004)

Missed you too you sexy thang 

 Your silly..... 
I have put on about 4 lb i think but next to 0 bf


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 24, 2004)

That avi just looks insane man!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 24, 2004)

Hey Riss!  Welcome back


----------



## gopro (Jun 24, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Missed you too you sexy thang
> 
> Your silly.....
> I have put on about 4 lb i think but next to 0 bf


HELLO MY FRIEND! GOOD TO SEE YOU! 4 LBS AND NO BODYFAT...DAMN MAN, WHO'S YOUR TRAINER?? GIVE THAT GUY A RAISE!


----------



## Rissole (Jun 25, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> That avi just looks insane man!


Thanks bud  i like it too 



			
				PreMier said:
			
		

> Hey Riss! Welcome back


Thanks P, i'll post up some workouts tomorrow



			
				gopro said:
			
		

> HELLO MY FRIEND! GOOD TO SEE YOU! 4 LBS AND NO BODYFAT...DAMN MAN, WHO'S YOUR TRAINER?? GIVE THAT GUY A RAISE!


He's great, but he can get his own raise  Preferably from a female


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 25, 2004)

great job Riss on the 4 lbs bro!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> He's great, but he can get his own raise  Preferably from a female


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2004)

Welcome back, brotha!
Well, I am back in a new gym..so far so good. Back to lifting. Done feeling sorry for myself after the break up with the GF...time to go to work. Thinking of getting my 
bouncer job back..so gotta lift and get some size back!
(I even did some cardio yesterday!)
Glad to see ya back...


----------



## gopro (Jun 25, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> He's great, but he can get his own raise  Preferably from a female


I'm a pretty big guy, so how about 2 females (at once)!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2004)

don't be greedy!
but..it would be nice..


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 25, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I'm a pretty big guy, so how about 2 females (at once)!


You are a BIG guy... that pic we took together the other night... shows THAT!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 25, 2004)

Hi Ris babe.

i got your little msn this morning.
my puter is fixed at home so we should chat soon.

i need a new avi.


----------



## gopro (Jun 25, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You are a BIG guy... that pic we took together the other night... shows THAT!!


Grrrrrrrrrr  

Thats not me you picture morphing nut job!


----------



## gopro (Jun 25, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> don't be greedy!
> but..it would be nice..


If I were greedy I'd ask for 3!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 28, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Grrrrrrrrrr
> 
> Thats not me you picture morphing nut job!


Ah huh... that's not you.  


   

and dont growl at ME, unless you MEAN it!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ah huh... that's not you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you trying to ruin my reputation around here?  

And believe me...when I growl at YOU, I mean it!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 28, 2004)

Do you really think ANYONE thinks that is YOU????     

Will you bark at me too please???????


----------



## gopro (Jun 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Do you really think ANYONE thinks that is YOU????
> 
> Will you bark at me too please???????


I hope nobody thinks its me! LOL.

And if YOU get on all 4s for me, I'LL bark for you!


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 28, 2004)

hey my rissy 

i am missin yah 
get back to the J'booty club where you belong


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 30, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I hope nobody thinks its me! LOL.
> 
> And if YOU get on all 4s for me, I'LL bark for you!


Oh you are soooo naughty!!   








That's why I LOVE YOU!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Oh you are soooo naughty!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MMMMMMMMMMMMwah


----------



## Randy (Jun 30, 2004)

Should I be adding all this to my links


----------



## Rissole (Jun 30, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> hey my rissy
> 
> i am missin yah
> get back to the J'booty club where you belong


I'm tryin my love, just when i thought things had settled  I hate bein busy and not havin time for the things i like doin. Although my new plasma tv is cool  
Need your pics to inspire me sweets


----------



## firestorm (Jul 3, 2004)

Hiya Pete and everyone!! Good to see you all!!!  I've been busy as well with my new job so I haven't been on here at all lately.  Glad to see everyone is still kicken it.   Miss you the most there J'Bo!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 4, 2004)

Hey Fire, what new job? Good to see you drop by buddy, we miss you here!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 5, 2004)

Ok, i am gonna post some details about how i am implimenting P/RR/S II after talkin with Fire today. GP please feel free to correct me 

Cycles are:
P/P/RR/S
P/RR/RR/S
P/RR/S/S rest

*Power week:*
_Aiming for 6 set of 1RM for 6 sets 1st exercise_
_2nd ex maxing at 3 reps_
_3rd at 5 reps_
_I also try and stick with compound movments for this week._


----------



## Rissole (Jul 5, 2004)

_Last weeks w/o:_

*Chest:*
Bench press
275/1 x2
270/1
264/1 x3 (2 negatives on last set)

Incline DB Press
92/5
92/4
92/5 (biggest db's the gym has so i had to rep _very_ slowly)

Dips
110/5
110/4
88/5

*Tris:*
Close grip smith press
242/1 x4
231/1 x2 (+2 on last set)

Bench Dips
Ryan/8
      /7
      /6 (Ryan needs to put some w8 on)  

Single arm push down (rev grip)
88/5
77/5
66/6

3 sets seated calf raise heavy
3 sets standing c/r


----------



## Rissole (Jul 5, 2004)

*Back:*
WG chins
110/1
99/1
88/1 x4 

BB rows lying on inc bench
231/7 x2
231/6 (needed to be heavier)

CG Seated rows
264/4
242/4
220/5

Partial dead 
572/ 1 x6   New personal best, then i did it 6 times  

Ski Jump shrugs (on smith)
231/12 x4
231/10

Trap pull downs
154/12
176/12
198/11

3 sets f/b cable crunch
3 sets f/b d/b leg lift
2 sets w8'd hovers


----------



## Rissole (Jul 5, 2004)

That'll do for now, post more tomorrow.

Also a side note i am now 12 weeks out


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 5, 2004)

what the heck is a ski jump shrug  you Aussies have some weird exercises


----------



## Rissole (Jul 5, 2004)

Lean forward... / and shrug... like your going off a ski jump


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 5, 2004)

You can do that on an incline bench also right?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 5, 2004)

I know what your thinkin Rock but i do these with my hands behind my back


----------



## gopro (Jul 6, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> That'll do for now, post more tomorrow.
> 
> Also a side note i am now 12 weeks out


12 weeks from victory!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 6, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> what the heck is a ski jump shrug  you Aussies have some weird exercises


Yeah they do, just like those Canadians!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I know what your thinkin Rock but i do these with my hands behind my back


Show off  

Cyn. 
i got some great bedroom acrobatics / exercises


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 6, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Show off
> 
> Cyn.
> i got some great bedroom acrobatics / exercises


I am sure you do!!!!!!!!!!  Care to share???


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 6, 2004)

behind closed doors maybe  hey you ever try pop rocks?  tasty


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

hmm pop rocks???  In the mouth I would assume????  During...   , sounds interesting!!!  I like ice cubes too.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2004)

and altoids


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

and listerine breathe strips!!


----------



## gopro (Jul 7, 2004)

Jeez, you two are freaking horny as hell! Don't you think about anything else besides sex? There is more to life ya know.

Women....ha


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2004)

More to life  GP you must be getting old  Sapphy is in her prime and i am entering with her soon 

Listerine breath strips hey


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Jeez, you two are freaking horny as hell! Don't you think about anything else besides sex? There is more to life ya know.
> 
> Women....ha


    Yeah SO???  We are both horny as hell!  AND this is a BAD thing???   

Yeah J, have your guy try the breathe strips... but be careful.... after a big O, it can be too much!!


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yeah SO??? We are both horny as hell! AND this is a BAD thing???
> 
> Yeah J, have your guy try the breathe strips... but be careful.... after a big O, it can be too much!!


Sounds like you have the wrong man  
Maybe Diesel is the one getting old   <just teasin ya Sappire> 
Couldn't resist! Had to throw that one in...

<just my 2 cents>


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi ya Randy!!  Where have you been Hun??  I miss you!!   

Now.. on to your comments...

No I am not with the wrong man  
Diesel is only getting better  

AND

I KNOW you are only teasing me Randy!!


----------



## gopro (Jul 7, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> More to life  GP you must be getting old  Sapphy is in her prime and i am entering with her soon
> 
> Listerine breath strips hey


Old? What does this little word mean? And women don't enter their "prime" until their 40s...Sapphy still has a few years to go and you are a loooong way off my dear!

Oh my gosh, Sapphy is not in here prime yet? I can only imagine what she will be like in 5-6 years? Her hubby better be bionic or something!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2004)

40 isnt correct toots. its actually 35 and yes i am a ways off. i am in BIG BIG BIG trouble. thats why so many men at the age have heart attacks


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi ya Randy!! Where have you been Hun?? I miss you!!
> 
> Now.. on to your comments...
> 
> ...


Hi Sapp....  I've been here there and everywhere .  Hope you had a nice 4th of July weekend.  I spent the 4th at a local festival in San Jose.  It seems to be one of the better places to go in my area.  They have a huge park that they use to setup booths, food and festivities.  They had a great blues band that played too.  I bought a couple of his CD's .   Prior to the fireworks, they blocked all the streets as far as the eye could see.  All the streets were filled with people.  It looked worse than New York on New Years    But was lots of fun.  

Today I am being a computer geek and wiping old hard drives and clearing out old parts.. (kind of a spring computer cleaning you might say)   It is kind of fun to destroy the drives though.  I saved a few platters for souveneirs .

Well at least the week is a day shorter for most. That's always a good thing.
So how you been my sweet?


----------



## gopro (Jul 7, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> 40 isnt correct toots. its actually 35 and yes i am a ways off. i am in BIG BIG BIG trouble. thats why so many men at the age have heart attacks


Nope, actually its when you are in your 40s that you are at your peak (biologically)...so you are further off then you think!


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

I think JBO needs a man...  here you go


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

I know....that was wrong.....very wrong


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 7, 2004)

i dont need a man at all. thanks though i have one.

 plus thats not a man thats a gorilla. i only do bald guys


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> i dont need a man at all. thanks though i have one.
> 
> plus thats not a man thats a gorilla. i only do bald guys


He's just gone ape over you    But if your preference is bald men, I'm sure he would shave


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2004)

Hey Pete!
Long time
Dang...wanted to come in here and get inspired to get big again..and had a hard time finding posts between saphs and j'bos oral tricks...
(not that that's a bad thing...I will pass those on to whomever I get to have some fun with if she doens't know those yet..)
Gawd, I hate being single....
New gym..slightly different workout. no pics...hate to drive y'all away..
if ya didn't know, the damn network nazis came down and blocked my access to this site. How the fuq do they expect me to get thru my 12 hour shifts without my IM fix???


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi there to you too Burner 

I figured all this sex talk would lure you in here 

I came in here to get big too, and after listenin to Sapphire...I got results in places I didn't expect    No, seriously you do have to wade through the social talk sometimes to get to the nitty gritty.

Now as far as being single..what is wrong with that?  Although I can't rememember what that is like,  it can have its benefits...  First off it makes you lift harder so that you can look that much better to attract more women    Second you are free to date different women at will  and best of all, you have no warden to report to at the end of the night   

Now that sux that the network police pulled the plug on your IM connection.  Sounds like some serious negotiation is in order on your part Burner...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I came in here to get big too, and after listenin to Sapphire...I got results in places I didn't expect


I get the feeling she has that effect on a lot of guys...





			
				Randy said:
			
		

> Now as far as being single..what is wrong with that? Although I can't rememember what that is like, it can have its benefits... First off it makes you lift harder so that you can look that much better to attract more women  Second you are free to date different women at will  and best of all, you have no warden to report to at the end of the night


It does have its good points, but I also like the benefits of being with one woman as well. As wsa said more or less in a movie: "Why do you wanna be with me? So, I can kiss you anytime I want to."






			
				Randy said:
			
		

> Now that sux that the network police pulled the plug on your IM connection. Sounds like some serious negotiation is in order on your part Burner...


well, I did stop by and pick up  my lottery tickets on the way home. Who knows..I could be a millionaire this time tomorrow..and just be a full time IM whore...
But until that happens....I will only be able to get on here once in a while..


----------



## Randy (Jul 7, 2004)

Now that your single Burner, did you ever make that Chili?
Mine was awsome.  I took 3 recipies that I hand picked and combined the ingredients of all 3 recipies.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 8, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Old? What does this little word mean? And women don't enter their "prime" until their 40s...Sapphy still has a few years to go and you are a loooong way off my dear!
> 
> Oh my gosh, Sapphy is not in here prime yet? I can only imagine what she will be like in 5-6 years? Her hubby better be bionic or something!


I have several years to go ERIC!     We are the same age, need I remind you???    29 right???

and I am NOT married, you know that, so my BOYFRIEND had better be Steve Majors.  UhhOhh I am dating myself again!   

AND J'Bo your man is NOT bald... MINE IS!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 8, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> here
> 
> I came in here to get big too, and after listenin to Sapphire...I got results in places I didn't expect


You are a very naughty boy and need to be punished... come to Mama!!  


and here is a guy more J'Bo's taste...


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2004)

thats not the boy sapphy 

but he is my type too


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 8, 2004)

I know that's not your boy.... but he could be!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 8, 2004)

he could 

btw your box is full. i cant reply silly


----------



## gwcaton (Jul 8, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> he could
> 
> btw your box is full. i cant reply silly


uh oh lol


----------



## Randy (Jul 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You are a very naughty boy and need to be punished... come to Mama!!
> 
> 
> and here is a guy more J'Bo's taste...


  I think I like the way that sounds


----------



## Paynne (Jul 8, 2004)

Lordy, I came here for PRRS II info and look at all of the fun I've been missing. You ppl are freaks I tell you!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 9, 2004)

Damn whores!!! Look what you've done to my journal.....


----------



## Rissole (Jul 9, 2004)

Back to it...

Power legs

*Lying leg curls:* 
231/3 (too light)
242/1 x2
220/1 x3

*Dives:* 
hands behind head/3
bw/5
bw/3

*Squat:* 
385/1 x5
374/3 (+2 sp)

*45* Leg press:*
814/4
814/3
726/5

*Leg ext:* 
308/6
308/5
286/5

2 sets heavy standing calf raise
2 sets seated calf raise
2 sets seated toe press


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 9, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Damn whores!!! Look what you've done to my journal.....


people follow good leaders bro!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 9, 2004)

*Delts and bis* 

*Smith press:* 
193/1
198/1
204/1
198/1 X3

*Upright row:* 
132/3
132/2
132/3

*Clean press:* 
132/7
132/8
132/6 (all too light, need to be down at 5 reps)

*St BB curl:* 
115/1
122/1 x4
115/1

*Seated alt curls:* 
53/7
53/5
53/4


----------



## Rissole (Jul 9, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> people follow good leaders bro!!!


What are you sayin


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 9, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *Delts and bis*
> 
> *Smith press:*
> 193/1
> ...



------

Seated alt curls: 
53/7
53/5
53/4
sheesh Riss, thats impressive!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 9, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> ------
> 
> Seated alt curls:
> 53/7
> ...


 Ya think  Its funny, the guy i train with can out curl me 1rm by 20lb but i can do other things better


----------



## Rissole (Jul 9, 2004)

Ok this is what i do on rep range week.

1st ex 4 sets at 7-10 reps
2nd ex 3 sets at 11-15
3rd ex 2-3 sets at 16-20 reps
This week gives a great pump 

*Chest/ Tris 
Decline smith:*
275/7
253/7
242/7
231/8

*DB press:* i do these with my arse off the bench and my hips dropped down)
75/12
60/16
60/13

*Lying side db fly:* thse sucked ass
21/15

*Single arm cable X:*
77/20
77/18

*Seadted ova head db ext:* 
92/11
92/7

*Bent ova str8 bar cable kick backs:* these were awesome!!
77/15 x2
77/18

*Behind back single arm cable push down:* 
44/18
44/16


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 9, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ok this is what i do on rep range week.
> 
> 1st ex 4 sets at 7-10 reps
> 2nd ex 3 sets at 11-15
> ...


pretty close to what i do version II


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 9, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ya think  Its funny, the guy i train with can out curl me 1rm by 20lb but i can do other things better


one of the kids i train, version I , thought he could out curl me, but when it came down to 2 things, form and intensity, he had a different outlook on the ole' dog!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 9, 2004)

*Back

Lat pull downs:* 
220/8
220/7
209/6
198/10

*Combo pull downs:*(close grip handle, pull to chest, lean back, pull to sternum, back, sit up back to top)
132/11
110/12
99/18

*T bar rows:* 
143/23
165/15
154/18

*Full deads:* 
440/8
440/7
396/10

*Hyp ext:* 
33/15
33/11
22/12

*BB shrug:* 
242/18
242/16
242/12

*DB Shrug:* 
92/13
92/12


----------



## Rissole (Jul 9, 2004)

*Legs

Dives:*
bw/10
bw/8
bw/7
bw/5

*Leg curls:* 
132/15
132/13
132/9

*SLDL:*
220/15
220/15

*45* Leg Press* 
748/10
748/10
748/910
748/89

*Single leg ext:* 
88/11
77/12
66/12

*Squat:* 
220/20
220/20

*A pic of dives for Rock *
NB: It is important to hang onto your weiner for an effective dive


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 9, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *Legs
> 
> Dives:*
> bw/10
> ...


----------



## Rissole (Jul 9, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

>


Thanks Tom, i couldn't eat my rice and protien after, i wanted to  I went home and lay in bed for 2 hrs trying to recover, (i did get the rice and protien down within 1/2 hr though)


----------



## Rissole (Jul 9, 2004)

Last one and i'm up to date  

*Delt, bis

Alt DB Press:* Leave one up while moving the other down.
64/10
64/8
64/7
59/7

*Bent ova rear cable ext:* 
37/13
33/13
33/12

*Combo side lat raise:* Normal side raise. at the top roll hands over (palms up) then continue up to touch db's ova hed, then down vertical, roll hands palm down then back to sides.
16/20 x2

*St bb curl:* 
92/12
92/9

*Zottman curls:* Hated these
38/13

*St alt curl:*
38/15

*Preacher curls:* I seem to not be as strong for these
 66/17
66/10

V V   V V


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2004)

Rissole...You need some of my fat, you're looking way to lean


----------



## Rissole (Jul 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Rissole...You need some of my fat, you're looking way to lean


You and your hairy men can keep your fat away from me Randy


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 10, 2004)

Your a monstar man! And DIVES, Yuck!!!  Doing great M8!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 10, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *Legs
> 
> Dives:*
> bw/10
> ...




What if you dont have a weiner?


----------



## Randy (Jul 10, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> What if you dont have a weiner?



Then you have to hang off of my weiner


----------



## Rissole (Jul 12, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> What if you dont have a weiner?


Grab your ass baby


----------



## Rissole (Jul 12, 2004)

Ok i'm gonna post my diet cause i need some accountability 

Also this is shock week so the aim is 2 exercises back to back.
1st ex compound move first 6-8reps, then isolation 8-10 reps with no rest between
2nd ex isolation move first 6-8 reps, then compound 8-10 reps with no rest between
3rd ex 3 way dropset 8-10, 6-8, 6-8 just one set


*Meal 1* 
12 eggs (10 whites, 2 whole)
1.5 cup oatmeal
1 tbsp flax

*Meal 2 * 
55 grms whey
4 oz sweet potato

*Meal 3* 
Chicken foldover from Macca's
I had to do delivery's to Sydney and was caught off guard with no meal prep

*Meal 4*
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB

*Chest/tris

Incline press/ DB flys:*
220/7 48/8
198/8 43/6

*Pec dec/ Dips:*
154/12 22/13
176/7 22/11

*Bench dropset:*
198/9
132/6
88/6

*CGBP/ V bar pd:*
132/11 165/6
154/9 132/10

*Rev grip pd's/ Bench dips:*
132/11 88/8

*Double cable kickback dropset:*
110/14
88/8
66/8

*Meal 5 * 
55 grms whey
1/2 cup white rice

*Meal 6 * 
8 oz chicken breast or meat
1/2 cup green veg
1 tbsp flax


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Then you have to hang off of my weiner


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 12, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Grab your ass baby


----------



## Rissole (Jul 16, 2004)

Well i got busy again.....  I'll post up later.
I am now 10 weeks out and just got my routine down this morning 
It came out awesome, and just kinda fell together, MissOz (Simone) Helped me with most of it and her Hubby Mick did the rest.

*Rock* If you got that MP3 disk i sent you i ended up using a track of the Planet Shakers - Rain Down - Track 3  I like it alot 

I might take pics of me stringing each pose together so you get an idea of the routine  I'm so gonna own this comp  The 2 on the poster are last years overall winners. It's a hard comp cause everyone saves themselves for this at the end of the year and it ramps nicely into the state comp which is the qualifier for the nationals......


----------



## Randy (Jul 16, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Grab your ass baby



Sorry Rissole, that's my job to grab Sapphire's sweet ass


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 17, 2004)

You are going to rock that Comp!! I'll have to listen to that song. I really like track 4 from saliva too.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jul 18, 2004)

Damn Rissole!   Your abs in the last avi are looking good!!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 19, 2004)

*Back,

T-bar row/ Stiff arm pull downs:* 
220/10 165/12
220/7 165/10

*Fit ball DB Pull ova/ WG Pull ups:*
92/14 bw/6
92/12 bw/4

*Dropset CG Seated row:*
198/9
154/7
110/10

*Hyp ext/ Bent leg good mornings:*
44/10 92/10
44/8  92/10
44/9  92/10

*Dropset deadlifts:*
385/10
297/6
209/6

*Trap pull down/ Seated DB Shrug:*
176/14 92/25
176/15 92/20
176/20 92/24

*Dropset DB Shrug:*
308/16
220/14
132/20

*Quad set abs:* (all on fitball)
Side oblique crunch-
Crunch-
Leg lift-
Hover


----------



## Rissole (Jul 19, 2004)

*Legs

Dives/ Lying leg curl:* 
 /8 154/8
 /6 132/8

Lying leg curl/ Good mornings:
132/10 92/8
132/8 92/8

Dropset SLDL:
308/10
220/6
didn't do 3rd drop lower back was stingin...

Squat/ Leg ext
352/7 198/10
330/6 198/8
200/10 (atg) 198/7

Leg Ext/ 45* leg press
220/12 616/10
220/10 616/10

*Smith lunges:*
121/10
99/8
77/10

*Triset calves:*
Seated toe press - Standing calf raise - Seated straight leg toe press.
Standing calf raise - Seated straight leg toe press - Seated toe press.
Seated straight leg toe press - Seated toe press - Standing calf raise.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 19, 2004)

*Delts/ Bis

Seated mach press/ rope pulls:*
242/7 132/10
220/8 132/12

*Front BB raise/ Upright rows:*
70/10 92/9
70/9 92/8

*Dropset DB press:*
70/10
53/6
37/6

*CG Chins/ BB curl:*
26/9 81/7
26/7 81/6

*Cory curls/ Preacher curls:*
77/9 77/6
77/8 66/9

*Dropset alt DB curl:*
42/9
31/7
21/10

Quadset abs as above


----------



## Rissole (Jul 19, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> You are going to rock that Comp!! I'll have to listen to that song. I really like track 4 from saliva too.


Saliva is great!! Are you thinking that for routine music??



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Damn Rissole!   Your abs in the last avi are looking good!!


  Bit soft i reckon..... give me about 10 weeks


----------



## Rocco32 (Jul 19, 2004)

I was thinking Limpbizkit for routine music but I'm still open. Damn those are some INTENSE workouts! Good job buddy. I was feeling good about my Chest Shock day today until I saw this LOL!! No wonder you look so great


----------



## Rissole (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah that one was a killer!! It hurt for 4 days


----------



## Rissole (Jul 20, 2004)

*2nd shock week 
Chest/tris

Incline press/ DB flys:*
220/8 42/8
198/8 37/8

*Pec dec/ Dips:*
176/10 22/12
176/9 22/9

*DB press dropset:*
93/6
70/6
48/5

*CGBP/ V bar pd:*
176/6 143/10
154/8 132/10

*Ova Hed rope ext/ Bench dips:*
110/14 88/10
132/8 88/9

*Double cable kickback dropset:*
121/12
88/8
55/10

Triset calves as above 

Time to go play 007 with the boy


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 21, 2004)

Man Ris.. you are adorable in your new AVI!!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 21, 2004)

Ris ... I don't visit here enough ... what are dives * as in your leg workout?


----------



## Randy (Jul 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Man Ris.. you are adorable in your new AVI!!



Not as adorable as you....You sexy thing you


----------



## Rissole (Jul 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Man Ris.. you are adorable in your new AVI!!


 Thats my 6yr old son Saphy  He is the coolest 



			
				naturaltan said:
			
		

> Ris ... I don't visit here enough ... what are dives * as in your leg workout?


Hey NT, Good to see you bud 
These are dives VVV Body vertical to start then dive outand pull back up with your hammies


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2004)

*Back,

T-bar row/ Stiff arm pull downs:* 
220/10 187/9
220/8 165/13

*Fit ball DB Pull ova/ WG Pull ups:*
103/12 bw/8
103/10 bw/6

*Dropset CG Seated row:*
198/9
154/8
121/8

*Hyp ext/ Bent leg good mornings:*
44/12 92/10
44/10 92/8

*Dropset deadlifts:*
396/6
308/6
220/8

*Trap pull down/ Seated DB Shrug:*
220/14 92/25
220/12 92/20
220/12 92/20

*Dropset DB Shrug:*
374/10
286/11
198/12


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2004)

*Legs

Dives/ Lying leg curl:* 
 /9 154/8
 /7 132/7

*Lying leg curl/ Fitball pulls:*(Ryan hangs onto my feet while i pull the f/b in)
154/7 R/10
132/8 R/10

*Dropset SLDL:*
308/10
220/10
132/10

*Squat/ Leg ext:*all squats are now way atg!!
264/10 220/7
286/10 198/7
286/6 176/7

*Leg Ext/ 45* leg press:*
220/11 660/10
220/9 660/8

*BB lunges:*
92/10
81/10
70/10


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2004)

*Delts/ Bis

Seated mach press/ rope pulls:*
242/6 132/14
220/8 132/16

*Front BB raise/ Upright rows:*
70/10 92/7
70/10 92/7

*Dropset DB press:*
75/8
53/6
37/6

*CG Chins/ BB curl:*
31/10 81/8
31/8 81/7

*Cory curls/ Preacher curls:*
88/6 77/6
77/9 66/8

*Dropset alt DB curl:*
42/7
31/8
21/10


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 26, 2004)

you have some colorful workouts  

have a good day and watch those pigeons


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2004)

Ok so i should have a week off this week cause i have now gone through a full 12 week phase of P/RR/S II But i am going snow boarding in 2 weeks for a whole week so that will be my week off. I have 9 weeks to go till i compete.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> you have some colorful workouts
> 
> have a good day and watch those pigeons


Pigeons??   think your little acko you bumped your head babe 
Thanks for stoppin in


----------



## Rissole (Jul 26, 2004)

*Power week;
Chest / tris:

Bench:*
275/1
286/1 x3
275/1
275/2 

*Dips:* 
132/3
121/3
121/4

*Inc db press:* gym needs to get heavier db's   
92/8
92/7
92/5

*CG smith press:*
253/1 x2
242/1
247/1 x3 

*Dips:*
110/3
88/5
88/4

*V bar pd's:*
99/7 x2
99/5

*Seated calf raise:*
176/5
176/4
176/3

*Standing calf raise:*
473/6
473/5
473/4


----------



## Paynne (Jul 26, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> ...But i am going snow boarding in 2 weeks for a whole week so that will be my week off....


Snowboarding, oh my God. What is the temp there anyway?  I miss my snowboarding


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 26, 2004)

i am glad that there isnt snowboarding weather here.
we have it 10 monthes utta the year and finally we have sun now.

no bump on the head rissy. 
i wore my helmut like a good girl 

talk to you later toots


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Snowboarding, oh my God. What is the temp there anyway?  I miss my snowboarding


Between 5*C in the morn to 20*C in the arvo at the moment. I gotta drive about 7 hrs to hit snow  Snow is near Canberra, i live just north of Sydney  I'll get some pics for ya Paynne


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> i am glad that there isnt snowboarding weather here.
> we have it 10 monthes utta the year and finally we have sun now.
> 
> no bump on the head rissy.
> ...


I can wear a t shirt around here now but i gotta drive to the snow  Aussies have sun all the time ya know 
I gotta good helmut you can wear


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2004)

*Back:

WG pullups:*
99/1
88/1 x4
77/1

*Inc BB rows:*
253/4 x3

*Seated CG row:*
264/4
242/4
220/5

*Partial dead:*
572/1 x3
572/X
528/1 x2

*Smith shrug:*
407/6
407/5 x2

*Ski jump shrug:*on smith
319/10
319/8
319/12  dont know what happened there

*Fitball cable crunch:*
55/16
77/12 x2
77/10

*W8'd Hover:*
77/ 1min hold x2


----------



## Paynne (Jul 27, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Between 5*C in the morn to 20*C in the arvo at the moment. I gotta drive about 7 hrs to hit snow  Snow is near Canberra, i live just north of Sydney  I'll get some pics for ya Paynne


Awesome.  I need to live somewhere where you can waterski in the morning and go snowboarding in the afternoon. I'm such a freak


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2004)

you got a good helmut hey rissy  i bet you do 

you have a good day yesterday?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey Ris....
What are weighted hovers?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2004)

Damn, Pete! Your #'s are getting intense!
hmm....5 more months 'till snow board season....


----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2004)

Hey Sapphire,

Can you tell Diesel to move away, he's spoiling your Avatar pic  


And ..Rissole you animal...   What's up with all those high numbers?
You're going to hurt yourself 

Oh, and Burner....did you ever make that chili?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Awesome.  I need to live somewhere where you can waterski in the morning and go snowboarding in the afternoon. I'm such a freak


Water is still cold 17*C But if i wear a wettie.... 
You would definately like it here then Paynne


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> you got a good helmut hey rissy  i bet you do
> 
> you have a good day yesterday?


It was ok.... i had to drop my brother and his wife at the airport and then had no money for the toll  Good thing i realised b4 i got there.....
Work sux though, my other brother is becoming an even bigger prick.... yes that one...
Crap.... i just burnt my breakfast


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 27, 2004)

ah your brother just seems like an ass cause your so perfect. they cant all be like you ris


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Ris....
> What are weighted hovers?


Sapphy, do you do ab hovers?? Brace yourself between your elbows and your toes. I do these on the floor and put the w8 on my back


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Damn, Pete! Your #'s are getting intense!
> hmm....5 more months 'till snow board season....


Thanks B, Fellin pretty strong. It's the magic GP diet plan  Start cutting next week so we'll see how the numbers go then...
5 more months and i'll be sweatin evry day


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> And ..Rissole you animal...   What's up with all those high numbers?
> You're going to hurt yourself


I intend on hurting myself, i crush my body to make room for the new one


----------



## Randy (Jul 27, 2004)

Well your making me tired, just reading your program


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> ah your brother just seems like an ass cause your so perfect. they cant all be like you ris


I missed this post 

Hey you know just as well as me how hard it is being at the top all the time


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 28, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Sapphy, do you do ab hovers?? Brace yourself between your elbows and your toes. I do these on the floor and put the w8 on my back



OH  OK!!   Yeah, I do those I calls them planks... not weighted though!   I will have to try it!!  Thanks Sweets!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 28, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Hey Sapphire,
> 
> Can you tell Diesel to move away, he's spoiling your Avatar pic
> 
> ...


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> OH  OK!!   Yeah, I do those I calls them planks... not weighted though!   I will have to try it!!  Thanks Sweets!


Get ready for some pain then  Try to time it for 1 minute


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Get ready for some pain then  Try to time it for 1 minute



You do these weighted  i am up to a min and a half but not with a bloody weight on my back


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> You do these weighted  i am up to a min and a half but not with a bloody weight on my back


 Yeah baby   
77lb i can just make 1 min twice


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2004)

and who puts the weight on your back


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2004)

Ryan.... my training partner  I could prolly do it myself if i needed to.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2004)

well i will have to try those tonight...but only with a 25lb'er on the back.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 28, 2004)

the changes you've made over the years has been quite interesting.  You've made some great progress ... could this be the Australian Oak!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 28, 2004)

rumour has it that my folks are planning a trip to your part of the world next year.  I'm thinking if we can swing it, we may come out ... and if so, we should attempt a get-together if possible.


----------



## Randy (Jul 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Randy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 28, 2004)

New AVI Randy.. sans Diesel...


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2004)

Maybe the great Aussie woodie NT 

I am jst near Sydney so if you come near here we can hook up for sure


----------



## Randy (Jul 28, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> New AVI Randy.. sans Diesel...




MMMMMMMMMM yummie yummie  Grooooowwwwwweeeeeelllllll 
Very nice! Diesel is a very lucky man indeed.

Oh, and do you have these pictures in full size format? 
Feel free to send em my way.


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey Rissy i did the hovers with a 25lb plate on my back and it felt great  thanks.
I did one rep of 1min then 2 of 30sec. Friday i will try 3 sets of 1 min  then i am going to try 45lb on the back...more like the butt cause it hurts on the back...i may  but i gotta keep up with you on the ab workouts so when we meet i dont look like a wimp


----------



## Randy (Jul 28, 2004)

Forget the plate, can I do the hovers with Sapphire on my back while dressed as she is in her AVI.... Now that is what I'm talking about....


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Hey Rissy i did the hovers with a 25lb plate on my back and it felt great  thanks.
> I did one rep of 1min then 2 of 30sec. Friday i will try 3 sets of 1 min  then i am going to try 45lb on the back...more like the butt cause it hurts on the back...i may  but i gotta keep up with you on the ab workouts so when we meet i dont look like a wimp


Nice aren't they  The w8 is hard on the elbows though, suck it up and go for it  Yeah i kinda have the bottom of the plate on the middle of my ass, ask Sapphy if she thjinks my ass would support it 
I don't care what you look like when we meet, your gonna need a crow bar to break the hug 

Randy, i did 1 minute with my 2 kids on my back shes 9 and he's 6


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2004)

*Legs;

Lying leg curl:*
253/1 x6

*Dives with hands behind head:*
bw/3
bw/2
bw/1 i crossed my hands onto my chest when at failure to get extra reps

*SLDL:*
308/5 x3

*45* Leg Press:*
880/1
913/1
924/1 x2
924/ X did 3 super slow @ 660 to make up for it

*Squat:*
330/3
319/3 x2

*Leg ext:*
275/6
275/5
275/4

Only got to do 2 sets of standing calf raises cause of time
Did the stack with Ryan hanging off the bar that goes onto your shoulders


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 29, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Forget the plate, can I do the hovers with Sapphire on my back while dressed as she is in her AVI.... Now that is what I'm talking about....


Randy.. I weigh 121 pounds, are you sure your back can handle it?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 29, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Nice aren't they  The w8 is hard on the elbows though, suck it up and go for it  Yeah i kinda have the bottom of the plate on the middle of my ass, ask Sapphy if she thjinks my ass would support it
> I don't care what you look like when we meet, your gonna need a crow bar to break the hug
> 
> Randy, i did 1 minute with my 2 kids on my back shes 9 and he's 6




O yeah  J, Ris's tush can support the weight alright!!   
I am doing those TONIGHT!!!  Cant wait to try them!!!!!!!

Ris... seriously your numbers are amazing! 275 pound leg extensions!!   I take it you are doing power week!!  
BTW that drop set of single leg extensions made me cry, REALLY!! They hurt soooooo bad!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2004)

Yes on power week hun, i will be doing single leg ext for rep week i think when i get back from the snow 
Speaking of which.... i just bought a new pair of boaring boots tonight


----------



## Paynne (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh man your back looks amazing in that avi ris.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2004)

Why thanks Paynne  stick with deads Bro


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 29, 2004)

Sapphy you weigh only 121 lbs  how tall are you?


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 29, 2004)

Yup I know,    I am just under 5'6....


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 29, 2004)

oh girl you look taller than that. i am surprised.

RISSY! MY ABS HURT


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2004)

She does look taller than that....... 

Big hovers make for good pain, NIce tearing sensation when you do them and 2nd and 3rd day owies


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 29, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> i just bought a new pair of boaring boots tonight


they don't look that boaring..booring...

However, they do look a bit like my snow boarding boots....

Damn, I gotta go! Business meeting in an hour...gotta go put the suit on..blech...


----------



## Randy (Jul 29, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Randy, i did 1 minute with my 2 kids on my back shes 9 and he's 6



Rissole.... All I can say is "You Beast!"


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 29, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> oh girl you look taller than that. i am surprised.
> 
> RISSY! MY ABS HURT


Nope 5'6 is it... that pretty tall isn't it?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> they don't look that boaring..booring...
> 
> However, they do look a bit like my snow boarding boots....
> 
> Damn, I gotta go! Business meeting in an hour...gotta go put the suit on..blech...


Smart ass  They are Vans  Very comfortable
Eeeeck a suit.... 



			
				Randy said:
			
		

> Rissole.... All I can say is "You Beast!"


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2004)

*Delts/ Bi's:

Smith Press:*
209/1 x4
198/1 x2

*Upright rows:*
132/3
132/2
121/4

*Clean & press:*
154/5 x2
143/5

*Standing BB Curl:*
126/1 x3
122/1 x2
115/3

*Seated alt curl:*
59/3 x3

*Neilson Curls:*
37/4
37/2 droped w8 to get 5 reps each set

*Fitball cable crunch:*
77/20
77/12 
77/12 

*Leg raises:*
20
14
12

*W8'd Hovers:* 
77/ 1 minute
77/ 1 minute


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 30, 2004)

I cant get anything but a red X when I try to add your butt.     What am I doing wrong????


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Nope 5'6 is it... that pretty tall isn't it?



Ahh nah your a little petit chou chou  i am 5'9 

Rissy. i did them yesterday again and now i am really sore. i think that i am going to even do them camping this weekend. i am determined to get up to the weight that you do 
have a great weekend. i will have a couple...dozen red bulls for you


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah me too Ris!!  I am gonna do w8ed hovers til I can do what YOU do!!    

I am a petit what???        (sounds dirty)


----------



## Randy (Jul 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I cant get anything but a red X when I try to add your butt.     What am I doing wrong????



Who's butt are you trying to add 
If it's Rissoles butt no wonder why you're getting a red x


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I cant get anything but a red X when I try to add your butt.     What am I doing wrong????


Check in your journal


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Ahh nah your a little petit chou chou  i am 5'9
> 
> Rissy. i did them yesterday again and now i am really sore. i think that i am going to even do them camping this weekend. i am determined to get up to the weight that you do
> have a great weekend. i will have a couple...dozen red bulls for you


That means i will have to do more now  

Dont go RB&V for me.... I am on my diet now and only have 8 weeks to go


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Yeah me too Ris!!  I am gonna do w8ed hovers til I can do what YOU do!!
> 
> I am a petit what???        (sounds dirty)


Get ready for some seriuos pain then..... 
I think she called you cabbage....???


----------



## Rissole (Jul 30, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Who's butt are you trying to add
> If it's Rissoles butt no wonder why you're getting a red x


 Good one Randy.... as usual......


----------



## Randy (Jul 30, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Good one Randy.... as usual......




Thanks Riss


----------



## Paynne (Jul 31, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Ahh nah your a little petit chou chou


A little cabbage.  Am I right J'Bo? Must be the French Canadian influence


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 31, 2004)

Vans? That's what I use! I also run Switch bindings.
Damn, gotta make a road trip, definately!


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 31, 2004)

just my 2 cents worth here Ris....
You look fantastic, your hard work is really paying off my friend...true dedication,true inspiration,true loyality to the iron.
Staying focused on the eating is another thing, WOW, how do you do it!!!!!
i bow down before you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy (Jul 31, 2004)

Yeah Rissole....

Despite my teasing you in the past, my harrasing and jokes....  I have to take this time to give you a pat on the back too.  At first when I saw your photo, I didn't think that was even you.   You most definately have proven results from your hard work and dedication...    My hat definately goes off to you Rissole.  

Great Job and keep up the good work..


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 31, 2004)

Heya riss..damn that avi is awsome...you have a killer back.  Congrats on all your progress your doing great...and your one strong motha   lol.  Its almost scary. 

Dont you have a comp coming up....when is it?  

I have some free time on the weekends so its time to stop back into all my favorite journals heh.....


----------



## Rissole (Jul 31, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Vans? That's what I use! I also run Switch bindings.
> Damn, gotta make a road trip, definately!


Gonna get a new board next year, the Vans are Danny Kass Skulls 
I better come there, the snow sucks here. Except they are having the best season ever this year, Got 2 more dumps coming b4 i head down on Saturday  Maybe we could meet in New Zealand  Great snow there.
This is where i will be at http://www.thredbo.com.au/


----------



## Rissole (Jul 31, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> just my 2 cents worth here Ris....
> You look fantastic, your hard work is really paying off my friend...true dedication,true inspiration,true loyality to the iron.
> Staying focused on the eating is another thing, WOW, how do you do it!!!!!
> i bow down before you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





			
				Randy said:
			
		

> Yeah Rissole....
> 
> Despite my teasing you in the past, my harrasing and jokes....  I have to take this time to give you a pat on the back too.  At first when I saw your photo, I didn't think that was even you.   You most definately have proven results from your hard work and dedication...    My hat definately goes off to you Rissole.
> 
> Great Job and keep up the good work..





			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya riss..damn that avi is awsome...you have a killer back.  Congrats on all your progress your doing great...and your one strong motha   lol.  Its almost scary.
> 
> Dont you have a comp coming up....when is it?
> 
> I have some free time on the weekends so its time to stop back into all my favorite journals heh.....



I must say how much these 3 posts have blessed me, Thanks alot boys.
Tank never bow down to me, you and me are on the same team just trying to deal with the hand that has been delt us, fortunatly for me i have a good job that times my working out perfectly and a wife who is increadibly patient.
I do love the iron and the magic feel you get when the leg press machine comes crashing down on you  (last Thursday)  
But, i would know nothing, and have changed nothing, if it wasn't for guys like you 

Randy, we are just playin around and i like that, keep it up. When i am down and i get on here and see some of your smart ass posts its good for me   Thanks mate 

DB,Thanks again i don't know if i'm that strong but i try friken hard  I just seem to be gifted with a few strong lifts 
Yes my comp is the 26th Sept that is exactly 8 weeks today and i am shittin myself  I am now on the full tilt cutt phase and will be into cardio on Monday   
Lets see what i really look like hey


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 1, 2004)

well, i'm bowing down before you to get a better look at J'Bo and Saphie!!!lol


----------



## Paynne (Aug 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Gonna get a new board next year, the Vans are Danny Kass Skulls
> I better come there, the snow sucks here. Except they are having the best season ever this year, Got 2 more dumps coming b4 i head down on Saturday  Maybe we could meet in New Zealand  Great snow there.
> This is where i will be at http://www.thredbo.com.au/


A buddy of mine uses Vans, the ones you don't have to tie, you just dial them or something.  I don't know which model it is.  I've got a full burton package that I got on sale and is good enough for me since I've only been out 2 seasons so far.  Burner is at the place to be, Colorado!  We went to vermont last year and it was killer, a couple feet dropped during the week we were there.


----------



## Randy (Aug 1, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> well, i'm bowing down before you to get a better look at J'Bo and Saphie!!!lol



Tank... I bowed down first to catch the view of my lovely Sappy...
And I charge for this air space.... but since you are the Tank.. I will let you view too 

And damn.... Rissy.. your show is on my birthday 
You going to bring me back some cake and one of those pretty show girls?
...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 1, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> A buddy of mine uses Vans, the ones you don't have to tie, you just dial them or something.  I don't know which model it is.  I've got a full burton package that I got on sale and is good enough for me since I've only been out 2 seasons so far.  Burner is at the place to be, Colorado!  We went to vermont last year and it was killer, a couple feet dropped during the week we were there.



I want those Vans as well! Especially when it is coild out, the last thing I want to do is lace my boots up with numb fingers..


Hel yeah! Come on out to the Rockies and hit the real mountains! If this wet weather keeps it up thru the winter..it will be steep-n-DEEP!
Take some good pics, Ris!
Kinda funny, I am reading about how the great the snow is whree yo are going..and I am about to turn on the AC here...


----------



## Rissole (Aug 1, 2004)

Colorado it is then  What is prime season time for you B?? Is there snow in October??
I was planning on coming over then but if its a different time then i may just have to come early.  
Randy, i'll try and get a pic of me and the young lasses that are competing from my gym, very nice indeeed. We're eatin crispy creme's after the comp if that counts.....


----------



## Rissole (Aug 1, 2004)

Oh, i am home today feelin pretty crook, got the trots sometin fierce  Headache and a cough. Bloody hole in my tooth is given me curry too


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2004)

Was'sup, brotha!
Naw, snow gets good after December. Jan - March is snow season here.
If the weather is as wet this winter as it has been this summer, it is going ot be a 
G R E A T season!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 2, 2004)

Hmmm  To soon to come this year me thinks.....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2004)

Well, guess I better make some fuqqin $$ and get over there for some scuba!
Kinda funny, I was in the gym both yesterday AND this evening...(getting serious agian! watch out!)

On two separate occasions, I I saw two guys doing something fairly impressive. Bothguys were not really that big. One was even 5'5" at best. Bot were squatting 405 - 435 for reps..without a belt! Now, they were only doing what I claim to be partials, but damn! That much weight w/out a belt???? I've only done an occasional set @ 405 WITH a belt (of partials) and my back still gets sore form that much weight.
BTW: I bet it will not be fun walking tomorrow from this night's leg workout...


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hey what's going on in here? More workouts, less jabbering  J/K I'm off to orientation now


----------



## Rissole (Aug 2, 2004)

Yes you better 

4 plates a side??? Yes impressive, stuff partial though... atg is the way to go.
I missed gym today from bein crook, and i wanna ditch my training partner, he's pissin me off.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2004)

Well, I don't go ata (ass to ankles is what I call it..)

But I get tops of my legs parallel to ground.

At least u have a training partner. Of course, I argue with training ways, reps, styles, etc with mine when I do have hime to work out with. Of course I am always right too...
(from learning here, of course!)


----------



## Rissole (Aug 2, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey what's going on in here? More workouts, less jabbering  J/K I'm off to orientation now


Hey it's just after the weekend .... sick day today 
I'll be posting tomorrow


----------



## Rissole (Aug 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Well, I don't go ata (ass to ankles is what I call it..)
> 
> But I get tops of my legs parallel to ground.
> 
> ...


Yes, never look a gift horse in da mouth hey.....
We are always right with the way we train


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Oh, i am home today feelin pretty crook, got the trots sometin fierce  Headache and a cough. Bloody hole in my tooth is given me curry too


Hey Rissy.. I was sick this weekend too, had the trots and all achey and feverish.   Slept 16 hours straight!!! I am still sick


----------



## Paynne (Aug 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Oh, i am home today feelin pretty crook, got the trots sometin fierce  Headache and a cough. Bloody hole in my tooth is given me curry too


Anyone have an Ozzie to American dictionary handy?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2004)

You think that's hard..you outta hear him!
I still think he's peeved that I said he sounded like the 'Crocodile Hunter!"

Everbody's stomach has been turned this weekend? That sux! I think I was just 'blessed' to get my mother's weak stomach, which is really bad, as I love hot, spicey food!
Hope y'all are feeling better!


----------



## Randy (Aug 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Colorado it is then  What is prime season time for you B?? Is there snow in October??
> I was planning on coming over then but if its a different time then i may just have to come early.
> Randy, i'll try and get a pic of me and the young lasses that are competing from my gym, very nice indeeed. We're eatin crispy creme's after the comp if that counts.....



Sure! would love a picture...   Thanks Rissole.   And don't mention that word Cr*&#(  Crem#$*....  I don't need any of those right now


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2004)

you may not NEED them..but u sir, WANT Them!

Just make sure J'bo isn't anywhere near when you dive into the box!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 5, 2004)

That might be a good way to get her over here


----------



## Rissole (Aug 5, 2004)

Ok i'll put up somw W/o's...

*Chest/ tris

Bench:* 
264/2
286/4
286/3
286/4 tose last 3 sets were all spotted by someone that was a bit heavy handed, Still felt good though.

*Inc DB press:*
104/3
97/3
91/4

*W8'd Dip:*
110+me/ 3
91+me/ 4
91=me/ 5 i tryed harder lol

*Cg smith:*
209/2
209/1 x2
209/2 Took a rest
*
V bar pd's:*
110/4
110/3
110/4

*Bench dips:*
99/8
209/6 I had a plate and a db on my lap and the db kept trying to roll off...
209/9 I got someone to hold the db


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 5, 2004)

riss, whats your current body wt at???btw, nice avi, your back looks awesome man!!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 5, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> riss, whats your current body wt at???btw, nice avi, your back looks awesome man!!!


187lb last time i wieghed which was last week...
and thanks  Love the deads


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 5, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> 187lb last time i wieghed which was last week...
> and thanks  Love the deads


----------



## Rissole (Aug 5, 2004)

*Back:

Wide grip Pullups:* 
88/2 x2
88/1 x3

*Hammer strength pulldown (close grip):*
317/6
330/5
330/5

*CG seated row:*
220/5 x2
198/6

*Part Deads:*
506/2
572/1 x3

*Back ext mach:*
176/12 x2

*BB Shrug:*
330/10 x3

*DB shrug:*
110/12
110/14 X2


----------



## Rissole (Aug 5, 2004)

*Legs*: Went pretty e z on legs cause of snow boarding next week 

*Seated leg curls:*
176/5
176/3
176/3 was the stack  no good for single reps until i plate load....

*Dives:*
bw/5
bw/4 x2

*45* leg press:* This is the mach that feels wickedly heavy!! I think the sled is 120lb itself!!
616/6
748/1 x2
660/4 x2

*Squat:*
330/5
330/4
330/3

*Leg ext:* was stack again.... I like this mach cause you can curl your legs right under 
198/10
198/8
198/7


----------



## Rissole (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi guys just let you know whats happenin,
Still gots the runs.....   Went to doc other day, results tomorrow arvo. I have been training at my old gym (MissOz's gym) blew my TP off, ever felt like you were just being used for a spot and a good workout, so much for a mate, i ain't heard boo from him since Friday and its now Thursday (asshole).
I am heading for the snow Saturday and i'll be gone for the week so wish me luck that i don't break anything and i can compete 
Other than that i am well, lifts were down a bit this week, just from not being well me thinks.....
Anyway, don't know if i'll be on tomorrow night or not, i am driving a Ford transit van down to the snow so i have to drive around to the other families houses that are goin with us to pick up thier extra crap that they can't fit in their cars.....
So if i don't get on  Love ya's all


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 5, 2004)

Have a great time toots  and please be careful 
Chat with you when you get back


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 5, 2004)

Have an awesome time buddy! And your looking great!!! How tall are you again?


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 5, 2004)

Have fun fellow Pooper!!!      Be careful and dont hurt that hot bod of yours!!!  Hopefully we will both be well by the time you get home!!


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 5, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> 187lb last time i wieghed which was last week...
> and thanks  Love the deads



if I can get a back like yours, I'll reincorporated deads into my mishmash program.


----------



## Paynne (Aug 5, 2004)

Good luck, have fun man.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 5, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Still gots the runs.....






			
				J'Bo said:
			
		

> Have a great time toots



Pardon the pun, eh J'bo?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 6, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Have an awesome time buddy! And your looking great!!! How tall are you again?


Thanks as always my friend
5'8" (short ass)


----------



## Rissole (Aug 6, 2004)

Thanks all for the well wishes, i'll try and find a puter there but i doubt i will 

*Delt/ Bi:

Smith press:*
220/x
207/1
198/1 x4

*Upright row:*
132/6
132/4
132/3

*Cheat lat raise:*
49/4
44/5
44/4

*St BB curl:*
128/1
119/1 x2
115/1 x2
115/4 very small cheat to get last 3 up

*Seated alt curls:*
53/6
53/5
53/4

*CG Chins:* just to finish off 
bw/14
bw/10

Later dudes  Love ya's all


----------



## fantasma62 (Aug 6, 2004)

Hey Riss,

 
Good luck and drive safely.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 6, 2004)

Later, brotha!
remember: Lots of pics!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 9, 2004)

Hey there Trotty!     

I am better how about you??  You like my sig???


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey there Trotty!
> 
> I am better how about you??  You like my sig???


:Look at the butt on that. Yeah, he must work out!"

'Morning, Sapphi!

You, of course...look..inspirationsal..and who is the other? Nice lats...


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 9, 2004)

The other is RIS!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey there Trotty!
> 
> I am better how about you??  You like my sig???


 Ha i love it   Yes i was better the day before i left thanks babe 

I'm back  nothin broke cept my head a little  Will explain later.
Picked up some brochures at the snow for travel to Banff and Colorado 
Sorry Mikey no pics, i ended up boarding by myself as usual 
I'll put up what we took though.



> Welcome back Rissole, there have been 7498 new posts and 549 new threads since your last visit.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 14, 2004)

u can't go wrong for shredding the Rockies!
Glad ha had a great time!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey Riss, glad you had fun!!!!!!cus fun matters!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 14, 2004)

Banff is a great place to visit  

So we want the details of the trip toots


----------



## Paynne (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey, how was the snow?  It's been raining here almost all summer and it's awful hard to be thinking of snow


----------



## Rissole (Aug 16, 2004)

No time to post all, just putting up pics for GP to look at 
Not happy where i'm at for 6 weeks out but i'm gunna work my ass of now!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 16, 2004)

GP, if you want me to put some flex into some shots let me know


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey Pete!
Looking pretty good! Keep pushin'! Your lats are off the hook!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 16, 2004)

They are a bit uneven.... the atachment point at the bottom  oh well 
Love my chins


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2004)

I think you are getting picky...

I'm hoping in a couple weeks I can start adding ewight to my chins again


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 16, 2004)

I agree with Mike, your being picky Ris! You look great already (need a tan ) and you've still got 6 weeks to go!!! I didn't look that good right before my comp! Your doing awesome my friend!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2004)

Hey rock!
Damn, brotha! Your #'s are getting pretty impressive! Keep it up!


----------



## Randy (Aug 16, 2004)

Rissole...where did you get those fashionable shorts?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 16, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I agree with Mike, your being picky Ris! You look great already (need a tan ) and you've still got 6 weeks to go!!! I didn't look that good right before my comp! Your doing awesome my friend!!!!


Picky is my nature Rock, i am a perfectionist....  
There is ripped...... then there is RIPPED!! 



			
				Randy said:
			
		

> Rissole...where did you get those fashionable shorts?


I new it....   (my training shorts tucked up......)


----------



## Randy (Aug 16, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Picky is my nature Rock, i am a perfectionist....
> There is ripped...... then there is RIPPED!!


Now this is the true definition of "RIPPED!!"


----------



## Rissole (Aug 16, 2004)

Randy i think you have the same prob with Saph's butt that i do with J'Bo's


----------



## Randy (Aug 16, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Randy i think you have the same prob with Saph's butt that i do with J'Bo's


 What problem is that?  I see no problem


----------



## Rissole (Aug 17, 2004)

Back into a RepRange week after my week off 

*Meal 1 * 
12 eggs (10 whites, 2 whole)
1 cup oatmeal
1 tblsp olive oil (i ran out of flax)

*Meal 2 * 
55 grms whey
4 oz sweet potato

*Meal 3 * 
1 lrg tin tuna 
2 oz sweet potato

*Meal 4*Pre w/o
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB

*Chest/ Tris:

Incline Bench:*
198/10
198/5 
185/6

*Cable X:*
66/16
66/16
66/12

*off the bench DB Press:*
55/16
51/13 
40/19

*RG Push Downs:*
77/11
77/10
77/89

*Single arm ova hed DB ext:*
26/8 
22/11

*Bench dips:*
33/20
33/18

*Calves:*
4 sets donkey calf raise
2 sets seated
2 sets standing smith mach

*Meal 5 * post w/o
55 grms whey
1/2 cup white rice (still trying to work out what grits are GP??)
What are the grits of??

*Meal 6* 
8 oz chicken breast
1 tblsp olive oil


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 17, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Now this is the true definition of "RIPPED!!"




Hey Randy!!  WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN???  You haven't PMed me or posted in my journal in MONTHS!!    

How are u?  I miss you...   

and thanks for the ripped tush comment, although it is FAR from ripped!      But I am working on it....


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 17, 2004)

Ris you are silly!!  You look awesome!!   Great abs and quads!!   
but as usual I agree with Randy... those shorts...  gotta go!!    


Oh yeah... I have been doing those weighted hovers with 25 pounds on my back for 30 seconds 3 sets, OUCH!!!   I swear I think I see definition from them already!!      LOVE THEM!!!  Thanks Hun!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 17, 2004)

Tuesday  What a great day!! 

*Meal 1 * 
12 eggs (10 whites, 2 whole)
1 cup oatmeal
1 tblsp olive oil

*Meal 2 * 
55 grms whey
4 oz sweet potato

*Meal 3 * 
8 oz chicken breast
2 oz sweet potato

*Meal 4*Pre w/o
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB

*Back/traps:

Wide Grip Chins:*
44/8
44/6
22/10

*Close grip Plate pulls:*
242/10
242/9

*Single arm cable rows:*
88/12
66/15

*BB bent ova row:*
154/13
132/15
132/12 (underhand grip)

*Hyper ext on fitball:*
33/12
33/12
33/11

*Deads:*
308/15
308/15
308/15 just

*Back ext machine:*
176/20
176/20

*Smith shrugs:*
231/20
231/16
231/14
231/12

*Abs:*
3 sets fitball crunch
3 sets leg lifts on curve bench
2 sets hovers feet on bench, elbows on fitball
1min20/ 1 min

*Meal 5 * post w/o
55 grms whey
1/2 cup white rice

*Meal 6* 
8 oz chicken breast
1 tblsp flax  (got it)


----------



## Rissole (Aug 17, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Ris you are silly!!  You look awesome!!   Great abs and quads!!
> but as usual I agree with Randy... those shorts...  gotta go!!
> 
> 
> Oh yeah... I have been doing those weighted hovers with 25 pounds on my back for 30 seconds 3 sets, OUCH!!!   I swear I think I see definition from them already!!      LOVE THEM!!!  Thanks Hun!!


Thanks hun, yes those shorts will go..... in afew weeks 
Glad to be of service with the abs keep working hard on them  Great work too on the w8 dont always do w8 though vary it up.... rembember "P/RR/S!!"
There is also another exercise i can recomend


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 17, 2004)

oh dont worry sapphy, ris and i talked about those shorts already 
your looking great hun, this is the time that your mind starts to play with you.
this is why we are here to support you and give you lots cyber hugs and encouragement.
do you have a issue with my booty    
have a great day like yesterday love


----------



## Randy (Aug 17, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Randy!! WHERE HAVE YOU BEEN??? You haven't PMed me or posted in my journal in MONTHS!!
> 
> How are u? I miss you...
> 
> and thanks for the ripped tush comment, although it is FAR from ripped!  But I am working on it....


Hi Sapp....

Sorry I haven't been around as much as I'd like to.  
Since the tech jobs are still few and far between, I've been doing some drywall/painting work temporarily that has been keeping me busy.  I know that is no excuse though from not sending you pm's (I will have have to fix that problem)  .

Now as far a that tush, you can just leave it alone... It looks just fine the way it is   .


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Ris, diet is looking severe! GP's doing? Workouts are looking good, especially those hovers!


----------



## Randy (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey Ris,

What are you mixing your whey with? Just curious..
And you mentioned you're taking Olive Oil instead of flax 
Does that give you the same benefits 
I heard of fish oil and flax, but not Olive Oil    Who knows though.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 17, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> oh dont worry sapphy, ris and i talked about those shorts already
> your looking great hun, this is the time that your mind starts to play with you.
> this is why we are here to support you and give you lots cyber hugs and encouragement.
> do you have a issue with my booty
> have a great day like yesterday love


Thanks babe you are the best 
I was actually thinking of pulling out last week (just chicken shit i guess) but a few things happenend on Fir Sat Sun that made me think fug it i'm gonna do this no matter what 
An issue with your booty.... yes.... not enough pics  and i wanna be your bike seat


----------



## Rissole (Aug 17, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey Ris, diet is looking severe! GP's doing? Workouts are looking good, especially those hovers!


 hovers.... the key my friend..... the key 
Yes GP is doing diet, i have found these little sugar free lollies with nothin but chemicals in them, if i get a craving i just pop one of those, next to no cals


----------



## Rissole (Aug 17, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Hey Ris,
> What are you mixing your whey with? Just curious..
> And you mentioned you're taking Olive Oil instead of flax
> Does that give you the same benefits
> I heard of fish oil and flax, but not Olive Oil    Who knows though.


I mix my whey with water bud, better control of my carbs and cals 
I think the oil is mainly to slow my metab. down a bit so yes it's fat and will give some of the same benefit just not as good for me as flax


----------



## Randy (Aug 17, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I mix my whey with water bud, better control of my carbs and cals
> I think the oil is mainly to slow my metab. down a bit so yes it's fat and will give some of the same benefit just not as good for me as flax


Sounds Good Ris...  but how do you stomach the whey with water 
Every brand I have tried tasted like hell when I mixed it with water.  I drink mine with milk.   This Way, I can cut the whey scoop dose in half by taking only 1 scoop @ 22 grams and then mix with 2 cups of milk (10 grams of protein in each cup)..   This gives me a total of 42 grams in one glass.   I know the milk can be fattening, but sure tastes better .


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 18, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> hovers.... the key my friend..... the key



I LOVE them!!  I am seeing definition !!!!!!!  REAL MUSCLE!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 18, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I mix my whey with water bud, better control of my carbs and cals
> I think the oil is mainly to slow my metab. down a bit so yes it's fat and will give some of the same benefit just not as good for me as flax


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 18, 2004)

grits
http://www.quakergrits.com/QG_Grits/grits.htm


----------



## Rissole (Aug 20, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Sounds Good Ris...  but how do you stomach the whey with water
> Every brand I have tried tasted like hell when I mixed it with water.  I drink mine with milk.   This Way, I can cut the whey scoop dose in half by taking only 1 scoop @ 22 grams and then mix with 2 cups of milk (10 grams of protein in each cup)..   This gives me a total of 42 grams in one glass.   I know the milk can be fattening, but sure tastes better .


Water only while i'm on the cut Randy  Yeah i dont like the taste that much but it's a price i'm willing to pay 



			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> I LOVE them!!  I am seeing definition !!!!!!!  REAL MUSCLE!!!


This is my resoning why they work...
Normal crunches work your rectus abdominus (the shapley part (8 pack)) which give you that look but the hovers work the Transverse abdominus which is a layer of muscle that lays under the rectus, so as that grows it pushes the rectus abdominus out and makes them show better  Sounds good enough hey 



			
				Tank316 said:
			
		

>






			
				Tank316 said:
			
		

> grits
> http://www.quakergrits.com/QG_Grits/grits.htm


Thanks buddy


----------



## Rissole (Aug 20, 2004)

Wednesday: Sorry Jen but i had a crap day... it rained and i had to work on my dads car port b4 he got back for holidays.... i got satched...
*
Meal 1 * 
12 eggs (10 whites, 2 whole)
1.5 cup oatmeal
1 tbsp flax

*Meal 2* 
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 3* 
8 oz chicken breast
Salad
1.5 tbsp olive oil

*Meal 4*
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 5* 
8 oz chicken breast
Veggie's
1.5 tbsp olive oil

*Meal 6* 
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 20, 2004)

Sorry you had a bad day Ris!  I was sorta down yesterday as well, I accidently hurt my puppy, she had her head out the window in the car and I didn't see it and I closed the window on her head.  I heard a terrible screaming and realized what I did.    I felt sick... she was fine 2 seconds later after I opened the window, but I was so upset all night about it!!


----------



## J'Bo (Aug 20, 2004)

grr to the bad day 
but  to the hovers 
they make me  
but also make me feel great 
i am up to 3 sets of 1 min with 25lbs on the butt 

bike seat hey  
i am heading to the mountains with my love in a couple weekends and i cant wait


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 20, 2004)

I am up to 3 sets 40 seconds with 22 lb weight on butt!


----------



## Randy (Aug 20, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Water only while i'm on the cut Randy  Yeah i dont like the taste that much but it's a price i'm willing to pay


Yeah that makes sense when you're into the competition scene.
Keep up the great work Rissole...you're really sticking to your program well.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Sorry you had a bad day Ris!  I was sorta down yesterday as well, I accidently hurt my puppy, she had her head out the window in the car and I didn't see it and I closed the window on her head.  I heard a terrible screaming and realized what I did.    I felt sick... she was fine 2 seconds later after I opened the window, but I was so upset all night about it!!


 Ohh that woulda been so bad Saphy  I hate when things like that happen. I watched as a large piece of mesh fell on Caleb once, i felt worse cause i didn't do anything about it. I kinda knew as it was happening that it wouldn't of made much difference but i felt bad about not reacting and he got a badly scraped arm.
The pictures keep running through your mind dont they......


----------



## Rissole (Aug 21, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> grr to the bad day
> but  to the hovers
> they make me
> but also make me feel great
> ...


Go you girls!! Good core strength  makes for good 

I am gonna post a thread in the open chat about my weekend 
Hmmmm mounting in the mountains


----------



## Randy (Aug 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I was sorta down yesterday as well, I accidently hurt my puppy, she had her head out the window in the car and I didn't see it and I closed the window on her head. I heard a terrible screaming and realized what I did.  I felt sick... she was fine 2 seconds later after I opened the window, but I was so upset all night about it!!


 
It's ok Sapphire....My head is ok now 

All I said was that I loved your  and you slammed my head in the window


----------



## Rissole (Aug 23, 2004)

Thursday,

*Meal 1 * 
12 eggs (10 whites, 2 whole)
1 cup oatmeal
1 tbsp flax

*Meal 2* 
55 grms whey
4 oz sweet potato

*Meal 3* 
8 oz chicken breast
2 oz sweet potato

*Meal 4* pre w/o
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB

*Legs:

Seated leg curls:*
154/10
154/9
154/10

*SLDL:*
264/15
264/12

*Single leg press:*
88/10
176/8
176/8

*Squat:*
264/12
264/10
264/10

*Leg ext:*
110/20
110/14
88/16
77/16

*Calves....*

*Meal 5* post w/o 
55 grms whey
1/2 white rice

*Meal 6* 
8 oz chicken breast
1 tbsp flax


----------



## Rissole (Aug 23, 2004)

Friday,

*Meal 1* 
12 eggs (10 whites, 2 whole)
1 cup oatmeal
1 tbsp flax

*Meal 2* 
55 grms whey
4 oz sweet potato

*Meal 3* 
8 oz chicken breast
2 oz sweet potato

*Meal 4* pre w/o
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB

*Delts/ bis;

DB Press:*
77/12
84/6
77/6
70/6

*Bent ova cable rear delts:*
55/11
44/15
44/11

*DB lat raise:*
22/12
22/12
18/12 15

*BB curls:*
88/10
88/7
88/6
77/10

*Seated db curl:*
35/12
35/10

*Single arm cable curl:*
55/20

*Abs:*
Hanging leg lifts x 3 sets
Fitball crunch x 3 sets
Hover, opposing bosu ball )( feet on fitball 2 x 75sec holds

*Meal 5* 
55 grms whey
1/2 white rice

*Meal 6* 
8 oz chicken breast
1 tbsp flax


----------



## Rissole (Aug 23, 2004)

_*5 weeks to go!!! *_  
Week 5 pics in my gallery


----------



## Rissole (Aug 23, 2004)

Monday: Diet was same as last week hadn't got new plan yet (my fault)

*Meal 1* 
12 eggs (10 whites, 2 whole)
1 cup oatmeal
1 tbsp flax

*Meal 2 * 
55 grms whey
4 oz sweet potato

*Meal 3* 
Lrg tin tuna
2 oz sweet potato

*Meal 4* pre w/o
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB


*Shock week
Chest/ Tris:

Db press/ Flys:*
110/6 *44/8*
97/6 *35/10*

*Cable X/ Incline Bench:*
77/10 *154/8*
77/10 *132/8*

*Dips dropset:*
84/6 44/6 bw/6

*CGPB/ Ova hed H bar ext:*
165/9 *55/10*
165/6 *55/10*

*Rev Grp push down/ Bench dip:*
77/10 *bw/10*
77/12 *44/12*

*V Bar pd's dropset:*
99/8 77/6 55/10

*Calves:*
Triset: Donkeys, seated and wierd push things i do..... 3 sets
Dropset: Donkeys

*Meal 5* 
55 grms whey
1/2 cup white rice

*Meal 6* 
8 oz chicken breast
1 tbsp flax


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 23, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> It's ok Sapphire....My head is ok now
> 
> All I said was that I loved your  and you slammed my head in the window



         
It was an ACCIDENT!!  I did not slam you head in the window on purpose!!


----------



## Sapphire (Aug 23, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Ohh that woulda been so bad Saphy  I hate when things like that happen. I watched as a large piece of mesh fell on Caleb once, i felt worse cause i didn't do anything about it. I kinda knew as it was happening that it wouldn't of made much difference but i felt bad about not reacting and he got a badly scraped arm.
> The pictures keep running through your mind dont they......




Yeah... actually it's sound of her screaming that I hear in my head.     , but she is fine (thank God) and I gave her a big hunk of steak for dinner as an apology!    and she snuggled in my arms all night too.


----------



## Randy (Aug 23, 2004)

<Perkin ears up> Did someone say "Steak!" 

But lets see ... Would I rather have steak or Snuggle in Cyndi's Arms all night?
I got it > How about both


----------



## PreMier (Aug 23, 2004)

Just wanted to say I read this, but dont comment much.  You look really good in the recent pics Riss.  Best of luck to you in the comp


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 23, 2004)

hang in there Riss!!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 26, 2004)

Just letting ya'll know i am still alive, thanks heaps PreM and Tank 
I have started tanning in a solarium, today will be my 3rd visit. Ordering my posing trunks on Monday.... filled out my entry form. 
Damn... i'm really gonna do this


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 26, 2004)

Not only are you going to do this, but your gonna kick ass!!! What color are the trunks?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 27, 2004)

black  shiney black


----------



## PreMier (Aug 27, 2004)

With sparkles?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 27, 2004)

Yes PreM with sparkles


----------



## Rissole (Aug 27, 2004)

Damnit  I was gonna catch up posting and i've left my folder at the gym...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 29, 2004)

Hey Pete!
How the hell are ya!
Damn, I am never here anymore..and that SUX!
You're gonna kick ass, brotha!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks buddy, yeah miss you round here lots!! There seems to be only a select few that post in my journal (don't know why, prolly cause i don't post in too many others).
So you are a welcome sight 
Getting leaner by the day, i don't think there is a day that goes past without seeing some sort of change in my body


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 29, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Getting leaner by the day, i don't think there is a day that goes past without seeing some sort of change in my body


Thats great !


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 29, 2004)

Gopro is training you correct?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 29, 2004)

Thanks Gary 

Rock, I am training me, Gopro is doing my diet


----------



## Randy (Aug 29, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> There seems to be only a select few that post in my journal (don't know why


Did you scare em all away Risslole?   
With all those muscles your building, your scaring people


----------



## Rissole (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah right Randy   What muscle....?

 _*4 WEEKS 2 GO!!*_  

 I stil have *ALOT* of posing work to do


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 30, 2004)

That is one awesome lat spread!!! Be careful or you'll fly away! LOL


----------



## Rissole (Aug 30, 2004)

That was quick Dave  funny too


----------



## gwcaton (Aug 30, 2004)

WoW ! Looking good and 4 weeks to go !   You will be incredible !


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 30, 2004)

Huge Lats Rissole!!!

Good luck in the comp


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 30, 2004)

Wow bro your lookin awsome!  Killer lats!  Can't wait to see ya in 4 weeks.  

How many poses do you do come comp time?  Or is it what ever you feel like doing?


----------



## Randy (Aug 30, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah right Randy  What muscle....?
> 
> _*4 WEEKS 2 GO!!*_
> 
> I stil have *ALOT* of posing work to do


Your doing a great job Rissole and have come a long way. 
I commend you on how lean you are looking.. Your abs are really coming along too and your lats look great as others have commented. 

Keep up the good work buddy..
We're all pulling for you in your upcoming competition.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 30, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yeah right Randy   What muscle....?
> 
> _*4 WEEKS 2 GO!!*_
> 
> I stil have *ALOT* of posing work to do



Hey!
Dam, brotha! You are getting it done! 
I've actualy been ok in the gym..even doing cardio...did the elliptical the other day, swam a while after that..and went hiking yesterday...I'm still having a hard time gettimng my mind / muscle  link back. (make sense?) It feels lately that I am just going thru the motions...I guess it beats not going...but still....

On a lighter note...besides looking great in the poses...does anybody else see that his poses in a row look like a dance step 'how to'?


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 30, 2004)

holy cow riss, your pics look great, 4 wks out, you'll do it!!!! i know you can do it!!!


----------



## Randy (Aug 30, 2004)

Damn Burner....The cardio man..  Heck I need to follow in your footsteps there..  
Maybe Rissole can turn his dancing poses into a cardio exercise  
<Just kidding Rissole>  

Oh Burner... I got a new Avatar for ya.. It's maximum size and conforms to the new size limit..   Either take it or leave it..  Just thought you might like it.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 30, 2004)

Damn Riss...  Nice quads.


----------



## Rissole (Aug 31, 2004)

Thanks for the great coments guys, i really appreciate them. You don't know how much!!



			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> How many poses do you do come comp time?  Or is it what ever you feel like doing?


DB:
The poses in the last pics, are standard symetry round poses, front, side, back, side. 
The next round are manditory poses, Front lat, Front double bicep, L side chest, L side tri, Back lat (spike one leg), Back double bicep (Spike one leg), R side tricep, R side chest, Abs and thigh, Most musclar.
Then ya gotta do a routine, 90secs max and mine has about 20-24 poses (haven't counted them yet) I was gonna make up a giff file of my routine  

PreM, thats the first time someones ever made a coment about my quads... Thankyou


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 31, 2004)

Wow I never knew you had to do so much in a comp, thats awsome.  Now I know why people always say they are always practicing their poses.  I give you guys alot of credit boy, I just can't wait until Im in your shoes


----------



## gopro (Aug 31, 2004)

Go Rissy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Make Your Coach Proud!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(actually, No Matter Where You Place, You Already Have    )


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 31, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Go Rissy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Make Your Coach Proud!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> (actually, No Matter Where You Place, You Already Have    )


     
and your ''p//rr/sh'' team mates!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! feel the same!!!!


----------



## Randy (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

Awwww crap you guys *sniff* now ya gettin me all emtional.... 
These other blokes are gonna feel the crushing power of a p/rr/s freak 
25 days to go  I hate morning cardio


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

I was gonna catch up on posting last weeks shock routines but..... stuff it!! lol

Early am, 40 mins cardio 

*Heavy week:
Chest tris:
Bench*:
286/2 
308/1  New pb  I thought you were sposed to get weaker when you we're cutting...
286/1
273/1 x3
220/4

*Dips:*
110/5
110/4
110/4

*Inc DB press:*
97/3 
84/7
84/5

*Close grip Smith:*
231/1 x6

*H bar skulls:*
99/5
99/4 5
99/4

*V bar pd's:*
110/7
110/6
110/5

4 sets heavy donkey calve raise

1/2 hr posing *shhvetty*.....


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

Early am cardio 40 mins

20 mins pre w/o posing
*Back:

Wide grip pullups:*
77/3
77/2
77/2
77/1

*Close grip seated rows:*
275/3
242/5
242/3

*Bent ova BB rows:*
220/7
242/6
242/6

*Partial deadlift:*
572/1
594/1  another pb
594/1
594/X
572/X 
550/1
484/4

*Hyper ext:*
44/8 x3

W8'd fitball crunch x 3 sets
Leg lift (roman chair) x 3 sets
2 x Aimee and Caleb on back hovers 

20 mins on treadmill


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Awesome job with the PB's! Why don't you throw some of that weight over my way!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *Heavy week:*
> *Chest tris:*
> *Bench*:
> 286/2
> 308/1  New pb  I thought you were sposed to get weaker when you we're cutting...


Great job !  You must be doing something wrong


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Awesome job with the PB's! Why don't you throw some of that weight over my way!!


*NO!!* I am a greedy bastard 



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Great job !  You must be doing something wrong


It's that bloody Gopro and his magic diet  I have been holding 84kg for the last 6 weeks and getting cut


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

I've decided to use Gopro and his diet 16 weeks out from my comp. The results I see from you and Saph are great. And Tank but did he train Tank too?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice PB's Rissole!!

Pullups with 77lbs for 3 !!   

308 on Bench !  Nice!!

Keep it up!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I've decided to use Gopro and his diet 16 weeks out from my comp. The results I see from you and Saph are great. And Tank but did he train Tank too?


No i think Tank knew enough already but GP would have got him leaner 
I think thats a great move Dave, GP never misses a beat, on the ball.
What date is your comp gonna be?? You could get GP to do you some block diets to get you to your 16 weeks, say in 2 mth lots that would help you put on muscle. When i stick to his diet 100% i put on muscle pretty easliy while cutting


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice PB's Rissole!!
> 
> Pullups with 77lbs for 3 !!
> 
> ...


Thanks YM, i intend to


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

I think the 16 weeks will be enough money for me right now, LOL. That is a great idea though. Maybe after my comp I'll do that. Right now my major goal is to get lean enough for the comp when the time comes.

The contest should be around May 12. It has not been announced yet but that was the time block last year. I'll actually do it this time!  Though someone needs to help me put a posing routine together.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

And you will do great too 
You can steal my routine, i am gonna have a giff file up of it by the weekend.
I'll prolly put it in the thread in the comp section that i posted about my comp.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

Time for bed  Just when you guys all come online


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> And you will do great too
> You can steal my routine, i am gonna have a giff file up of it by the weekend.
> I'll prolly put it in the thread in the comp section that i posted about my comp.



Post your diet too


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

I'll stick with my new routine for awhile I think. Your routine would have me in the hospital by the end of the week  Maybe in a few years when I have a muscle or two


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Post your diet too


Wednesday: Off day

2x Bcaa's 
5g's Glutamine
Creatine

*Meal 1* 
10 egg whites
20 g whey
1 cup oatmeal
1 tbsp flax

*Meal 2* 
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 3* 
8 oz chicken breast
veggie
1 tbsp olive oil

*Meal 4*
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 5 * 
8 oz chicken breast
veggie
1 tbsp olive oil

*Meal 6 * 
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB

2x Bcaa's
5g's glutamine


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I'll stick with my new routine for awhile I think. Your routine would have me in the hospital by the end of the week  Maybe in a few years when I have a muscle or two


It's not that hard.... w8 till you see it


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 1, 2004)

Gotta remember buddy, you look at me funny and I fall apart and hurt all over LOL.


----------



## Randy (Sep 1, 2004)

Rissole,

After you do your bench warmups, do you dive straight into the 220 for your first set?
Just curious.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Rissole,
> 
> After you do your bench warmups, do you dive straight into the 220 for your first set?
> Just curious.


The order that i post my workouts in is the order i do them.
I do 2 sets of 132lb at about 6-8 reps for warm up then go straight into the heaviest w8 i can do. So then i drop the w8 for the next sets to try and stay in the same rep range.  It's just the way i've always done it and i  think thats how Gopro does it too


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey brotha!
#'s are impressive!
I've tried that reverse pyramid workout. I'd do:
135 *5, 225*2, 275*2 then go heavy (315* ?)
then go back down as you do. After two workouts, my shoulder was acting up..not warmed up enough..didn't feel like i wsa getting any benefits from it.
Now, I am trying to get my 225 reps back to sets of 10...
Your deadlifts are OFF THE HOOK!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey brotha!
> #'s are impressive!
> I've tried that reverse pyramid workout. I'd do:
> 135 *5, 225*2, 275*2 then go heavy (315* ?)
> ...


Hey Mikey!!  Yeah i only go down, heavy first. Try that and see how it feels for you 
Off the hook hey  The prob is when i picked up the 260kg (after the 270....) i thought to myself.... that guy at the olympics put this over his head!!! With no straps!! 
I'm such a weak little man


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey Mikey!!  Yeah i only go downQUOTE]
> 
> uh huh...bet the wife likes that...
> 
> ...


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Tha's what I did. I did a couple warm up sets as per gopros advice..low reps and just let the muscle get used to the weight that is coming, then hit your heavy weight, say for 5 reps, then drop it for a weight for another five reps and so forth for your 3 - 5 sets.
> It was too heavy to fast, and it jacked up my shoulder. I am sure form might have come into play, but I wasn't fully warmed up nor fully 'prepared' to lift that kind of weight yet.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better. A lot of those Olympians don'yt work, support themselves and provide for a family, are YOUNGER than we are and have trainers guiding them every step of the way...and most of them probably do not look as good (symetrical) as you do, pal!


Oh ok, i missunderstood you a bit 
Yeah the guy who put that 260 ovahed looked like a ball


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2004)

_* I WANT CHOCOLATE!! *_


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2004)

I'd rather be a somewhat less strong, but better bult man that is pleasing to women..than a big ogre looking guy...
put the two togher walking down the beach and find out who catches more looks from the ladies...
Let's go with two local favorites: J'bo and Saphi.
Who do you think they would rather watch:
Shrek?
Jean Claude Van Damme.

(only using him..as he is my height ((5'9")) and lean and muscular)
I'm better looking though. Ask my mother..she'll tell you!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2004)

*deep breaths* 1 hr to chicken.....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> _* I WANT CHOCOLATE!! *_


jonesing a little are we? You're gonna be hell on wheels 5 minutes after yor show! There will be a run on M&Ms!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'd rather be a somewhat less strong, but better bult man that is pleasing to women..than a big ogre looking guy...
> put the two togher walking down the beach and find out who catches more looks from the ladies...
> Let's go with two local favorites: J'bo and Saphi.
> Who do you think they would rather watch:
> ...


Neither... if they met me they would chose me hands down 
I didn't know Shrek was 5'9"


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> jonesing a little are we? You're gonna be hell on wheels 5 minutes after yor show! There will be a run on M&Ms!


I am getting a bucket of the friken things!! And booking dinner at an Italian resturaunt


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 2, 2004)

I was just reading thru your journal Riss.... maybe I will have to check out GoPro's magic diet .  You look awesome man.  Best of luck on the comp.  You'll be killa.

Sorry if I missed it, what's your weight and approx bf now?


----------



## atherjen (Sep 2, 2004)

* CHOCOLATE!?!?! * 








Have a great day Rissy!  your doing awesome and I wish you the best with the compeition!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Neither... if they met me they would chose me hands down
> I didn't know Shrek was 5'9"


yeah...looking like shrek right now..working on van damme...


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2004)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> I was just reading thru your journal Riss.... maybe I will have to check out GoPro's magic diet .  You look awesome man.  Best of luck on the comp.  You'll be killa.
> 
> Sorry if I missed it, what's your weight and approx bf now?


In the morn 1st thing after a leak... 172lb i am 5'8"
W8 division will be under 170lb
Guessin somewhere between 8-10% I dont like bf tests....



			
				atherjen said:
			
		

> * CHOCOLATE!?!?! *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop it naughty girl.... i am under control 
Thanks Jen 



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...looking like shrek right now..working on van damme...


I'm sure there is a Van Damme under there..... somewhere..... 
Can you stretch your legs between 2 chairs like him.....????


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2004)

Thursday 24 days to go...

2x Bcaa's
5grms Glutamine

40 mins cardio

*Meal 1* 
10 egg whites
20 g whey
1 cup oatmeal
1 tbsp flax

*Meal 2* 
55 grms whey
1 tblsp pb 
(forgot to have 2 oz sweet potatoe)
Musta been from the 5 fillings i got from the dentist just b4 

*Meal 3 * 
8 oz chicken breast
Veggie's
1 tbsp olive oil

*Meal 4*
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB

2x Bcaa's
5grms Glutamine

*Legs:
Lying leg curl:*
220/3
220/3
220/2
220/2

*Dives:*
hands behind head/ 3
hands down/ 3
hands down/ 3

*SLDL:*
308/6
308/6
308/6 (think i need to up the w8... my poor back...)

*Squat:*
374/1 (too light)
396/1 think that was a new pb, it was for depth and w8 together anyway
385/1
374/1
374/X
352/1

*45* Leg press:*
792/4
704/8
704/7 (shoulda left the w8 up)

*Leg ext:*
275/7
275/6
275/5

3 sets heavy seated calve raise
3 sets heavy standing calve raise

20 mins light on treadmill 

2x Bcaa's
5 grm's Glutamine
Creatine

*Meal 5* 
55 grms whey
90grms Polenta (corn meal)

*Meal 6* 
8 oz chicken breast
1 tbsp flax

2x Bcaa's
5grms Glutamine

Sleep


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey boyz 
Good to see that Burner is keeping his eyes on you love 
Forget the chocolate, if you ate it now you would just puke it up anyways 
Its not worth all the hard work throughout the past monthes.
In only a matter of time you will be able to have treats.
For now its only chicken 

Your numbers are CRAZY  but i know that your a strong man 

Have a great weekend and stay strong for dah booty 

Aaron and i are leaving in a couple of hours for the Rockies  and to go shopping. I dont know what i am more excited about 

xox
Jenny.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yeah...looking like shrek right now..working on van damme...


Hey c'mon man even shrek got ladies......



			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Can you stretch your legs between 2 chairs like him.....????


Thanks Riss you just made me lose my hunger!  That looks like its the worse feeling ever heh.

Lookin solid Riss, those are some sick squats.  Damn I can't believe you do that m uch stuff with such little carbs in ya heh.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 2, 2004)

What's up ris? W/O looks great! Your getting there!


----------



## Randy (Sep 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> The order that i post my workouts in is the order i do them.
> I do 2 sets of 132lb at about 6-8 reps for warm up then go straight into the heaviest w8 i can do. So then i drop the w8 for the next sets to try and stay in the same rep range.  It's just the way i've always done it and i think thats how Gopro does it too


I'm considering trying that approach myself.
Generally mine looks like this...

130 * 10 (warmup)
150 * 5
180 * 5
200 * 5
220 * 5
250 * 5
270 * 3
290 * 2

But I think with the amounts of sets I'm burning myself out by the time I get to the end.  That is why it seems I've been on this plateu for a long time.
Maybe I will warmup then jump right into like 220 and go from there.  I'm thinking then I will have reserved more strength to hopefully get past my limit .

I did find that my approach worked well for awhile.   It did get me up to the 290-300 mark.   I used to do the same approach, but 10 reps each set.  I found that cutting down to 5 allowed me to have more strength for the remaining sets.  But now If I skip straight through to a heavier weight I may be able to burst through my ice block .


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey Randy-
I am may be wrong, but I have read that if you aren't doing at least 4 - 5 reps, you really aren't getting much out of it. I'd back off the weight a bit to the 250 and get a couple more sets of 5 out of that, then go up that way. Just a thought.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I'm sure there is a Van Damme under there..... somewhere.....
> Can you stretch your legs between 2 chairs like him.....????



ummm...not purposely....






			
				DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Hey c'mon man even shrek got ladies......
> .



yeah..but I like to think I can do better than an ogre myself...
Besides, green women just don't do anything for me...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Hey boyz
> Good to see that Burner is keeping his eyes on you love
> 
> 
> ...


Hey hot stuff!
Long time! (I think you still owe me a PM!)
Well, I gotta keep my eyes on him..I used to be comparible to his size / strength..now...I gotta work on keeping the gap from getting to much worse!

Have fun in the mountains!


----------



## Randy (Sep 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey Randy-
> I am may be wrong, but I have read that if you aren't doing at least 4 - 5 reps, you really aren't getting much out of it. I'd back off the weight a bit to the 250 and get a couple more sets of 5 out of that, then go up that way. Just a thought.


I believe this too Burner... I was just fixating on hitting my 1RM of 300+ .
But you are right, I believe you build much more strength by dropping the weight so you can hit at least 5 before you jump to the next weight level. I should hit 5 reps of 250 then maybe 4 reps of 280 and keep that up till I can hit 5 reps of 280 etc. 

Oh and Burner, did you mis my post where I provided you a new full size Avatar? Or did you just not like it?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I believe this too Burner... I was just fixating on hitting my 1RM of 300+ .
> But you are right, I believe you build much more strength by dropping the weight so you can hit at least 5 before you jump to the next weight level. I should hit 5 reps of 250 then maybe 4 reps of 280 and keep that up till I can hit 5 reps of 280 etc.
> 
> Oh and Burner, did you mis my post where I provided you a new full size Avatar? Or did you just not like it?



must have missed it. 
I have done the same thing with the weight...I think we all do. I will once in a while trhow on 3 plates and see how many reps I can get it up now. (I'm good for about 2 1/2 before spotter has to assist.
But i am working on reps now. Besides, I rarely have a spotter and do not know that many people in my new gym...


----------



## Randy (Sep 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> must have missed it.
> I have done the same thing with the weight...I think we all do. I will once in a while trhow on 3 plates and see how many reps I can get it up now. (I'm good for about 2 1/2 before spotter has to assist.
> But i am working on reps now. Besides, I rarely have a spotter and do not know that many people in my new gym...


I have benched without spotter on a few occassions, but definately try to avoid it.  I'll lift up to like 220 without spotter, but even then can be dangerous.  While I can do 5 reps easy, you never know when your wrist might go out on ya or something.

As for the Avatar...  Here it is once again..  Full size at no resolution compromise.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2004)

I don't have the option. I am sually alone when I work out, so...I work with the weights I can handle for reps.
nice looking avatar!


----------



## Randy (Sep 2, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I don't have the option. I am sually alone when I work out, so...I work with the weights I can handle for reps.
> nice looking avatar!


Sounds like you need a self spotting setup then Burner.... Much safer.
Although I don't like the kind like the smith machines that slide up a rail...
I like the free movement, but with the pegs where you can kick the bar back on.

Don't seem like you like the Avatar Burner...I still see your little one


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2004)

Oh...I didn't kn ow I could make this one bigger...kinda like a cyber bulking...

Naw, don't really need a spotter. I know my limits. If needed, I will grab someone to spot me.
I was @ the Ford dealership the other day. I actually saw a new F-150 SC I liked...of course..for 44k..I BETTER like it! I still think it is to boxy. I liked how mine had more curves. I like curves...


Hey Pete! I missed ya again! I was at a meeting when you called! Too bad you missed it! I bothced it up...I didn't have enough time to fully prepare what I was going to say and kinda winged it. I got stuck in a couple places..and when I get nervous..I start talkig faster than I already normally do. On a positive note...we finished up about 20 minutes faster than normal!

This whole week has been a wash for the gym. THings keep getting in the way. I HAVE To get some things taken care of. (very im portant) so I will not get to go AGAIN)
I need to win the damn lottery. My working life takes up too much of my life.


----------



## Randy (Sep 3, 2004)

...


			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> Oh...I didn't kn ow I could make this one bigger...kinda like a cyber bulking...
> 
> 
> *Of Course Burner, why do you think most everyone elses is larger than yours  (Hey that didn't sound right did it?)  *
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2004)

Yeah, buddy!
It wsa done up  nice. The FX4 model with oversized BF Goodrichs and custom rims, nerf bars and a push bar...interior was fully loaded too...

Hoping I can get back on track tomorrow with the gym...

oh..and no comment on the size thing...


----------



## Randy (Sep 3, 2004)

Yeah I know what your talking about Burner... My local Ford Dealer had like 5 of those beauties all lined up in different colors... What guy wouldn't fall in love with those gems.
That is why they lined em up right in front (those bastards!). But the price tag was a little to rich for my blood. They definately looked tempting though. There was a guy in there buying the one I liked best. They had the 6 inch lift with huge mud tires and roll bar, leather, you name it the truck had it. It was priced around the same 45-50k. My truck though I will be happy if I can get one out the door at about 30k.  But until the job market gets better I may have to just settle for a Toyota Tacoma or something for now  .

And yeah, the size thing is best left alone


----------



## Rissole (Sep 3, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Hey boyz
> Good to see that Burner is keeping his eyes on you love
> Forget the chocolate, if you ate it now you would just puke it up anyways
> Its not worth all the hard work throughout the past monthes.
> ...


I love it when you show up  Rissy strong


----------



## Rissole (Sep 3, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> 130 * 10 (warmup)
> 150 * 5
> 180 * 5
> 200 * 5
> ...


If it was me i would jump straight for 290 or even 300


----------



## Rissole (Sep 3, 2004)

I put my routine into my "Sept 26th" thread in the comp section, but for my journal buddies here it is 







It's a bit small but it wouldn't let me post anthing any bigger.....


----------



## PreMier (Sep 4, 2004)

Nice, what music?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 4, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Nice, what music?


Rockey Theme?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 4, 2004)

Christian band called Planet Shakers song is My God


----------



## Rissole (Sep 4, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Rockey Theme?


Yeah.... eye of the tiger.....


----------



## PreMier (Sep 4, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Sep 4, 2004)

Rissole click

*HERE*


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

What's wrong with the TAcoma? I'be had two of them..a 4-Runner...a '91 truck...
I love 'em! Jumped the one a couple times...(oops) and nearly rolled it down a few different mountain sides...

Well, the 45 - 50k thing is bad enough....factor in the 12 - 14 mpg with today's gas prices...I'll continue to look at them on the lot...and leave 'em there!
For my needs...I'd like the Tacoma double cab. The bed as a tad bit too small.....but the truck is good.


----------



## Randy (Sep 4, 2004)

I owned a Toyota SR5 truck for over 20 years . It was a great truck! While it wasn't really absolutely necessary, after 100k or so miles I yanked the little 20R motor and delivered it to a local machine shop to have it rebuilt. I then called the smog referee and found a smog legal weber replacement carb and replaced the stock one. Damn it drove like a dream. After putting another 130k or so miles on it I ended up selling it to a friend of mine for like 500.00 bucks. He drove the hell out of it before it finally blew a head gasket or something and he finally put it to rest . Hell I thought originally I might be a contender for one of those Toyota commercials  . 

But Yes, I seriously scoped out all the Toyota trucks... I love the prerunners. They are really nice when you don't need the 4wheel drive, but still get the ground clearance. My heart though was into the big ford truck, but as you say...with all these new factors of economy, gas, etc. etc. , really plays a big role in the matter.
I am definately considering a Tacoma at this point, and would be happy to get one.
But even the new Toyotas will set you back around 23 - 26k or so.. But that is cheaper than the Ford that starts around 28. You can probably land a toyota for 23 26 out the door easy.

p.s where's your larger avatar god dammit?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> p.s where's your larger avatar god dammit?


page 18?!?


----------



## Randy (Sep 4, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> page 18?!?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I owned a Toyota SR5 truck for over 20 years . It was a great truck! While it wasn't really absolutely necessary, after 100k or so miles I yanked the little 20R motor and delivered it to a local machine shop to have it rebuilt. I then called the smog referee and found a smog legal weber replacement carb and replaced the stock one. Damn it drove like a dream. After putting another 130k or so miles on it I ended up selling it to a friend of mine for like 500.00 bucks. He drove the hell out of it before it finally blew a head gasket or something and he finally put it to rest . Hell I thought originally I might be a contender for one of those Toyota commercials  .
> 
> But Yes, I seriously scoped out all the Toyota trucks... I love the prerunners. They are really nice when you don't need the 4wheel drive, but still get the ground clearance. My heart though was into the big ford truck, but as you say...with all these new factors of economy, gas, etc. etc. , really plays a big role in the matter.
> I am definately considering a Tacoma at this point, and would be happy to get one.
> ...


Dam! That's a lot of miles! I do belie 'you get what you pay for'. Toyotas are a bit pricey, but they are the best..in my opinion!
Its suped to be a wet and long winter here this season! That will be great for snow boarding..but I am gonna miss the truck then. I'm not one of those stupid people that think I am invincible with a 4X4...ok, I was in the Tacoma..

But the 4X4 was great for traction. Better than my fwd car now...
Plus, it was nice to go into huge parking lots and work on my 'figure 8s'


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 4, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

>


I thought it was funny...


----------



## Rissole (Sep 4, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Rissole click
> 
> *HERE*


Thats gonna be in my head all day now.....


----------



## Rissole (Sep 4, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I thought it was funny...


So did i


----------



## Randy (Sep 5, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Thats gonna be in my head all day now.....


Good... Keep it in your head during competition


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 5, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi Sapp.... how ya been?
Hope your having a good holiday weekend my sweet.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 5, 2004)

go ris, go ris, go ris, go go!
That will be my cheer for ya. Now put that with rock's rocky theme..and you will be unstoppable!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey ya Saph 

Nice one Mikey 

I was gonna post but i'm so damn tired  stuff it.....
Up @ 5.20 to do 1hr cardio then work then train then another 20 mins cardio and i gotta pose as well..... i can make it......


----------



## Randy (Sep 6, 2004)

DAAAYAAAAMMMMMMM RISSOLE......

Up at 5:20....hell the birds don't even get up that early 
Such dedication!

Oh, by the way I watched Rocky last night 
Was pretty good.  It was the one where he fought the big bad Russian.
It was nice to see his ass go down at the end


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 6, 2004)

That would be Rocky IV!
(I have the series...)


hope you get first in this comp for all that you are doing, brotha!


----------



## gopro (Sep 7, 2004)

Just Dropping In On My Man Rizzy To Make Sure He Is Behaving Himself! Oh, And Making Me Proud!


----------



## Randy (Sep 7, 2004)

He's probably asleep Gopro...getting up at 5:30 in the freakin morning


----------



## Rissole (Sep 8, 2004)

Thats 5.20 Randy...... Yes i am behaving myself Boss  Bustin my freakin ass!!!
I just got my posing trunks today  Talk about small.... 
I will do some pics with them in the morning.  Just for Saph 
Still cant get time to say hey to all in journals, i am just in and out of the house with meetings and band practice and gym and 
Thanks for keeping an eye on me guys


----------



## Rissole (Sep 8, 2004)

Friday 23 days to go...

2x Bcaa's
5grms Glutamine

40 mins cardio

*Meal 1* 
10 egg whites
20 g whey
1 cup oatmeal
1 tbsp flax

*Meal 2* 
55 grms whey
2 oz sweet potatoe

*Meal 3 * 
8 oz chicken breast
Salad
1 tbsp olive oil

*Meal 4*
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB

2x Bcaa's
5grms Glutamine

*Delts/ bis:
Smith press:*
209/X (strength was right down for these) 
187/1
178/1
178/1
178/1
178/2 (someone pissed me off just b4 that set) 
178/1

*Upright row:*
132/6
132/5
132/4

*Lat raise:*
44/6
44/5
40/56

*BB curl:*
128/1
128/1
128/1
128/1
128/X
119/1

*Seated alt curl:*
51/7
51/6
51/6

*Close grip chins:*
44/10
44/7
44/5

Abs

20 mins Cross trainer 

2x Bcaa's
5 grm's Glutamine
Creatine

*Meal 5* 
55 grms whey
90grms Polenta (corn meal)

*Meal 6* 
8 oz chicken breast
1 tbsp flax

2x Bcaa's
5grms Glutamine


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 8, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Hi Sapp.... how ya been?
> Hope your having a good holiday weekend my sweet.




Hi Randy Honey!!   I have been good!  How bout you?  My weekend was awesome!  Beautiful weather!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 8, 2004)

You are looking HOT Ris!!  Great job with your diet!  You are sooo good Hun!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 8, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Talk about small....
> I will do some pics with them in the morning.  Just for Saph




   

I am waiting....


----------



## Rissole (Sep 8, 2004)

_Monday 20 days to go...._

2x Bcaa's
5 g's Glutamine

1 hr cardio

*Meal 1* 
10 egg whites
20 g whey
1 cup oatmeal
1 tbsp flax

*Meal 2* 
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 3* 
8 oz chicken breast
salad
1 tbsp olive oil

*Meal 4*
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB

2x Bcaa's
5 g's Glutamine

*Rep Range week:
Chest/ tris:
DB Incline press:*
92/11
92/8
92/6

*Bench press:*
220/6
176/10
154/11 (talk about spent) 

*Fly's:*
37/16
31/20

*V Bar push down:*
110/6
99/7
99/5

*Inc DB ext:*
92/11
85/9
70/12

*Bench dips:*
bw/20
bw/17

*Calves:*
Unilaterial seated toe press x3 sets
Standing calf raise x3 sets

24mins cardio

2x Bcaa's
5 g's Glutamine

*Meal 5* 
55 grms whey
1/2 cup polenta

*Meal 6 * 
8 oz chicken breast
1 tbsp flax


----------



## Rissole (Sep 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You are looking HOT Ris!!  Great job with your diet!  You are sooo good Hun!!!


Hotties of a feather flock together 



			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am waiting....


In about 8 hrs


----------



## Rissole (Sep 8, 2004)

_Tuesday 19 days to go...._

2x Bcaa's
5 g's Glutamine

1 hr cardio

*Meal 1* 
10 egg whites
20 g whey
1 cup oatmeal
1 tbsp flax

*Meal 2* 
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 3* 
8 oz chicken breast
salad
1 tbsp olive oil

*Meal 4*
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB

2x Bcaa's
5 g's Glutamine

*Back:
Wide grip pullups:*
55/6
44/7
44/6
33/7

*Bent ova row on inc bench:*
176/15
176/12
176/12

*Single arm seated row:*
77/20
77/18

*Deadlift:*
484/6
396/10
396/8

*Hyp ext:*
33/15
22/12
22/12

*Abs:*
Fitball crunch x 3 sets
Leg lifts x 3 sets
Fitball hovers x 2 sets

12mins cardio

2x Bcaa's
5 g's Glutamine

*Meal 5* 
55 grms whey
1/2 cup polenta

*Meal 6 * 
8 oz chicken breast
1 tbsp flax


----------



## Rissole (Sep 8, 2004)

_Wednesday 18 days to go...._

2x Bcaa's
5 g's Glutamine

48 mins cardio

*Meal 1* 
10 egg whites
20 g whey
1 cup oatmeal

*Meal 2* 
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 3* 
8 oz chicken breast
veggie
1 tbsp olive oil

*Meal 4*
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 5* 
8 oz meat
veggie
1 tbsp olive oil

Cardio 

*Meal 6* 
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB


----------



## Paynne (Sep 8, 2004)

Cardio twice a day


----------



## Rissole (Sep 8, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Cardio twice a day


Yep 

Ok sorry bout the mess in these pics, the boy was playing games in the loungeroom last night.....

I took ones without the flash to show more cuts


----------



## Rissole (Sep 8, 2004)

the no flash ones


----------



## Randy (Sep 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Randy Honey!! I have been good! How bout you? My weekend was awesome! Beautiful weather!!


Hi cyndi, 
Glad to hear you've been well. Weather has been like over 100 here the past few days...(major heat wave). All I can say is "Thank god for air conditioning." 

We've been trying to build Rissole up here while you've been gone.
We even provided him with the "Rocky Theme Song" for motivation 
Rissole will not achieve less than 1st place in this event... can feel it.

And he chose the right day for the event....my birthday .


----------



## PreMier (Sep 8, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> the no flash ones




Holy shit.  You look fantastic man!

I want veins like this:


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 8, 2004)

Ris... seriously you look awesome, so defined and ripped. I am very impressed!  I think I need to change your pic in my sig!!!!    
You look FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 8, 2004)

DAMN!!!   Looking GREAT!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 8, 2004)

*WoW  !!!!! *


----------



## Randy (Sep 8, 2004)

Damn.... You're like the bionic man... 
You could be representing that AOL commercial


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 8, 2004)

*looking good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 8, 2004)

Looking awesome man! Keep up the great work! Oh and I've been working on my australian accent for the next time you call!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 9, 2004)

I have gone from  to  i love you guys..... 
Thanks for all the great comments   

Randy that Rocky theme is the only thing keeping me going   
There is karma in competeing on your birfday, 1st place would be great and i aim for nothing less but this is my very frist comp... we'll see  Funny you should say about the commercial 

PreM: W8 till i'm water depleted 

Saphy when the glutes come right in i'll give you another pic 
 You are great 

Thanks YM and Gazza 

 Tankster 

Next time i call hey Dave......


----------



## Rissole (Sep 9, 2004)

_Thursday 17 days to go...._

2x Bcaa's
5 g's Glutamine

1 hr cardio

1x Trib
*Meal 1* 
10 egg whites
20 g whey
1 cup oatmeal
1 tbsp flax

*Meal 2* 
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 3* 
8 oz chicken breast
Vegies
1 tbsp olive oil
1x Trib

*Meal 4*
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB

2x Bcaa's
5 g's Glutamine

*Legs:
Dives:*
bw/10
bw/10
bw/68

*Lying leg curl:*
132/11
110/15
110/14

*Single lying leg curl:*
44/15
33/20

*Single 45* leg press:*
352/8
352/6
308/8

*Leg extensions:*
198/11
165/12
132/14

*Squat:*
264/15
220/20
220/20

*Calves:*
3x standing raise
3x seated

_Screw the cardio after that!!!_

2x Bcaa's
5 g's Glutamine

*Meal 5* 
55 grms whey
1/2 cup polenta
1x Trib

*Meal 6 * 
8 oz chicken breast
1 tbsp flax


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 9, 2004)

Nice squats Rissole!!!!!


----------



## Paynne (Sep 9, 2004)

Ris you're just a beast. Pix look amazing. Have you always been strong or is this a realatively new thing? How long have you been lifting?


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 9, 2004)

*yep,pics are awesome Riss.your desire and dedication are really paying off my friend. you're opening a new door in you're life,thats awesome!!!!!
plus you're keeping me motivated!!!!!*


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2004)

show off..


Ditto on the squats, brotha!
Are those ass to ankle, or what are your range of motion?


----------



## Randy (Sep 9, 2004)

I can see Riss on the front of a magazine... promoting the olympics...
Doesn;t he look like he just tossed a disc or something?  

But you know I'm just joking with you Riss... 
Honestly speaking your physique is awsome man... Very nicely sculped I might add.. Extremely lean and nice vascular composure.. But best of all....You got rid of those god forsaken shorts you had   

But you do need a haircut


----------



## Rissole (Sep 10, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Nice squats Rissole!!!!!


They friken hurt like nothin else !!!



			
				Paynne said:
			
		

> Ris you're just a beast. Pix look amazing. Have you always been strong or is this a realatively new thing? How long have you been lifting?


 I have been lifting for 2 1/2 years now. i just found an old journal from about 2 yrs ago here are some lifts
8 wide grip pullups
BB shoulder press 66 for 12
Deadlift 264 for 12
Bench press 132 for 10
Squat 176 for 10 they woulda been shallow with bad form 
So, i think it has just been a steady increase over the years although i think the change to P/RR/S II has made a difference 



			
				Tank316 said:
			
		

> *yep,pics are awesome Riss.your desire and dedication are really paying off my friend. you're opening a new door in you're life,thats awesome!!!!!
> plus you're keeping me motivated!!!!!*


Yes i think i may have Tank, i'm getting a porfolio done just after the comp and a female model i know has just about guarenteed me some work 
Hows the shoulder coming??



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> show off..
> 
> 
> Ditto on the squats, brotha!
> Are those ass to ankle, or what are your range of motion?


I'm allowed to   You can show off too when you get ripped 
Squats are exactly like this 







			
				Randy said:
			
		

> I can see Riss on the front of a magazine... promoting the olympics...
> Doesn;t he look like he just tossed a disc or something?
> 
> But you know I'm just joking with you Riss...
> ...


ROFLMAO @ your post Randy 
The disk i tossed was the new IM frisbee  oh and the hairdo was a 5.30 in the morning hair do


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2004)

You should see MY hair at that hour!!  Crazy ratty mess, looks like I put my finger in a electric socket!!!     My bf calls it my "sex head look"    

What type of cardio do you do?  Eric doesn't really like me doing too much, which is OK with me!!


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Click my Team Gopro link in my sig... I dedicated that to Rissole for his post competition motivation  I think I just gave it away though 

I would have linked a picture of our Team for him, but didn't have one 
But I think Sapphire might do.... You ready for some poses Sapphy? 
I nominate Sappy for our Team Gopro model


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

Then you sir, are the shizzle!
is it me, or is saphi NAKED in her avi? Does she...have a sister??


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

I think she is wearing nothing but a shoe string  .
Prince can set her up with an IM patch to put over her privates


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 10, 2004)

*shoulder*what shoulder, i'm already pressing 440 for doubles    
its going good riss, thanks Bro!!!
enough about that
i'm proud of  you man.pm about next yr's trip to the states.


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> its going good riss, thanks Bro!!!
> enough about that i'm proud of man


Tank is proud of Man.... Me I am proud of woman  

<Randy running now>


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Tank is proud of Man.... Me I am proud of woman
> 
> <Randy running now>


biatch, try typing left handed once.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

hey old man! What are you doing on here on a friday night???


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

dam! Me too!
ok, I just finished my Corona...I...should...leave....the... last....one...in...the...fridge.....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

well, you cna't pass up on a good sale!
good economics!

Then of course, you cannot let it just sit around and become skunky beer..you must consume it!


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> ummm, o.k, but i have 5 cases of coors light in my refrige in the garage! it was on sale, i had too!!


Dayem...Isn't Coors light enough as it is 
Me I am Heineken man 

Oh, and I know it goes against my body building principals, but I just caught a killer sale on coke the other day.  I bought (8) 12 packs    Was (2) for 5.00 and couldn't pass up that sale.   I enjoy a good coke with my dinner usually.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Dayem...Isn't Coors light enough as it is
> Me I am *heinny * man
> 
> Oh, and I know it goes against my body building principals, but I just caught a killer sale on coke the other day.  I bought a *gram of coke for 500.00 * and couldn't pass up that sale.  * I enjoy good coke*


heh heh..
sorry..I was watching COPs earlier and was caught up in the moment..


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> heh heh..
> sorry..I was watching COPs earlier and was caught up in the moment..


Nice Burner.... You caught me rehearsing my drug sting operation. 

Cops is one of my favorite shows next to Bounty Hunter 
I watch them religiously.  Dawg on Bounty hunter is pretty kewl.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

had to step away...Drew Barrymore is on Dave. She is looking....good...


----------



## Randy (Sep 10, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> had to step away...Drew Barrymore is on Dave. She is looking....good...


"Drew Berrymore is on Dave!"  Dammmnn, I would rather have her on me


----------



## Rissole (Sep 11, 2004)

You bastards in here whorin about beer and i'm bustin my ass tryin to keep on diet!!!!!!! 
Now i'm droolin all over my key board.....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

actually, the last was talking about Drew bayymore....you just got hung up on beer.
ok, if it makes you feel any better..
you keep on track adn look leaner and better..OR you can drink the beer...get the gt back, scrap the comp and look like me..
take your pick!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 11, 2004)

Stuff it.... i'm takin the beer  I got 2 Crownies in the fridge


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

don't you have a comp?
Sir, close the door and back away from the fridge.
You may havea  glass of ice water and a bit of lemon!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 11, 2004)

Doh.... you suck!! Chicken and vege comin right up...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

I just had a protein bar.....it sorta killed my hunger...but leaves to be desired...


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 11, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You bastards in here whorin about beer and i'm bustin my ass tryin to keep on diet!!!!!!!
> Now i'm droolin all over my key board.....


sorry bro, that really wasnt fair of me, i should no better!! going back and deleting some post!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 11, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Then you sir, are the shizzle!
> is it me, or is saphi NAKED in her avi? Does she...have a sister??


Hey Burner...

I am not naked   , well almost I guess.     AND yes I have TWO sisters!!  Both are happily married though...    

and RANDY.. sure I am ready for some poses, just get me those IM patches!!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 11, 2004)

Pete!!  Bro you look amazing!!!  I can't believe the progress you've made!!!  You have to email me a copy of that P/RR/S II program you put together.  I must have it.  I want to look like you when I grow up.  And I'm expecting to be all grown up by next week.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Burner...
> 
> I am not naked   , well almost I guess.     AND yes I have TWO sisters!!  Both are happily married though...
> 
> and RANDY.. sure I am ready for some poses, just get me those IM patches!!!


cousins? hot friends?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 12, 2004)

Just a quick note to let you guys know what has happened...
My computer shut down on me for no reason yesterday and i can't restart it 
I think there is some sort of short in the tower, i am late Sunday night on my old mans lap top 
Get it fixed asap and get back to some chattin wiff you guys 
Only 2 weeks to go now


----------



## Rissole (Sep 12, 2004)

Lap top computer Randy


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 12, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Get it fixed asap and get back to some chattin wiff you guys


Wiff?
you aussies talk funny...

maybe it is something as simple as the power supply going bad? Loose wire?

Keep plugging away, Pete. NO BEER FOR YOU!
(Tha's mine,Randy's and Tannk's job: To consume it for you, so you won't have to. Hey, we are only doing our part to support you!)
Well, today is team practice day for paintball. Been looking forward to playing for a few weeks now. Gotta go!


----------



## Randy (Sep 12, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> You bastards in here whorin about beer and i'm bustin my ass tryin to keep on diet!!!!!!!
> Now i'm droolin all over my key board.....


 
LOL  sorry Rissole my friend.
You're right though! I truly admire you for as lean as you are.
Looking at you just shows the serious amount of will power you must have had to go through.  Me being a person who liked to eat, man just a partial diet is hard for me man...  

Hats off to Rissole


----------



## Paynne (Sep 12, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I am not naked   , well almost I guess.



Saphy could wear a brown paper bag and it would be sexy as hell


----------



## Randy (Sep 12, 2004)

I can't argue with that one Paynne.


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 13, 2004)

hey toots.
just wanted to let you know that i am alive and kicking.
the heart is beating strong although i am pretty busy.
give me a pm when you get a chance.
hang in there lean machine


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> hey toots.
> just wanted to let you know that i am alive and kicking.
> the heart is beating strong although i am pretty busy.
> give me a pm when you get a chance.
> hang in there lean machine


I thuoght she mighta been talkig to me..until she said, "lean"

Hiya j'bo!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 14, 2004)

hiya dodo head 

where did the ris man go


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2004)

now I KNOW she is talking to me!

hiya hottie!
hasn't been on in a couple days, I think...


----------



## Randy (Sep 14, 2004)

Rissole probably customizing his shorts for the competition


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2004)

How's things down under?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi Anne 
 And my sexy Jenny 

Well my puter is fried  i had a power surge and it got toasted so am on a freinds puter now....
Just when i am so close and need to be on here 
I have conned the old man into putting the modem back on the work computer so i should be able to post more.
Gotta fly i am gonna get my ass kicked


----------



## Randy (Sep 15, 2004)

Rissole.... You may want to add a good surge protector  
I can smell your sizzling computer from over here


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Rissole.... You may want to add a good surge protector
> I can smell your sizzling computer from over here


hmm....cooked circuits....
blech..

Hey Pete-
I was bragging about how great you've done this past year with the muscle gains and fat loss! You better WIN this comp..or I'm gonna come all the way over there and monkey stomp ya!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2004)

That might just be a good excuse to get you here


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

naw...how 'bout you win..and I still figure a way out to swing over?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2004)

..... ok


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2004)

This is from my thread in the comp section


			
				Rissole said:
			
		

> Well i now got 9 days to go....
> working out what i got to do for training....
> happy with posing (but need to do more without a mirror) routine is smokin...
> Last appointment in the solarium on Monday......
> ...


I just smashed my knee against the door jam and its killin......


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

'besides..rumor has it...you Aussies can scrap..I don't think my Tae-bo tapes have prepared me enough..


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2004)

Nothin wins like a good kick to da nuts


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

well, that just brought a whole new meaning to 'Down under!"


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)

You guys are funny.

Why is your wife mad?  Did I miss something?


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi Hottie 

I wish you tons of luck in your comp!!  But with THAT bod, who needs luck!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> This is from my thread in the comp section
> 
> I just smashed my knee against the door jam and its killin......


great...now he thinks he's so big...he has to walk thru walls...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You guys are funny.
> 
> Why is your wife mad?  Did I miss something?


who's wife? Why is she mad?


----------



## gopro (Sep 16, 2004)

For the final week...

rissole and gopro    

Result....

rissole   

And when results are announced...

rissole


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey gopro-
I have seen what ya have done with ris.

Take me, I"m yours..
wait...did that make me sound gay??


----------



## PreMier (Sep 16, 2004)




----------



## Randy (Sep 16, 2004)

<Randy> hands Burner Max's Pimp shoes


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

what? you want ME to manage you?
Ok, I am fair wit mah hoes!
I'll only take a modest 45% split AND a 15% protection fee...


----------



## Randy (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm religuishing all the pimping responsibilities over to Burner...  
I retire from the whoring business


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> I'm religuishing all the pimping responsibilities over to Burner...
> I retire from the whoring business


naw...yo don't get out until I saiz you can get out! Now get back on the corner, biatch!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> You guys are funny.
> 
> Why is your wife mad?  Did I miss something?


She is sick of prepin my food and me not eating dinner with the family, that plus extra time at the gym with cardio and posing..... she is not mad but i can see her boiling under the surface 



			
				gopro said:
			
		

> For the final week...
> 
> rissole and gopro
> 
> ...


 Good post, 



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey gopro-
> I have seen what ya have done with ris.
> 
> Take me, I"m yours..
> wait...did that make me sound gay??


In a word........ "yes"


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2004)

well, I bet she'll enjoy stuffin you full of junk food after you take your trophy!
Besides, it isnt' too much longer..


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 17, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey gopro-
> I have seen what ya have done with ris.
> 
> Take me, I"m yours..
> wait...did that make me sound gay??


----------



## gopro (Sep 17, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey gopro-
> I have seen what ya have done with ris.
> 
> Take me, I"m yours..
> wait...did that make me sound gay??



A little gay...."not that there's anything wrong with that."


----------



## Paynne (Sep 17, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> She is sick of prepin my food and me not eating dinner with the family, that plus extra time at the gym with cardio and posing..... she is not mad but i can see her boiling under the surface


 
Yep that's what's holding me back.  I'd be getting way better progress if it wasn't for this speed bump.  Marriage and the kids are more important though so I eat all kinds of crap in the name of marital bliss.  Of course I do a lot of the cooking and cleaning. When I cook it's clean, when she cooks I have to do extra cardio.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2004)

Trace is great though.... I know she just supports me 100% i tell her that i can do all my coookin and stuff and she's like.... no i'll do it.... ok then  
I think i'd be dead meat without her, she is awesome


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Good luck Petey!! Your going to do awesome, and yeah as great as Lisa is she was ready to kill me by the time of the comp, LOL


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 18, 2004)

Looking good here Rissole!!  The countdown is on.............Good Luck!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2004)

Heya Riss how ya doin' on the last few days before comp time?  Your lookin awsome, wish I coulda been around the past 2 weeks or so but my internet was down.  Best of luck to ya I know you'll do great!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 19, 2004)

Thanks DB, My computer has crashed so i only get snippets of time at work to post.
*6 days to go* and feelin pretty good, although i coulda killed someone one the weekend  Just jack of the dieting.....
Ready to kill someone now too, fricken wingeing old man


----------



## Randy (Sep 19, 2004)

Well aver you turn pro Rissole and make lots of bucks from winning your competitions maybe you can buy a new computer


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 20, 2004)

Suck it up!!!  6 days to go!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey Hun!!

YOU LOOK AWESOME!!  I LOVE your AVI!!  I want to make something similar... with the Team GoPro logo!!  

Oh and Burner!!  GET IN LINE!!  GoPro is mine!!    


Good Seinfeld ref GP, not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## gopro (Sep 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hey Hun!!
> 
> YOU LOOK AWESOME!!  I LOVE your AVI!!  I want to make something similar... with the Team GoPro logo!!
> 
> ...



Team Gopro: cool   
Gopro is mine: love it  :bounce: 
Good Seinfeld reference: glad somebody got it


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

Hey Ris and GP! 

How do you like my new tatoo??


----------



## Rissole (Sep 20, 2004)

Yeah i like that tattoo Saphy  
Gopro i got the Sienfeild thing 
Randy, Aussie bb's don't make that sort of money..... ever.....  why do you think Lee Priest is over there

*YM: 5 DAYS TO GO !!!!!!!!!!!*

Ok, yesterday for those that wanna follow my last week,
2x Bcaa's 5g's Glutamine
(M1)
12 whites
20g's whey
1tblsp flax

(M2)
55g's whey
1 tblsp pb

(M3)
8oz Chick breast
Salad
1 tblsp olive oil

(M4)
55g's whey
1 tblsp pb

_*3 hr waxing sesion!!!!!*_

(M5)
55g's whey
1 tblsp pb

*Back*
*Lat pd's*
3 x 12 @ 132lb

*Stiff arm pd's*
3 x 12 @ 66lb

*Bent ova db row*
3 x 12 @ 77lb

*Bench*
3 x 12 @ 132lb

*Inc db*
3 x 12 @ 55lb

*Cable X*
3 x 12 @ 55lb

2x Bcaa's 5 g's Glutamine

Quick posing.... it was getting late.

(M6)
8oz chick breast
Salad
1 tblsp flax.

I love Flax


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 20, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> _*3 hr waxing sesion!!!!!*_


     
Only one word sums that up and its OUCH!


----------



## Paynne (Sep 20, 2004)

No carbs....3 hour waxing sessions....ewwwww.  Stay strong, you da man!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 20, 2004)

I am getting so excited for you!!!    
You must be as smooth as a baby's butt!


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

Waxing IMO is pure hell.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 20, 2004)

Ouch is an understatement  Escpecially the left arm pit was REALLY bad... i took her a few goes  Then when you check over the next day there are alot of missed bits that i am gonna have to redo, but thats ok 
I do no carb days pretty easy to, espcially when you down 6+ ltrs of water in a day


----------



## PreMier (Sep 20, 2004)

Tell me how bad you break out..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 20, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Oh and Burner!!  GET IN LINE!!  GoPro is mine!!


oh yeah?!?!?!
I'd be happy to oil wrestle ya for him!

(even if i lose...I win...)

muhahahahahahah.....!!!!!

(my Dr. Evil impersonation..)


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 21, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> oh yeah?!?!?!
> I'd be happy to oil wrestle ya for him!
> 
> (even if i lose...I win...)
> ...



Sounds like a plan to me....


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 21, 2004)

Hi Rissy Hun!!

Thinking about you!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 21, 2004)

*COUNT DOWN*

*4 DAYS!!!!*

A 3 hour wax .............daaaaaaaaaamn!!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Hi Rissy Hun!!
> 
> Thinking about you!


Awwwwww shucks....


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> *COUNT DOWN*
> 
> *4 DAYS!!!!*
> 
> A 3 hour wax .............daaaaaaaaaamn!!!


Like i need reminding.....  
I think the wife running the epilator over me and fixing the missed bits last night was worse  Then i put my posing trunks on and noticed all the pubes hanging out   needless to say there ain't much fur down there anymore.....


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2004)

Tuesday
6ltrs water
2x Bcaa's 5g's Glutamine
(M1)
12 whites
20g's whey
1tblsp flax

(M2)
55g's whey
1 tblsp pb

(M3)
8oz Chick breast
Salad
1 tblsp olive oil

(M4)
55g's whey
1 tblsp pb

Picked up diuretics,
This guy i know made up the same stuff as Taraxatone but i have to take the Vitaimin B6 separate

2x bcaa's 5g's glutamine

*Delt's/ Bi's/ Tri's* cant remember w8's, they were to light 
*Db press*
2 sets 12

*Side lat raise*
1 set 15
1 set 12

*Rear cable pulls*
2 sets 15

*Cory curls*
2 sets 12

*Seated alt curls*
2 sets 12 (good pump after these) 

*BB curls*
2 sets 12

*V bar pd's*
1 set 15
1 set 12

*Rev pd's*
2 sets 12

*Bench dips*
bw/ 15
bw/ 12

2x Bcaa's 5 g's Glutamine

(M5)
8oz chick breast
Vegies
1 tblsp flax.

(M6)
55g's whey
1 tblsp pb.

Went out to a friends house and while they are having curried this with rice and pasta that, i'm sitting there eating my bowl of chicken and vege...  
Then they break out pancakes with maple syrup and ice cream with strawberries   and then to cap it off they had 4 bowls of chocolate around the table while we were playing taboo   bastards  
I had an extra 3 glasses of water   
Consequently when i got home i was very keen for my pb and shake


----------



## Randy (Sep 21, 2004)

Rissole.... You have now hit the 5 day mark....You gettin nervous?  
You will do fine and will win 1st place for me for my birthday


----------



## Rissole (Sep 21, 2004)

Its more like 4 Randy, It's Wednesday here...  Nervous.... no... 
1st place for your birthday....??? Ok


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Sounds like a plan to me....


dam! now only if u were SINGLE!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Went out to a friends house and while they are having curried this with rice and pasta that, i'm sitting there eating my bowl of chicken and vege...
> Then they break out pancakes with maple syrup and ice cream with strawberries   and then to cap it off they had 4 bowls of chocolate around the table while we were playing taboo   bastards
> I had an extra 3 glasses of water
> Consequently when i got home i was very keen for my pb and shake



so...you look better than all your friends, right? The guys are envious of you, their wives / girlfriends are envious of your wife?
You can have these things (at least a little bit AFTER the comp)
hit it hard again, then take that next title and so forth!
Besides...PB is my favorite snack food!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Tell me how bad you break out..


Not to bad this time PreM, a few small whities and some wekts the day after.
Bracing myself for the ingrowns later on though...



			
				Burner02 said:
			
		

> so...you look better than all your friends, right? The guys are envious of you, their wives / girlfriends are envious of your wife?
> You can have these things (at least a little bit AFTER the comp)
> hit it hard again, then take that next title and so forth!
> Besides...PB is my favorite snack food!


They all did say how impressed they were with my self control.
And yes Mikey a spoonful of PB straight into the gob is  delish


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2004)

a mere spoonful? Dam..there is my problem..

Was'sup, bud? I'm off ot the gym here within the hour.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Wednesday
> 6ltrs water
> 2x Bcaa's 5g's Glutamine
> (M1)
> ...


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> a mere spoonful? Dam..there is my problem..
> 
> Was'sup, bud? I'm off ot the gym here within the hour.


Just sortin some stuff with GP b4 i start work (10 mins).
Yeah i would prefer a whole tub than just the spoonful  
Fair dinkum!! Your goin to the gym..... wow..... you are being a good boy lately...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Fair dinkum!! Your goin to the gym..... wow..... you are being a good boy lately...


um..that would be...today. I was a lazy S.O.B the past couple days. DIdn't want to do too much.
Did get some cleaning done wiht my place though...
As soon sa the rain lets up here, I am gona hit it!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 22, 2004)

3 days 

3 hours of waxing  
you know how Jenny likes her men bald  

Thinking of you my love 
now kick some booty


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2004)

Hey hunny, i was just coming in here to tell everyone i am withdrawing from the comp 
I just feel that i am not ready.... maybe next time


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 22, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey hunny, i was just coming in here to tell everyone i am withdrawing from the comp
> I just feel that i am not ready.... maybe next time


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## Sapphire (Sep 22, 2004)

I am sorry Pete.      I hope you are OK


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 22, 2004)

Not ready, sure could have fooled me man.  Sorry to hear that hope things workout for the better brotha!  You have our praise and support here at IM man.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2004)

I can't do this to you guys, you are all too nice 

I was just havin you on 

I am so amped for Sunday


----------



## gopro (Sep 22, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I can't do this to you guys, you are all too nice
> 
> I was just havin you on
> 
> I am so amped for Sunday



Boy you whimped out on that gag fast! I was dying to add to it! Oh well, it was fun while it lasted! You are gonna kick butt on sunday mate and thats fair dinkum!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 22, 2004)

Struth mate, ya got it!! 

Sorry bout the gag everyone was just bein to nice and i not blastin me


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 23, 2004)

YOU GUYS ARE MEAN!!      
I was so worried about you, I almost CALLED GP last night to make sure you were OK!

I am very happy it wasn't true in any case, I am soo excited for ya Hun!!  I will be thinking about you all day on Sunday or is it still Saturday here in NY??

MAKE US PROUD!!!       


Cyndi


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

OH THAT WAS CRUEL !!!!!!!!! But funny !   Go Riss


----------



## Paynne (Sep 23, 2004)

...and I was thinking.  If that's not ready it's just scary to think what IS ready. Good luck man, make us proud!!!!


----------



## gopro (Sep 23, 2004)

Its nice to see how many people really care about Rissy.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 23, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> ...and I was thinking.  If that's not ready it's just scary to think what IS ready. Good luck man, make us proud!!!!


Same here lol

You one evil man Riss....and how did I know GP had some sort of backing to this stunt!  You guys will pay one day.

You better bring home 1st bud or I'ma kick ur a$$.  Best of luck man I know you got it in you.


----------



## gopro (Sep 23, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Same here lol
> 
> You one evil man Riss....and how did I know GP had some sort of backing to this stunt!  You guys will pay one day.
> 
> You better bring home 1st bud or I'ma kick ur a$$.  Best of luck man I know you got it in you.



When Rizz and I discussed this little stunt, this was us:


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah yeah keep dancing Big man!!      

Revenge is a dish best served cold!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Its nice to see how many people really care about Rissy.


Isn't it...... ?  It kinda leave you with a warm sensation...... just like filling your pants up with peanut butter and going for long walks....


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 23, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Isn't it...... ?  It kinda leave you with a warm sensation...... just like filling your pants up with peanut butter and going for long walks....


Damn Riss,

No carbs has warped your brain


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2004)

Thursday
6ltrs water
2x Bcaa's 5g's Glutamine
(M1)  I get some carbs 
12 whites
20g's whey
1 cup oats

(M2)
55g's whey
4oz sweet potatoe

(M3)
8oz Chick breast
4oz sweet potatoe

(M4)
55g's whey
1/2 cup oats

2x bcaa's 5g's glutamine

1/2 hr posing, still making mistakes in my routine  minor adjustments to get the best i can from my poses.... i will nail this thing down  

2x bcaa's 5g's glutamine

3rd coat of tan went on, Looks ok if you squint  and i am 20ft away....

(M5)
8oz chick breast
4oz sweet taters

(M6)
55g's whey
1/2 cup rolled oats (only just made it to this meal.....)


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Damn Riss,
> 
> No carbs has warped your brain


Maybe it was the sudden influx of carbs yesterday


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 23, 2004)

hey brotha!
oh wait...ha ha....now go do 5 sets of crunches to failure for that!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2004)

that would be bad for me to do right now....
You were one of the ones i was hopeing to get but...


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2004)

I will post Friday later (maybe) But now is really like 2 days or a day and a half 
I am amped off my head.... time to go pose


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> that would be bad for me to do right now....
> You were one of the ones i was hopeing to get but...


get...what??
Should I be nervous?


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 24, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> get...what??
> Should I be nervous?


Probably,  He has devolped an evil side while dieting


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 24, 2004)

Rissole -

This is probably my last post in your journal before you compete!!

BEST OF LUCK TO YOU!!!   BRING HOME SOME METAL (Gold  of course)!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 24, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> When Rizz and I discussed this little stunt, this was us:



I was doing this  cause i knew too


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 24, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I will post Friday later (maybe) But now is really like 2 days or a day and a half
> I am amped off my head.... time to go pose



Just have fun out there and dont worry about the judges...they will do whatever they do. As long as you have reached your personal goals then you have already won gold. To me your 1st anyways


----------



## gopro (Sep 24, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> I was doing this  cause i knew too


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 25, 2004)

*we at IM are all proud of you Riss*


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 25, 2004)

Is today the day !???????   Go Riss


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2004)

hmm..today is the day, isn't it???
Good luck, Pete!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 25, 2004)

Good luck Petey!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 25, 2004)

We're all behind you Pete, you know that.  When your standing on that stage blasting out poses with all your intestinal fortitude, look out into the front row, and picture EVERYONE of us sitting right there cheering you on because in spirit, THAT IS WHERE WE ALL WILL BE brother, right there with you.  Now make us all proud and go kick some ass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Sep 25, 2004)

GP  my 

Rissy  me


----------



## gopro (Sep 25, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> GP  my



If your booty was in front of me, kissing it would only be the beginning my dear...


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 25, 2004)

Now GOPRO , Jenny is taken...    

You missed your chance!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 25, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> GP  my
> 
> Rissy  me


No kiss for me???


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 26, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> If your booty was in front of me, kissing it would only be the beginning my dear...


ROTFLMAO...Gp, that was great!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2004)

yo, meatball!

How'd it go? we want DETAILS!!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 26, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> yo, meatball!
> 
> How'd it go? we want DETAILS!!!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 26, 2004)

Yea Pete,,,I logged in 1st thing this morning looking for an update!!!!  Come on boy.  How big is that 1st place trophy you took home yesterday


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 26, 2004)

WELL??????????????????????????


----------



## Rissole (Sep 26, 2004)

You want details....??
Later 
But for now.......
































































I won novice division    and got about 4th in under 80kg


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 26, 2004)

wahoo! YEAH!
way to go, bud!
Pretty friggin AWESOME for your first time out!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 26, 2004)

Congrats!!

Post some pics when you can!!


----------



## firestorm (Sep 26, 2004)

fuq yeaa Pete OUTSTANDING BROTHER!!!!  that is awesome.  4th in your 1st contest is fantastic and you WON novice!   I'd toss ya up on the shoulders if you were here bro.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 26, 2004)

:bounce:    I KNEW IT!!  I KNEW YOU WOULD DO GREAT!!

COngrats Petey!! 

Pics!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 26, 2004)

Ummmm Saph, i like that avi 

I am fixing up some pics and will post them at lunch time. I will do a new thread with a story in the Contest section.

Thanks for all your support everyone  I love ya's all 

Here's one of me with my mate (Matt) who took the overalls for my bud's though


----------



## gopro (Sep 26, 2004)

Riz...you were a champion well before they handed you your 1st place trophy (in your first ever contest)!!!! I am proud to be your coach.


----------



## cajunFit (Sep 26, 2004)

Congrats Riss!!!  Thats Awesome!


----------



## gwcaton (Sep 26, 2004)

Way to go Risss   Absolutely fantastic !


----------



## Rissole (Sep 26, 2004)

Go here for my comp story and some pics 

I might w8 till Wednesday till i put up some really good pics cause i can get a few from the professional photographer then 

Thanks again everyone


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 26, 2004)

Congrats bro I knew you could do it...you da man!


----------



## Randy (Sep 27, 2004)

Nice Job Rissole!!!.... We all new you could do it.


----------



## Paynne (Sep 27, 2004)

AWESOME!  You're the man to look up to!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 27, 2004)

Ris... your avi is the most adorable, sweet thing I have ever seen!!  True happiness cannot be faked or beaten!!  You earned that moment Babe!  We are sooooo proud of you!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 27, 2004)

Rissole, my hat's off to you.  You really kicked your ass working out and I think that you deserved winning it.  I am so very happy for you that I don't know what else to say other than CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 27, 2004)

Great work Ris my friend!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 27, 2004)

I'll put some pics in my gallery in about an hr, i gotta work. then i whore at lunch. But for now thanks everyone i am still      

Back hard at it though... i compete in state championships Sunday week


----------



## PreMier (Sep 27, 2004)

Fantastic


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2004)

If was obvious you worked extremely hard, and took this comp to heart.  Way to go mate!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks fellas 

Ok so here we go again  I am competing Sunday week (Oct 10) State championships, this is lifting the bar another notch....! I don't know if i can compete in novice again, i might have to just do under 80kg 
I need to drop at least another 2-3kg and come in tight, less fat in my back and more cuts into the legs.
I am dumping cals down to just over 2000 and got myself a treadmill in the lounge room at home 1 1/2 hrs in the morning and another 1 - 1 1/2 after training, just walking and using the incline to intensify 
Smashed my legs yesterday and won't train them again till after comp  although they do hurt now...
Will train chest and tris today. Lovin the pain!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 29, 2004)

Wow!!  You need to drop Body fat??    
Do you even have any bf at all????    

Do you like my logo in my sig?  SF sent me it. Do you want it too???

Ris.. you are an inspiration to us all!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 29, 2004)

Yes baby, i got heaps  Have a look at my back pics.... where i put my hands there is a crease of fat and my legs aren't cut enough. Have a look at this pic of me and Matt side by side.... i need to be that ripped!! Take note of his legs and glutes....!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 29, 2004)

Wow your nuts bro...more power to ya.

I know you can do it, stick it out and you'll pull another victory for sure!!!

Hey saph wheres my logo?    Gees I can't even remember when I started p/rr/s it was so long ago and yet i don't have a logo......so un-cool


----------



## PreMier (Sep 29, 2004)

copy/paste the logo in their sig... or use the link that they use in an


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> copy/paste the logo in their sig... or use the link that they use in an  tag..[/QUOTE]
> Just bustin chops heh


----------



## Randy (Sep 29, 2004)

Very Nice Job Once Again Rissole  
You bastard...Now I feel even fatter now though .


----------



## gopro (Sep 29, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yes baby, i got heaps  Have a look at my back pics.... where i put my hands there is a crease of fat and my legs aren't cut enough. Have a look at this pic of me and Matt side by side.... i need to be that ripped!! Take note of his legs and glutes....!!



1-you do not have hardly any fat on you...Matt was just a bit dryer and looks as if he used a REAL diuretic.

2-this was your first show and you won...was this Matt's first show?


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 30, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yes baby, i got heaps  Have a look at my back pics.... where i put my hands there is a crease of fat and my legs aren't cut enough. Have a look at this pic of me and Matt side by side.... i need to be that ripped!! Take note of his legs and glutes....!!


GoPro sad his piece now i'll say mine.
Getting your glutes ripped is one one thing, getting them to ''flex to look ripped is another''.
i'll bet your glutes where ripped Riss, you just didnt know it!!!!!
Again, man oh man, first in your first show its amazing Riss!!!
Comparing pics, legs vs chest. look at your chest in the pics, vs your friend.
Its really hard to tell you how to push on your leg to make your glutes/hamstrings and quads all come out at the same time, practice practice and patients ya ripped freak!!!!!!
some guys have the ability to bring out their legs better then others , some can bring out their backs better through a front double bicep but when they do the rear double bi, they show the bi's but no back at all.again, practice.
All in all Riss, your're an inspiration !!!!as well as your coach.


----------



## gopro (Sep 30, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> GoPro sad his piece now i'll say mine.
> Getting your glutes ripped is one one thing, getting them to ''flex to look ripped is another''.
> i'll bet your glutes where ripped Riss, you just didnt know it!!!!!
> Again, man oh man, first in your first show its amazing Riss!!!
> ...



True Tank...Rizzy's chest is more striated than his friend's and again you are right that Riz is NOT flexing his glute.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 30, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> True Tank...Rizzy's chest is more striated than his friend's and again you are right that Riz is NOT flexing his glute.


i think its a hard thing to do, tons of practice to make that whole quad/hammie/glute to show to its full ''ripped'' look. 
Riss had it going man!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 30, 2004)

Rissy.. I am telling you the honest to goodness truth, you look better than your friend.  He does not really look more muscular than you or leaner.  Your chest is definitely bigger.  You are much CUTER too!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 30, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Wow your nuts bro...more power to ya.
> 
> I know you can do it, stick it out and you'll pull another victory for sure!!!
> 
> Hey saph wheres my logo?    Gees I can't even remember when I started p/rr/s it was so long ago and yet i don't have a logo......so un-cool


I'm sorry Boobala!!   But I see you already got it!!      Now we need Tankie and Randy and GP himself to add it to their sig!!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 30, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> True Tank...Rizzy's chest is more striated than his friend's and again you are right that Riz is NOT flexing his glute.


I'd be happy to help Petey out with flexing his glute!!


----------



## gopro (Sep 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I'd be happy to help Petey out with flexing his glute!!



Hmmm, I think I notice that you flirt with Riz alot more than me lately...getting a little miffed over here


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 30, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I think I notice that you flirt with Riz alot more than me lately...getting a little miffed over here


Don't be silly GP!! You know you are my favorite ALWAYS!   

I mean whose name do I have tatooed down my legs???


----------



## Randy (Sep 30, 2004)

I thought I was your favorite Sapphy 
We won't tell gopro where you have my name tattood


----------



## gopro (Sep 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Don't be silly GP!! You know you are my favorite ALWAYS!
> 
> I mean whose name do I have tatooed down my legs???



MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE 
MINE       :bounce:


----------



## Rissole (Sep 30, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> 1-you do not have hardly any fat on you...Matt was just a bit dryer and looks as if he used a REAL diuretic.
> 
> 2-this was your first show and you won...was this Matt's first show?


1) I had my BF% done on Tuesday and i was 9-10% (which i actually think is right) Matts was 6. NB: Fat on my back... See below pic, crease in lower back.
Matt would not use a "real" diuretic.... he hates "things" like that....

2)No not Matts first show and he gets that lean everytime, But his wiegh in w8 was just over 70kg, mine was 78


----------



## Rissole (Sep 30, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> GoPro sad his piece now i'll say mine.
> Getting your glutes ripped is one one thing, getting them to ''flex to look ripped is another''.
> i'll bet your glutes where ripped Riss, you just didnt know it!!!!!
> Again, man oh man, first in your first show its amazing Riss!!!
> ...


Thanks Tank but there are 2 things i see here,
Matt does not know how to pose his chest well + it is one of his weak points.
I have been watching the video i took and i dont get up enough on my front toes, so that will bring up calf, hammie and glute alot, i do the leg catch and squeeze pretty good i think 
I know i'm ripped but i can still be rippederer


----------



## Rissole (Sep 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> Rissy.. I am telling you the honest to goodness truth, you look better than your friend.  He does not really look more muscular than you or leaner.  Your chest is definitely bigger.  You are much CUTER too!


 Thanks babe 



			
				Sapphire said:
			
		

> I'd be happy to help Petey out with flexing his glute!!


 I'm thinking of a few ways while looking at your sig  



			
				gopro said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I think I notice that you flirt with Riz alot more than me lately...getting a little miffed over here


  You need to put up some decent pics bro


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

RRRRRIIIIISSSSS!! You champion


----------



## Rissole (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey Dave  I gotta go back to work, morning tea break is ova. Back at lunch.
Miss chattin with ya, but i get my puter back today so i won't be limited by this work one


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 30, 2004)

Awesome man. Miss you to


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 30, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Thanks Tank but there are 2 things i see here,
> Matt does not know how to pose his chest well + it is one of his weak points.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gopro (Sep 30, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> 1) I had my BF% done on Tuesday and i was 9-10% (which i actually think is right) Matts was 6. NB: Fat on my back... See below pic, crease in lower back.
> Matt would not use a "real" diuretic.... he hates "things" like that....
> 
> 2)No not Matts first show and he gets that lean everytime, But his wiegh in w8 was just over 70kg, mine was 78



Who the heck took these bodyfat measurements? And how were they done? The is NO WAY that you are 9-10% and that Matt was 6%. Matt at the show was easily at 4% and you were probably about 6%. You could not have the striations in your chest or the clarity of your abs at 9-10%.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 1, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Who the heck took these bodyfat measurements? And how were they done? The is NO WAY that you are 9-10% and that Matt was 6%. Matt at the show was easily at 4% and you were probably about 6%. You could not have the striations in your chest or the clarity of your abs at 9-10%.


Ditto......
And Riss, with your next show coming up so soon,stay with what Gp had you doing, i'm worried you'll ''think'' to hard about the past show and diet to the extreme and loose some muscle.
Maybe Gp and i need to fly down to Aussie and tell you to your face.    
What you did =ripped
do it again for next show=ripped
stay foucused=ripped
I know that your being hard on yourself, and if your like me, its your way of pushing yourself even harder,thats a great competitor.Just train smart,and stay postive. You'll learn that you have to tweak things alittle bit from show to show.What worked for Matt might not work for you and vice a versa.


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Thanks babe
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of a few ways while looking at your sig
> ...



You are welcome Hun. It's true, ya know. 

I can think of QUITE a few ways!   

I don't NEED pics of GP.. I have seen him up close and personal..  I remember.      ALthough I would like some anyway...


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 1, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE MINE
> MINE       :bounce:


Aww.. you used my fav smilie!


----------



## gopro (Oct 1, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> Ditto......
> And Riss, with your next show coming up so soon,stay with what Gp had you doing, i'm worried you'll ''think'' to hard about the past show and diet to the extreme and loose some muscle.
> Maybe Gp and i need to fly down to Aussie and tell you to your face.
> What you did =ripped
> ...



Tank...get out of my brain...its crowded in here! I could not have put it better! I think we should just open up a gym together and teach the masses how to "get er done!"

Yes, my goal for Rissole for his first show was to bring him in both hard AND full. Which is better? More size and a bit less cuts or less size and a few more cuts? Different set of judges, different likes and dislikes. Now, another reason I didn't want Rissole "overdieted" is because I wanted him to feel strong onstage and to have a fun first contest! Sometimes being overdieted coupled with the first time being onstage, etc, can lead to feeling dizzy, nauseaous, and weak, and I DID NOT want that to happen with Rissole. I also only wanted him to do the novice class at his first show and KNEW he had enough cuts to kick butt in that class, and he did!

And like you said Tank, as long as he would stick to the dieting parameters I have already set for him, his body would continue to lose fat AND the skin would continue to tighten more securely around the muscle, which can make an ENORMOUS difference!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 1, 2004)

Chill boyz....!! All is cool, i can't compete in Novice for state titles. Rules state that once i have made a placing i cannot do novice class again, so i have to compete in under 80kg. The judges that are used for the ANB are the same ones they use all the time and they look for more cuts..... I also asked the head judge what let me down and he said "You need to be leaner."
I have dropped 1%bf since Tuesday and look heaps better already, i have worked alot on my posing so just w8 till you see the pics from the next one 
I just saw the score cards and only just missed 3rd place in U80's by 1 point 
http://www.anb.com.au/Results/20040926CentralCoast.xls
See Novice mens and Under 80kg (i am Peter Jolly)  Be stuffed how judge 4 gave Jamie a 1  (The guy that came 3rd)

New pics in Gallery were taken by the professional photographer that was there.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2004)

That link didnt open to anything.. just some blank page that I cannot close..


----------



## Rissole (Oct 1, 2004)

It did that to me too, if you click the link again it say something about updating files...
I just kept clicking yes and it eventually opens up


----------



## PreMier (Oct 1, 2004)

Ok, it works now.


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 2, 2004)

*i live in Northern Wisconsin* i'm always chill'in   
just didnt want you to be so hard on yourself my friend!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 11, 2004)

Ok, what an increadible contest !! I weighed in at 77.6kg about 1kg lighter than last comp but alot leaner.
There were 10 guys in the line up, so they split the line in 2 and we took turns.
I got in the first line up. Then they swapped lines (i got a breather ) Then they called 5 guys forward out of the 2 lines last one called was....... me (yes!!) We did our poses, swapped around, did it again *whew* then they sent the guy who came first back and what i think was the guy who came 5th and kept 2nd 3rd and 4th there and we did rear double bi and rear lat, swapped around and did it again.....damn musta been close!! and it looks that way from my video 
So at the finals that night i didn't get to take a step back so i guess that means i came 4th but i am over the moon!!
My 2nd comp, at state titles, and i got pulled to the front with that quality of guys......!!
Stoked!!!
Will put some pics up Wednesday arvo  I actually qualified for the Nationals but i don't think i'm ready for that yet.
*But just w8 till they see me next year!!* 

My goals are now to try and get 3-4kg of muscle on me for next year and finish my qualifications for P/T b4 Christmas... i had a few job offers after the comp 
My puter is still broke and w8ing on insurance so i don't know how long i have to stuff around like this for.
See ya'll soon
Pete


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 11, 2004)

Good Job Riss


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 11, 2004)

*Congrates my friend, dam, dam proud of you Riss*


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 11, 2004)

Alright my man!  Much congrats to ya brotha!!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 11, 2004)

way to go, brotha!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2004)

nice!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 19, 2004)

so...where is he?
pete?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2004)

Hey Mikey, still busy and no puter yet. Should have a spare by the weekend. How is shit with you?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 19, 2004)

hey bud!
Am ok...more or less finished up w/ a huge stress causing event now. I am also single..there is both good and bad to that.
I have a HUGE sinus headache today..and am about to go ot the store to get some meds to alleviate that.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2004)

Mmmmm drugs.....  Single=good (more free time) 
Time to go back to work, back at lunch time.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 19, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Mmmmm drugs.....  Single=good (more free time)
> Time to go back to work, back at lunch time.


   

Single = massive forearms


----------



## Rissole (Oct 19, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Single = massive forearms


 Good one DB, at least he'd get a workout


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 20, 2004)

Hey Rissole.....Where's the diet info   ????

Thanks!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

I got it written down at home and won't be able to post till tomorrow, sorry bud


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 20, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Single = massive forearms


     


Hi Petey!!

Congrats hun!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks Cyn, Missed you  How are the w8'd hovers going??


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 21, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Thanks Cyn, Missed you  How are the w8'd hovers going??


Hey Riss  

We all miss her !   whats up down under ?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2004)

Rain Gary..... lots of rain.....


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Hey Rissole.....Where's the diet info   ????
> 
> Thanks!!



(1)
Egg whites 255ml
Rolled oats 1 cup
Flax 20ml

(2)
Whey 35g's
Rolled oats 1/2 cup 

(3)
Chicken breast 150g's
Salad

(4)
Whey 35g's
Natty PB 1 tblsp

(5)
Chicken breast 150g's
Dark green Vege's

(6)
Whey 35g's

Total Macro's P 228.7/ C 99.56/ F 60.48 Cals 1914.5

That was the only copy of the plan that i worked out, i did tweek it so the macros ended up at P 236/ C 166/ F 66 Cals 2186.... I can put macro's for each meal if you want


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 21, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> (1)
> Egg whites 255ml
> Rolled oats 1 cup
> Flax 20ml
> ...



Thanks Rissole!

??'s

How many egg whites are 255ml worth?
When do you workout ... In between meal 1 and 2??


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2004)

No between 4 and 5. I think it was 8-10 eggs depending on the size.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2004)

that's a truck load of eggs!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 21, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's a truck load of eggs!


No its not.... sheesh get with the programme B... extreme results take extreme measures 

Can you get your ass over her by 20th Nov?? I am driving up to see my bro on the 24th and will be diving the reef twice and going fishin in his new $20g tinnie


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 21, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> No its not.... sheesh get with the programme B... extreme results take extreme measures
> 
> Can you get your ass over her by 20th Nov?? I am driving up to see my bro on the 24th and will be diving the reef twice and going fishin in his new $20g tinnie


I get the feeling you get extreme GAS wtih that many eggs!


Lemme win the lottery before then....and I'll hop right on over!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Oct 22, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> No between 4 and 5. I think it was 8-10 eggs depending on the size.



I thought you were a big advocate for getting some carbs in after your workout ???       I don't see many carbs in Meal 5.


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I get the feeling you get extreme GAS wtih that many eggs!
> 
> 
> Lemme win the lottery before then....and I'll hop right on over!


No, with the higher protien and lower carbs i  less.. When i went back on carbs (high carbs  ) i was 'n really bad... 

Just sell your ass and get over here!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> I thought you were a big advocate for getting some carbs in after your workout ???       I don't see many carbs in Meal 5.


I am!! But this was just a cut phase for 2 weeks so i didn't worry, just got the glutamine into me


----------



## Rissole (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok i got my puter back  sort of... a replacement till i get my insurance through 

I am gonna actually post a workout  I have changed my split around
Legs on Monday (i am up to rep renge week)

Dives:
bw/ 10
bw/ 6
bw/ 4

Seated leg curls:
154/ 16
132/ 15
132/ 12

SLDL:
220/ 20

Leg Ext:
176/ 12
209/7
209/6

Single leg press: back at VIP gym, leg press has super heavy sled...
176/ 10
176/ 10
132/ 10

Smith Squat: rack was bein used by some guy squattin 462 for reps (atg)!! so i didn't mind
209/ 20
209/ 17

I was so close to  It just wasn't funny..... it had something to do with the burrito's for lunch i think 

Donkey calf raise:
220/ 8
220/6
220/6 that'll do.....

I am also training with Matt now (the guy i am posing next to in my gallery) It makes for great focus during training


----------



## Rissole (Oct 26, 2004)

*Tuesday, Delts/ bi's

DB press:*
77/ 7
70/ 6
64/ 6

*Cable side lat:*
44/ 12
33/ 11
33/ 9

*Cable rear:*
22/ 20

*DB seated rear:* trainer wanted the cable....
18/ 20

*Standing BB curl:*
99/ 8
99/ 5

*Incline alt curl:*
37/ 11
31/ 13

*CG Chins:*
bw/ 10

*Fitball Crunch:*
bw/ 16
bw/ 8
bw /8

*Hanging Fitball Leg raises:* Dont ask me how i do these... i'll take a pic one day
bw/ 3 x 8

*Hovers:* Feet on stairs elbows on ball
2 x 1min hold

Nothin special today, just a long day at work and my hair is growing back


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 26, 2004)

> *Hanging Fitball Leg raises:* Dont ask me how i do these... i'll take a pic one day
> bw/ 3 x 8


 
How do you do these ?    

about time you started working out !


----------



## Rissole (Oct 26, 2004)

I'll take a pic one day 
 Yeah, feels great to be back in full swing


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 26, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *
> Nothin special today, just a long day at work and my hair is growing back *


*
Wait until you get older and it just stops coming back...then you'll be crying that its gone enjoy while ya got it   



			
				Rissole said:
			
		


			I'll take a pic one day 
 Yeah, feels great to be back in full swing  

Click to expand...

It was getting lonely around these parts lol, glad you back into it!*


----------



## Rissole (Oct 28, 2004)

*Thursday, Chest/ Tris:

Inc DB press:*
97/ 8
90/ 6
84/ 6

*Dips:*
55/ 10
55/ 8
31/ 11

*Bench:*
110/ 20
110/ 16

*CG smith press:*
143/ 9
143/ 6
130/ 7

*Inc ova head ext:*
55/ 17
55/ 13

*Vbar pushdown:*
132/ 16
132/ 11

Looking forward to the gym party Saturday night 
Also a friend of mine (Janice) who competed at the regional and state titles with me won the overall title for the Nationals so they did a write up of her in the local paper, then the local news crew came round and did a story too, then a show called Current Affair which is aired nationally are going to do a segment on her too  Amazing


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 28, 2004)

Good morning.


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 28, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I'll take a pic one day
> Yeah, feels great to be back in full swing


Is it one day yet ?


----------



## Rocco32 (Oct 28, 2004)

Hey look. Actual w/o's in here, LOL  Looks good buddy. How long are you w/o's taking?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Good morning.


Wow  A girl in my journal  
Hiya Jeanie


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Is it one day yet ?


  Trace has put a digi camera on laybuy, so when that comes out it will be one day then


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Hey look. Actual w/o's in here, LOL  Looks good buddy. How long are you w/o's taking?


Hey buddy  Yeah a surprise hey... 
Workouts are just over 1 hr then about 15-20 mins for calves or abs


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Trace has put a digi camera on laybuy, so when that comes out it will be one day then


----------



## Rissole (Oct 29, 2004)

Glad i amuse you Gary


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 29, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Wow  A girl in my journal
> Hiya Jeanie


Thats not a girl  that there is a  w-o-m-a-n !!!!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 30, 2004)

Heya Riss...man I have to stay on my toes with your journal...for weeks its crammed then weeks its empty now its here again.  Glad to see the workouts are back and lookin good!



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thats not a girl  that there is a  w-o-m-a-n !!!!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2004)

Hey Riss ,

i see you are currently bulking. What are your goals, if any ?


----------



## Jeanie (Oct 30, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Thats not a girl that there is a w-o-m-a-n !!!!


You got that right!


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> You got that right!


I got it right ? !  LOL  You got it right !  What do I win ?


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey Riss ,
> 
> i see you are currently bulking. What are your goals, if any ?


Ahhh, to put muscle on....   I just want as much muscle as possible, next comp is Sept next year. I have decided to miss the May comp as i need as much time as possible as i can get get buff 
Trying to do it fairly lean, but i dont care, if i go out i will drink and eat what i want  Like last night


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> You got that right!


Sorry Babe, you are definately.... WO-MAN!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Heya Riss...man I have to stay on my toes with your journal...for weeks its crammed then weeks its empty now its here again.  Glad to see the workouts are back and lookin good!


Thanks DB


----------



## Rissole (Oct 30, 2004)

*Friday was Back;

WG Pullups:*
44/ 8
31/ 6
bw/ 6

*Stiff arm pulldowns:*
110/ 17
132/ 12
110/ 15

*Single DB Rows:*
90/ 15
77/ 15

*Deadlift:* didn't want to go too hard cause i hadn't done good w8 for a while
308/ 10
374/ 8
374/ 10

*BB shrug:*
220/ 18
220/ 16

*DB lean away shrug:*
90/ 14
90/ 12

*Abs:*
Cable crunch by 2
Fitball leg lift by 2

Ran out of time, needed to play bass at a meeting that night 
Ooo and Janice (i mentioned her earlier) i found out she is gonna compete in the world tiles in Canada in July


----------



## gwcaton (Oct 30, 2004)

I know you posted a wo ..but... Nice avi   And I mean that in a purely non-gay way.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 31, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I know you posted a wo ..but... Nice avi   And I mean that in a purely non-gay way.


   Agreed!


----------



## Sapphire (Oct 31, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> I know you posted a wo ..but... Nice avi   And I mean that in a purely non-gay way.


YES NICE AVI... and I also mean it in a purely non gay way!!


----------



## Rissole (Oct 31, 2004)

Thanks fellas  and Saph  They are a gift.....


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 1, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> YES NICE AVI... and I also mean it in a purely non gay way!!




Me too ^^^^


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 1, 2004)

Riss is hot, in a non gay way!!!!   so, are you still planning a trip to the states bud????


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey there Mr. IM Newsletter member Spotlight person  


Nice write up


----------



## JerseyDevil (Nov 1, 2004)

Yes, nice interview Riss .


----------



## Rissole (Nov 2, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> Riss is hot, in a non gay way!!!!   so, are you still planning a trip to the states bud????


 
Yes i am and i should be ripped form my comp around that time (Nov) 
Then there's always a chance i qualify for the worlds  Depends on where they hold it... The next one is Toronto Canada in July, but i didn't qualify for that one...


----------



## Rissole (Nov 2, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Hey there Mr. IM Newsletter member Spotlight person
> 
> Nice write up





			
				JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Yes, nice interview Riss .


Thanks fellas, i couldn't believe they asked me


----------



## Rissole (Nov 2, 2004)

*OK Shock week:
I didn't have my journal so i gotta try and remember w8's
Monday,
Legs:

Dives/ leg curls:*
bw/ 9 _154/ 12_
bw/ 6 _154/ 8_
bw/ 5 _154/ 7_

*Leg curls/ SLDL:*
154/ 10 _264/ 10_ (no straps on sldl)
154/ 8 _264/ 10_

*Dropset single leg curls:*
66/ 12
44/ 8
22/ 12

*Leg press/ Leg extension:*
572/ 10 _176/12_
572/ 6 _176/ 8_
484/ 8 _176/ 7_

*Leg extension/ Squat:*
176/ 10 _220/ 10_
176/ 8 _220/ 8_ failed then rest for 5 and 2 more 

*Dropset lunges:*
110/ 6
88/ 6
bw/ 12  i was hurtin!!!!

Triset's for calves:
Donkey cow raises/ seated cow raises/ Standing cow raises in Smith.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 2, 2004)

*Tuesday, Delts/ bi's:

Machine press/ BB front raises:*
220/12 _55/12_
231/8 _55/14_
231/7 _55/10_

*Rope pulls/ CG upright rows:*
176/14 _88/8_
176/14 _88/6_

*Dropset side db raise:*
31/10
22/8
18/10

*Ez bar curls/ CG chins:*
99/11 _bw/6_
99/6 _bw/4_

*Laying cable curls/ Reverse curls:*
154/10 _55/6_

*Dropset DB alt curls:*
40/10
31/6
18/16

*Quadset abs:*
Fitball work;
Oblique crunch/ crunch/ leg lift/ hovers x2


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 3, 2004)

Good morning!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 3, 2004)

Good workout Rissole!!   From the looks of your abs - it doesn't look like you've had any Crown's lately (I think that's what your choice of beer was).

GREAT DEDICATION MAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paynne (Nov 3, 2004)

So is the reigning IM competition male champ going to compete again this year?


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

Riss ... that ab shot is out of this world!   Great work my friend.  
I wish I had the gumption to put in the effort required for a set of abs like that.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 3, 2004)

Hey tooty 
Hows it going.

Check out my life update in my journal


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 3, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yes i am and i should be ripped form my comp around that time (Nov)
> Then there's always a chance i qualify for the worlds  Depends on where they hold it... The next one is Toronto Canada in July, but i didn't qualify for that one...


Nove 2005, hmmm,looks good!!!


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 3, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> The next one is Toronto Canada in July, but i didn't qualify for that one...



If you would have made that one, not only could you have met Miss JBo ... but I would have flown there to meet you as well.  Yah I know ... after Miss JBo ... you stopped reading.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 4, 2004)

YOU missed the Toronto one  
i definately would have come to meet you there


----------



## easton (Nov 4, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> YOU missed the Toronto one
> i definately would have come to meet you there



..i was living in toronto for 2003, but didnt get into this training thing until this year...

DOH!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Good morning!


Oi Jeanie, i been busy and not got on here 



			
				yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> Good workout Rissole!!   From the looks of your abs - it doesn't look like you've had any Crown's lately (I think that's what your choice of beer was).
> GREAT DEDICATION MAN!!!!!!!!


Good memory YM  My abs dont look like that now unfortunately 
I have put 24lbs on since my comp day  
 I still look lean and vascular though 



			
				Paynne said:
			
		

> So is the reigning IM competition male champ going to compete again this year?


No not this Paynne, I have decided that i am still a young BB so i got alot more muscle to put on yet.... Training hard for Sept next year and hopefully will be Aussie champ


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Riss ... that ab shot is out of this world!   Great work my friend.
> I wish I had the gumption to put in the effort required for a set of abs like that.


Its kinda freaky hey....  I can't believe they're mine 
_Alot_ is my genetics 



			
				naturaltan said:
			
		

> If you would have made that one, not only could you have met Miss JBo ... but I would have flown there to meet you as well.  Yah I know ... after Miss JBo ... you stopped reading.


It woulda been so awesome, if i hadda known i would've got on the juice just to make it ........ *NOT!!*


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Hey tooty
> Hows it going.
> 
> Check out my life update in my journal


Hey hunny  I missed you sooooo much.... 
Good now you are here 



			
				J'Bo said:
			
		

> YOU missed the Toronto one
> i definately would have come to meet you there


If not i would'a detoured to meet you


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> Nove 2005, hmmm,looks good!!!


Yes it does :bounce:


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking good in here Pete! Sure you don't want to do the IM Comp just for fun so I have someone worthy to compete against, LOL


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 5, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> YOU missed the Toronto one
> i definately would have come to meet you there


ditto!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 5, 2004)

I will make sure that i check in more often now that work has slowed down a bit


----------



## Rissole (Nov 5, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looking good in here Pete! Sure you don't want to do the IM Comp just for fun so I have someone worthy to compete against, LOL


As cool as that would be..... no, i'm all about max muscle now 
I only really got 8-9mths then i gotta start my cut again. Thanks for the invite though


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 5, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> As cool as that would be..... no, i'm all about max muscle now
> I only really got 8-9mths then i gotta start my cut again. Thanks for the invite though


you go big fella!!!!!  ummm btw, you and i HAVE to keep the when,where and whats about the trip in Nov...did you tell Gp about this by chance???


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> you go big fella!!!!!  ummm btw, you and i HAVE to keep the when,where and whats about the trip in Nov...did you tell Gp about this by chance???


Ummm i think i mentioned it a while ago, but i would doubt that he would remember   I should put some dates together now so it forces me to plan and save $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2004)

Ok heres an addition i am gonna put my weight up each Monday and start putting my eats up again... no matter what 
Had a great weekend, My daughter sang and danced on Saturday and then i got to dig out a garden bed when i got home, we bought a pool for $170 and its 12' round  Nice for keeping cool 
Then Sunday i had a few mates over and we watched the Kostya Tzu v's Mitchell fight   Top fight Kostya is da man 

_*Weight:*_ 197lb thats + 26lb from my comp  
_Heavy Legs today._

*Squat:*
374/6
374/5
374/4
374/4
374/3

*Leg press:*
660/4
572/6 went for depth
572/5
572/4

*Leg ext:*
209/6
209/5
209/5
209/4-5

*Seated leg curl:*
209/4
209/4
209/2
209/-

*Dives:*
bw/7
bw/5
bw/5

*Donkey cow raise:*
352/ 4 sets around 7-4 reps each

*Seated cow raise:*
176/ 4 sets around 4-2 reps each


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2004)

_Glutamine and creatine_

(1)
2 cups rolled oats
Low fat milk
(no bananas )
Lrg OJ

(2)
30g Whey shake
5 slices toast w/ pb

(3)
Chicken breast/ Vege's
1 cup br rice
8 jubes...

_Glutamine and creatine_
(4) pre train
30g Whey shake
1 lrg tblsp pb

_Glutamine and creatine_
(5) post train
30g shake
50g polenta

(6)
4 crumbed lamb chops w/ the fat 
All vege including potatoe with butter 

_Glutamine and creatine_


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 8, 2004)

26lbs      You must have had a couple Crowns   

BTW - What's a jube ????


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 8, 2004)

yellowmoomba said:
			
		

> 26lbs   You must have had a couple Crowns
> 
> BTW - What's a jube ????


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 8, 2004)

Jube Jubes are like gummy bears


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2004)

Damn Riss 26lbs is nuts!

How much of that is water weight from depleting for the comp and stuff?  I always wonder how much weight you lose just from water before a comp...just my dumb brain acting up again I guess.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Jube Jubes are like gummy bears


Aussie jubes are little blocks about the size of a dice (same stuff as a gummy bear) but covered with sugar 

I have only had about 3 beers in total since the comp, i did have one good night on the bourbon though.... 
I am actually surprised how lean i still am, at this w8 before comp i was nowhere near this lean. Competing has been a great shock to stimulate some good growth 
*DB* i rekon i only dropped about 4lb in water for the comp, i think i don't hold much water naturally. It varies for different people.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 8, 2004)

your lean because your body doesnt know what the heck to do with all those extra calories so it just burns them


----------



## Sapphire (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Riss... you hottie you!


----------



## M.J.H. (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey bud, are those your abs in your avatar? What kind of diet are you following? I wish I had abs like that!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 9, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Hey bud, are those your abs in your avatar? What kind of diet are you following? I wish I had abs like that!


Yes they are mine... you gotta ask the diet question....  
It was 2 weeks post comp so i was lean from that.
1st comp: Its hard to say what i was eating caused it changed alot this was typical...
*Meal 1 * 
10 egg whites
20 g whey
1 cup oatmeal
1 tbsp flax

*Meal 2* 
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB

*Meal 3 * 
8 oz chicken breast
salad
1 tbsp olive oil

*Meal 4* _pre train_
55 grms whey
1 tbsp natural PB

2x Bcaa's
5 g's Glutamine

_post train_
2x Bcaa's
5 g's Glutamine
*Meal 5 * 
55 grms whey
1/2 cup polenta

*Meal 6 * 
8 oz chicken breast
1 tbsp flax

My last week starts on page 23 there are about 4 no carb days then a carb up.

*Between 1st and 2nd comp:*I dumped my cals to try and come in really really lean _Dont forget the shit loads of cardio....._
*(1)*
Egg whites 255ml
Rolled oats 1 cup
Flax 20ml

*(2)*
Whey 35g's
Rolled oats 1/2 cup 

*(3)*
Chicken breast 150g's
Salad

*(4)*
Whey 35g's
Natty PB 1 tblsp

*(5)*
Chicken breast 150g's
Dark green Vege's

*(6)*
Whey 35g's

Total Macro's P 228.7/ C 99.56/ F 60.48 Cals 1914.5


----------



## Rissole (Nov 9, 2004)

*Tuesday:*
_Glutamine and creatine_
*(1)*
2 cups rolled oats
Skim milk
Juice

*(2)*
30g whey
Pastie
2 toast with pb

*(3)*
Chicken/ salad
1 cup br rice

*(4)* _Glutamine and creatine_
30g whey
1 lrg tblsp pb

*Smith shoulder press:*
187/6
187/4
187/2
165/4

*Upright row:*
130/8
138/4
138/3
138/2

*Cheat lat raise:*
40/10
40/8

*CG Chins:*
bw+88/4
bw+88/2
bw+66/4
bw+66/1 4 negs

*BB curls:*
110/4
110/2

*Standing alt curl:*
55/5

*Abs:*
3 sets fitball cable crunch
3 sets hanging leg lifts
2 sets w8'd hovers

*(5)* _Glutamine and creatine_
30g Whey
60g's polenta
*
(6)*
Stir fry w/ white rice

_Glutamine and creatine_


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 9, 2004)

Lifts are looking good Riss..
grams wise what are you taking in for cre/glut?


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 9, 2004)

Nice Chins Rissole !!





> Hey bud, are those your abs in your avatar? What kind of diet are you following? I wish I had abs like that!



DON'T WE ALL


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 9, 2004)

Damn Riss those are some sick chins...I just barely get em with my body weight let alone weight.


----------



## Paynne (Nov 11, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *(2)*
> 30g whey
> Pastie
> 2 toast with pb



Ok I HAVE to ask.  What is a pastie?  Please... no giggling from the Americans.


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 13, 2004)

Hey Riss,


You still with us ?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

*Tank* 5g's glutamine and 20 for creatine but there is only 3g's of actual creatine per serve which is why i take more, i am gonna knock that back to 2 times a day but keep the glutamine at 4 
I am hooked on chins *YM* and *DB*  they = good lats 
*Paynne* a pastie is a fold of pastry with anything you want inside. The one i had was meat and vege but bacon and cheese ones are best 

Still here *G-dub* i get busy at times  I have been having a real shitty time at work, my brothert and old man are a pain in the ass  I have been trying to study to get my ticket up, i think its the only way out of my situation at the moment.....
I am hoping to open my own gym by mid next year (don't know how that will affect my trip over there Tank....) Just gotta find the right venue and start putting the wheels in motion


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

Not gonna bother posting Thursday and Fridays stuff 

_New w8 202lb (+5lb)_ 

Mondays leg w/o

*Squat:*
396/2 i think a pb
374/6
374/4 i think... spotter jumped in a bit early   
374/2

*Leg press:*
572/10
572/8

*Leg ext:*
209/7
209/6
209/4

*Dives:*
bw hands behind head/10 (pb)
bw hbh/6
bw hbh/4 hands by side extra 5

*Seated leg curl:*
176/10
176/8

4 sets donkey cow raise
4 sets seated cow raise
3 sets standing raise


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 15, 2004)

Damn Riss awsome suats there man.  Congrats on the +5lbs way to go!!

Sorry to hear about the headaches with the job...those are always a pain in the royal a$$.  I use to work in my family buisness for 8 years so I was always having issues with them...not fun at all.

Keep on truckin' man you will be just fine!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks DB


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> 374/4 i think... spotter jumped in a bit early


hey brotha!
I HATE that! I will even tell guys how I nnat to be spotted before I start.
If they help you, and you dont need it, it is a distraction..and feels like I've been cheated!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

Yep, thing is this guys my new training partner and its hard to teach an old dog a new trick. I think he feels cause i lift so much more w8 than him he'd better give me a hand.... 
80lb on squat and what i can DB press for 8 reps he can't get off his chest for 1.... 
Oh shit.... its 7.30... i gotta get to work....


----------



## gopro (Nov 15, 2004)

Yo Rissy...what's the good word mate?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2004)

Going to open your own gym?!  Thats my dream..


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 15, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Going to open your own gym?! Thats my dream..


Cool Riss    IM members get a discount ? Free workouts while visiting OZ ?


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 15, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> *Tank* 5g's glutamine and 20 for creatine but there is only 3g's of actual creatine per serve which is why i take more, i am gonna knock that back to 2 times a day but keep the glutamine at 4
> I am hooked on chins *YM* and *DB*  they = good lats
> *Paynne* a pastie is a fold of pastry with anything you want inside. The one i had was meat and vege but bacon and cheese ones are best
> 
> ...


I wish you the best Riss, btw, thanks for the g/c combo/grams..


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

Hey GP, i was thinkin bout you today  Here's a word.... eyeball 
Did this last week 





Just about all clear now, just rubbed my eye. It was sweet fer grosin out the chicks 



			
				gwcaton said:
			
		

> Cool Riss    IM members get a discount ? Free workouts while visiting OZ ?


But of course  And you can stay at my place for free too, adding a new room soon so you wont have to sleep in the shed


----------



## Rissole (Nov 15, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> I wish you the best Riss, btw, thanks for the g/c combo/grams..


I am still pullin out all stops to come over !!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey GP, i was thinkin bout you today  Here's a word.... eyeball
> Did this last week
> 
> 
> ...


hey! The shed is MY quarters!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey! The shed is MY quarters!


Yes it is.... and Gary can sleep inside


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2004)

Tuesday, Delts/Bi's

*Smith shoulder press:*
187/6
187/4
165/6
165/2

*Upright row:*
138/6
138/5
138/5
138/4

*Seated rear delt DB thingys:*
51/10
51/7

*BB curls:*
110/6
110/3
110/2

*Standing alt curl:*
55/6
55/5

*Abs:*
3 sets fitball cable crunch
3 sets fitball leg lift with 18lb db in feet
2 sets w8'd hovers


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 16, 2004)

cool !   


hey nice eyeball  

That wo looks pretty familiar, pretty close to mine


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2004)

Great minds Gary 

Couple new pics in gallery


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 16, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Great minds Gary
> 
> Couple new pics in gallery




Looking Huge!!


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 16, 2004)

Morning 

I need your inspiration and your abs!  Please kick my a$$!


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2004)

Ris.

Do you not love me anymore  
Whats up 

That eyeball looks rather gruesome. 

Dont even tell me that you are going to meet IM members before me


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Ris.
> 
> Do you not love me anymore
> Whats up
> ...


What would make you think that hunny  
You are my one true love!! 
My life is devoted to you.....  if i didn't now you i would still have an empty hole in my heart. In the great words of Austin Powers "You complete me"
Tank is just part of my trip to see you


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 16, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Tank is just part of my trip to see you


Ouch, using the man to get to a gorgeous girl....your my idol Riss LOL.


----------



## J'Bo (Nov 16, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> What would make you think that hunny
> You are my one true love!!
> My life is devoted to you.....  if i didn't now you i would still have an empty hole in my heart. In the great words of Austin Powers "You complete me"
> Tank is just part of my trip to see you



Cause you dont email your toots anymore 
Anyways i know that we are both really busy.
You with your new famed pro body and me with my love 
Your so cutey 
You better be putting my booty before that Tank dude  

I am sitting here sipping a purple grape crush singing cause i get to go home in 20 min and only 10 more sleeps til i am in my new condo  i will send yah pics


----------



## fifteecent (Nov 16, 2004)

Hey Rissole, you look friggin great man, especially your avatar. I didn't believe it was you so I had to check your journal and read up a bit. What percent bodyfat are you in that picture? I also notice that in your avatar picture you have regained your love handles. Don't you hate those? Did they come back fairly fast after the comp? And during your competition how low bf% did you go? I'm currently at 8%. Your abs are just ridiculously amazing. Just the fact that you were able to reach that low of a percentage gives you so much more credibility in my eyes. After studying for this midterm i'm going to read over your whole journal as well as search for every post you have ever made on this messageboard! lol.. and i'm not even kidding!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2004)

fifteecent said:
			
		

> Hey Rissole, you look friggin great man, especially your avatar. I didn't believe it was you so I had to check your journal and read up a bit. What percent bodyfat are you in that picture? I also notice that in your avatar picture you have regained your love handles. Don't you hate those? Did they come back fairly fast after the comp? And during your competition how low bf% did you go? I'm currently at 8%. Your abs are just ridiculously amazing. Just the fact that you were able to reach that low of a percentage gives you so much more credibility in my eyes. After studying for this midterm i'm going to read over your whole journal as well as search for every post you have ever made on this messageboard! lol.. and i'm not even kidding!


 I'm flattered fifteecent!!
I think i was about 6-7% I never actually got tested. You might think thats high for my abs to look like that but i feel that my genetics have a massive amount to do with it (and the fact i train P/RR/S)
I wieghed 77.5kg at comp Its been about 2 mths since then and i have been eating like a horse and training hard i now wiegh 92kg and think i am about 12-13% (i hate cardio) 
If your gonna read this whole journal get ready for some crap 
Look forward to chattin with you


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Cause you dont email your toots anymore
> Anyways i know that we are both really busy.
> You with your new famed pro body and me with my love
> Your so cutey
> ...


You better send pics.... like old times


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

was sup, pete!
We're cool..but I Aint sending u pics..


----------



## Rissole (Nov 16, 2004)

Get my new email address??


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 16, 2004)

me? nope


----------



## gopro (Nov 17, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Hey GP, i was thinkin bout you today  Here's a word.... eyeball
> Did this last week
> 
> 
> ...



Is this what happens when you think about me?


----------



## gwcaton (Nov 22, 2004)

Sup Riss? 
How's the weather down your way ?


----------



## Rissole (Nov 24, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Is this what happens when you think about me?


Ummm yes...


----------



## Rissole (Nov 24, 2004)

gwcaton said:
			
		

> Sup Riss?
> How's the weather down your way ?


Gazza  Mixed up... hot one day, cold and raining the next.....
I haven't been on cuase my home puter is down again, ongoing saga..... the guy who's supposed to do the work is a pain in the ass  i'm callin him no show Joe....
I am currently in the middle of making some giant hanging candelabras for a stage design for Christmas and i have been picked to play Santa in a Christmas pagent.... in know i'm bulking but thats ridiculous  
So i am now REALLY REALLY busy... i'll get on as much as i can.
W8 on Monday was 204lb (+2)


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2004)

Good job on the weight gain  I was looking through old pics and came across the ones of you before the IM comp. Wow, what a difference!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Good job on the weight gain  I was looking through old pics and came across the ones of you before the IM comp. Wow, what a difference!


The before comp pics??


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> The before comp pics??


Yeah, the before pics for the IM competition...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2004)

hey meatball!
u go on my diet...you'll be up to par with ol St. Nick in no time...


----------



## yellowmoomba (Nov 26, 2004)

Where's the workouts Santa ??


----------



## Rissole (Nov 28, 2004)

Yes very funny fellas....


----------



## Rissole (Nov 28, 2004)

Whata bitch of a workout....... 

Shock legs!! yep.......

*Leg ext/ Squat*
176/12 _308/12_
176/10 _308/10_

*Fitball hack squat/ leg ext*
209/10 _176/3_.... 
209/8 _132/6_

*Dropset walking lunge*
44/12
26/12

*Dives/ leg curls*
bw/10 _154/8_
bw/8 _154/7_
bw/5 _154/5_

*Triset calves*
Donkey, seated, standing (smith) x 3 sets


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 28, 2004)

Looks like fun Ris! Hope I never have to workout like that, LOL!!!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 29, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> Looks like fun Ris! Hope I never have to workout like that, LOL!!!


 Yes very funny.....


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 29, 2004)

*Ho,Ho,Ho................  *
just fun'nun with ya Riss, besides,i'm the one who plays Santa now since i started working at the school, the lil ones just luv it..tis the season my friend!!!


----------



## Paynne (Nov 29, 2004)

Lookin awesome!  You didn't look anything like this when I joined this board.  Dag that's some progress!


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 29, 2004)

Damn thats a brutal workout....shock legs are always killer.  The days it takes more effort to put your shoes on and get into you car then the actual w/o are the days you know you had a good leg w/o lol.


----------



## Rissole (Dec 1, 2004)

Just letting ya'll know i'm still here.... i been learning Santa lines (ho,ho,ho yes very difficult....) and making candelabras, they are gonna be sensational. I'll take some pics when i'm done


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 2, 2004)

Wouldn't it be: "Ho Ho Ho, mate" for you?


----------



## Paynne (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey Ris, did you win that pda on ebay? I'm on mine now and typing is pretty slow without the keyboard  But surfing while in bed is way cool


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2004)

Just posting here cause i'm bored....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 8, 2004)

Been really busy.... my candelabras looked awesome but i'm gonna add 4 more candles to each one,  the wax ran from one of the candles during the service onto the keybord  Gotta try and get some glass covers to go over them (they were supposed to be non drip 
Playing Santa was sweet too, heaps of fun  i picked a friends little girls up who knew full well who i was (really) we had to show her cause she was scared, and she's into me "i want a Barbie Rapunzel for Christmas..." then the list went on...  sooo cute 
My brother will be down this weekend with his family, thats the one that i went and saw in April in north queensland. I think a few Corona's will be drunk and we are having an early Christmas with them.
Not to mention that Saturday night is _another_ gym party with free food and grog..
Think i'll hit 220lb be for chrissy   
So busy.....  work then working at the gym, Kim is on holidays so i gotta fill in for her... i'm gettin so run down i shudder at the thought of training, i'm ok once i get here but before.....
Think i'll start a new journal after Christmas, going clean and am gonna win me an overall  Goal for next year is Overall in the local comp, a place in state titles and compete in the nationals... we'll see how that goes


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 8, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> i'm gettin so run down i shudder at the thought of training, i'm ok once i get here but before.....


zip it, mister! u gave me shat for not going to the gym after my log days...just do it!
Don't get fat like me!


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> zip it, mister! u gave me shat for not going to the gym after my log days...just do it!
> Don't get fat like me!


I'm ok like that buddy, no chance of me not going. I now have a higher goal and purpose to going to the gym other than a shiat day wreckin it for me....


----------



## Rissole (Dec 9, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> Hey Ris, did you win that pda on ebay? I'm on mine now and typing is pretty slow without the keyboard  But surfing while in bed is way cool


Na.... fug it....  it blew out to $685.... i got a mate that works for hp and i can get a 3715 for $640 instead of $799  Just w8ing on a few extra $$


----------



## Luke9583 (Dec 9, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Na.... fug it....  it blew out to $685.... i got a mate that works for hp and i can get a 3715 for $640 instead of $799  Just w8ing on a few extra $$


I was like 'damn that's alotta loot', but then I remembered you are in Australia  


Mornin' Rissole


----------



## Paynne (Dec 9, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I was like 'damn that's alotta loot', but then I remembered you are in Australia
> 
> 
> Mornin' Rissole



Actually we're talking American dollars. At least I was   I'm not sure how much the hps are, but the high end shiatz are in that price range these days.  The Dell I just got is more powerful than my 4 year old desktop


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2004)

Knock - Knock 

Anyone home ???


----------



## PreMier (Dec 20, 2004)

He's busy busy


----------



## Rissole (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey fellas  i'm gonna start a new jounal after Christmas


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 24, 2004)

What's up stranger?!? Got a new cell phone now, I'm disconnecting my landline. Hope you have a great Christmas!!!


----------



## Paynne (Dec 24, 2004)

Merry xmas Ris


----------



## gwcaton (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Jan 1, 2005)

Happy New Year, Ris!


----------

